# All Things '10 Heat



## Nashvillejohn

And go........


----------



## Basel

I hope you guys beat Boston every time you play them, and then lose the rest of your games.


----------



## Nashvillejohn

We will and we will not. Thanks


----------



## Smithian

I don't want there to be an "All Things" thread. I like lots of smaller, more specific threads. I hate sifting through a huge thread for info.

Also, remember, come season time the game threads turn into "All Things" threads.


----------



## Wade County

Thanks for the 'love' Basel


----------



## Basel

Wade County said:


> Thanks for the 'love' Basel


:baseldance:


----------



## Nashvillejohn

Basel loves the heat. But he doesnt want us to know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thanks Nashvillejohn :cheers:



Smithian said:


> I don't want there to be an "All Things" thread. I like lots of smaller, more specific threads. I hate sifting through a huge thread for info.
> 
> Also, remember, come season time the game threads turn into "All Things" threads.


Its just a thread for smaller Heat and even non-Heat info that doesnt really need to be in a new thread.

All the bigger news will obviously be in a new thread and if something in here turns into something bigger, i'll make a new thread for it eace:


----------



## Nashvillejohn

No problem Brah......Just doing what I do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I wish we used these jerseys in a game..


----------



## Adam

^Are those real?! That's insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, they've been around for a few years now.










Check the nba.com Heat player profiles. They all got them on.


----------



## Wade County

Those are pretty awesome.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, they've been around for a few years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the nba.com Heat player profiles. They all got them on.


But they're not gameday jerseys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> But they're not gameday jerseys?


Nope, never been used in a game for some crazy reason.

Like that navy blue Dolphins jersey they sell yet never use.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> Nope, never been used in a game for some crazy reason.
> 
> *Like that navy blue Dolphins jersey they sale yet never use.*


Was thinkin bout that the other day. That blue Phins jersey with blue pants would too fly.


----------



## Jace

They should break out the all blacks this year, now that we're finally rocking black socks and we have the whole villain thing going on


----------



## Jace

*LeBron carries win-now burden with Heat*



> BOSTON – When LeBron James(notes) was running roughshod over the Cleveland Cavaliers, it became common for him to respond to tough coaching and differing degrees of conflict with the sheer shutdown mode. There goes LeBron, stomping off to the locker room with a staff member in hot pursuit to talk him back into practice. Come on back, King. We need you.
> 
> James would mope back onto the floor, reluctant to be told that someone disagreed with his belief on a matter. The Cavaliers’ culture of enabling, letting things go and go, exacerbated these issues. James stayed in a cocoon of perpetual adolescence.
> 
> “His coping skills,” one perceptive ex-teammate said, “had been largely underdeveloped.”
> 
> The world is watching James in a different way now, with a far more critical eye. Everything changed in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference semifinals last May, when the private acting out spilled into the public for the first time. Without leaving the floor, LeBron walked out on the Cavaliers and so started a spiral that eventually led him on that private jet to Miami International and into the waiting arms of old man Riles and his boy wonder, Erik Spoelstra.
> 
> 
> James had come to Miami to escape the cocoon of Cleveland, the so-so talent surrounding him, a management and ownership who never commanded his respect. He had come to find a way through the Orlando Magic and the Boston Celtics, yet suddenly it felt like old times on opening night at the Garden. Around LeBron James, Chris Bosh(notes) played the part of J.J. Hickson(notes), and Dwyane Wade(notes) had the playoff touch of Mo Williams(notes).
> 
> 
> “Rome wasn’t built in a day,” James declared.
> 
> He had 31 points and eight turnovers, a part-splashy, part-sloppy debut. This was no coronation for the Miami Heat but an affirmation of some hard truths: For the incredible strengths they’ll have this season, they’ll have severe flaws too: size, shooting and the bench. The Celtics exposed every one of those elements in an 88-80 victory on opening night. Miami will get its 58, 60 regular-season victories, but it won’t get through Boston or Orlando unless James understands that this Miami franchise under Pat Riley can have transformative powers.
> 
> 
> There was a Finals-esque media crush at the Garden, a night that Celtics general manager Danny Ainge brought him “more ticket requests for any game ever.” This wasn’t because of the deepest Celtics roster since the 1980s, nor Wade and Bosh. Everyone comes for the Drama King, LeBron James.
> 
> “We know what’s going on,” Bosh said. “You turn on TV [and] you see what’s going on. We knew it was going to be like that. Dealing with it is another thing.”
> 
> Coping with it, he means. That’s James’ burden. He didn’t take well to the pressure a season ago and cracked before everyone’s eyes in that exit series to the Celtics. The Heat are James’ team, and that has nothing to do with who’ll score the most points or who’ll take the most shots, or even the big ones. For better and worse, James fills up the locker room, the team plane, the floor – fills up space – in a way that demands most of the room’s air. He stepped out of LRMR’s kiddy marketing pool this week into the big leagues with a Nike campaign that asks: What should I do?
> 
> The Heat are telling him simply: Stay in line. After a preseason game in New Orleans, a league source said, James was chatting with Chris Paul(notes) outside the locker room and decided that he wanted to hit the town with the Hornets star. The Heat’s charter planned to fly home that night, but James suggested to Wade that perhaps they ought to ask Spoelstra about leaving in the morning to return home.
> 
> James could always do this in Cleveland, but Wade wanted no part of seeking permission. James did, and the message the coach delivered was unmistakable: Get on the plane; we’re going home.
> 
> This is how the Riley regime will make James accountable in ways the Cavaliers never did. James isn’t holding them hostage the way he did in Cleveland. No more separate sections of the team plane that belong just to James and his guys. He signed his free-agent deal and shouldered a burden to win – and win now – unmatched in the history of American sport.
> 
> There’s never been such a target in the NBA, and that includes the Jordan Bulls, the Showtime Lakers, no one. These Heat are the creation of the digital media age, the time of 24-7 viral assault on your senses. Bosh is right: It isn’t going away. So how do you deal with it all? Eventually, he isn’t going to like something Spoelstra tells him. Or one of Spoelstra’s assistants tells him. He won’t like the way he’s getting blame when the team’s struggling and Wade, the Miami icon, gets a pass.
> 
> Something will spur him because it always does, and then everyone will find out again about LeBron James’ coping mechanisms.
> 
> James never has been able to make fun of himself, and he needed a Nike campaign to do it for him. He’d better find a way to take a sobering look at his flaws, his failures and scrub away old stains with a new start on South Beach.
> 
> What should he do?
> 
> Take a look around, embrace Riley’s culture and understand that he needs the Heat as much as they need him.
> 
> What should he do?
> 
> No more running, LeBron. No more hiding. Finally, there’s someone to confront James. There’s someone who isn’t held hostage, who isn’t terrified of telling him, “No.” Opening night, a sluggish loss to the Celtics, and none of it mattered so much in late October. Cleveland is long gone, and so needs to be the perpetual adolescence of that cocoon. He’s under Old Man Riles’ watch now, and that could change everything for LeBron James. That could complete him.


More negativity from Woj, but he makes some good, optimistic points


----------



## Smithian

Coach Spo... Boy Wonder!?

:funny:


----------



## Wade County

Woj...man, what happened to this guy? He's just so bitter about it all!

Love how somehow in one game, we've gone from challenging for 72 wins to 'about 58-60' :laugh:

It'll take time, but once everyone falls in to their roles, it's gonna be niiiice. I don't think our bench is a big issue, especially once Miller is back.


----------



## Nashvillejohn

I still think they hit for 70.


----------



## Gx

ESPN Insider Article from John Hollinger:



> *Heat check: What to expect from Miami*
> 
> As it turns out, Dan Gilbert is a prophet.
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers beat the Boston Celtics, right after the Celtics beat LeBron James and the Miami Heat, so the only logical conclusion is that Gilbert's Cavs are indeed likely to win a championship long before James does.
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> But that pseudo-analysis offers a cautionary tale about leaping to conclusions based on the small shreds of data that the opening days of the season offer us.
> 
> Similarly, I hesitate to jump to too strong a conclusion in any direction about the Miami Heat. We can safely say on the one hand that they won't go 82-0, and on the other that they won't collapse under the weight of their own egos. Pretty much every outcome in between is still on the table.
> 
> Nonetheless, watching Miami split its first two road games offers some insight into what type of team this star trio might be, and where their strengths and weaknesses may lie. After two games, three conclusions stand out:
> *
> 1. These guys will guard*
> 
> If you've been watching how the LeBron-Wade-Bosh trio interacts on offense the past two days, you were looking at the wrong end. Eventually they're going to find ways to score; that goes without saying.
> 
> Of far more interest to me was to what extent the trio of stars would commit to being a dominant defensive team. That's one of the biggest obstacles to them becoming a champion, and on that score they passed their first two tests with flying colors.
> 
> The defeat to Boston came almost entirely because the Heat couldn't score; defensively, they gave up only 88 points in 90 Boston possessions in a road game against an elite team.
> 
> Against Philadelphia on Wednesday, in a road back-to-back, they did even better: 87 points on 94 possessions.
> 
> While it's common for defense to have the upper hand early in the season, Miami's defensive efficiency mark of 92.7 is spectacular and would almost certainly lead the league if they were to keep it up for a full season.
> 
> Notably, Miami's lack of interior size hasn't prevented it from completely controlling the defensive boards. Miami grabbed 60 defensive boards to 18 offensive boards for the opposition, a very solid 76.9 percent defensive rebound rate.
> 
> *2. They need more space*
> 
> OK, about the offense. No, it hasn't looked great, especially early in games. The Heat have just 27 points to show for their two first quarters, which is doubly odd because that's when they should have their most overwhelming lineup on the floor.
> 
> Turnovers, in particular, have been a major and befuddling problem. The Heat have 33 in their first two games, including an eye-popping 17 from LeBron James. While their opponents were two of the league's best at forcing miscues in 2009-10, several of Miami's miscues have been absolutely baffling. My personal fave was the play in Philadelphia last night in which Udonis Haslem leaped for a pass as it was going through his legs, but one could produce a short film clip with several moments of levity.
> 
> Those plays are only part of the story, however. There will be unforced bobbles and stumbles in any game, but the other reason for the high turnover counts is that Miami players keep driving into crowds.
> 
> A lot of the reason for that, in turn, is because the Heat don't have a lot of shooting to put on the court. Miami got a reprieve last night when James Jones rose from the dead to nail six 3-pointers, but the starting lineup in particular appears devoid of the kind of shooting help that could provide more creases for James and Wade.
> 
> Thus, the slow starts. Obviously, the absence of sharpshooter Mike Miller and the less-discussed one of Mario Chalmers in the first two games has been a factor, and it's not something a slasher like Jerry Stackhouse can cure. Particularly when center Joel Anthony is on the floor, it's very easy for opponents to leave bodies in the paint to collapse around the drives of James and Wade. In a related story, the team leader in plus-minus thus far is the modestly talented floor-spacing big man Zydrunas Ilgauskas, at plus-23. Anthony, despite playing nearly all his minutes with three of the best players in the world, is at minus-4.
> 
> It's also very easy for opponents to hide bad defenders against Miami's starters. Last night the Sixers started human sieve Jason Kapono and put him on Carlos Arroyo to start the game. Short of having all the Sixers point at Arroyo and laugh before the opening tip, it would be hard to more openly disrespect an opposing point guard. Nonetheless, the Heat limped out to another turnover-plagued opening stanza before Jones opened the spigots in the second.
> 
> Ultimately, one wonders if Miami will make a shift to its starting five to get more shooting on the floor. I don't expect it to happen tomorrow or even this month, but at some point the Heat are likely to add more shooting to the starting lineup and put one of the two non-shooters, Arroyo or Anthony, on the bench.
> 
> *3. They need to get Bosh more involved*
> 
> In the first game, we saw LeBron James thrive while a rusty Dwyane Wade struggled. In the second game, Wade blew up while James took something of a back seat.
> 
> In neither game, however, did we see much of anything from Chris Bosh, and if that continues, the Heat will be wasting one of their most potent assets. Bosh has just 23 points and 15 rebounds through the first two contests, a far cry from his output in Toronto in previous seasons.
> 
> Mainly, I think the reason is a lack of opportunities. When Miami has run the offense through him, it's been the old "let's run a really stagnant play to involve our big guy" stand-by of lobbing it into the post and letting him work one-on-one while the other guys stand around. Bosh can score a bit from the block, especially on size mismatches, but his specialty is the left elbow -- and he's not getting the ball there.
> 
> What I can't tell, yet, is whether that's a function of play calling, playmaking, or, as I strongly suspect, both. The Heat have used Bosh in some pick-and-pop plays, but not nearly enough to let him get in a rhythm attacking opposing big men. Moreover, he doesn't get the ball on most of them: Miami's primary ball handler, James, doesn't tend to make a quick decision to hit the roll man for an open J when he's running the offense.
> 
> Playing in Cleveland the past several years, that was probably an appropriate decision. Playing with Bosh, however, he has to move the ball and stop pounding it so much. Bosh can destroy most NBA big men from that spot but his chances to do so have been few and far between in the first two games.
> 
> If James can move the ball more quickly, it may solve some other problems as well. Maybe he makes fewer turnovers plowing through crowds, and maybe the lack of shooters is less problematic if there's more motion and more of Bosh pulling big men away from the rim.
> 
> That's how it looks now, anyway. Remember, it's two games -- the view at this point can be more distorted than a fun house mirror. Just ask one of the Cavs fans who are hurriedly clipping the standings out of the paper this morning. We know what the Heat were like during their first two games. What we don't know, by and large, is how they'll meld over the final 80.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Good analysis, obviously the spacing is the biggest issue.


----------



## Maravilla

Honestly, if I'm spoelstra I would alter the starting line and have James Jones start at the 3. Arroyo isnt doing anything for you, and cant hit a 3 to save his life. If for no reason, James Jones would at least be able to fill the shooter role until Mike Miller gets back.. BTW assuming Miller will actually shoot the open shots he will have when he gets back, the Heat will really be a problem as the spacing improves just based on his 3pt threat.

IMO I'd run a starting 5 of:
Wade
James
Jones
Bosh
Anthony

And rotate your big 3 as you regularly would.


----------



## sMaK

Arroyo isn't great but he's not as bad as Anthony has been for us. Anthony has been a waste of space pretty much.


----------



## Smithian

It's not like Joel has been our best defensive big man and rebounding better than we thought he would...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Joel at least contributes to our very good defense. I'm not sure Arroyo is doing much of anything out there right now that Eddie House can't do.


----------



## Smithian

As a Carlos Arroyo fan, he's looked like **** first two games. Absolutely awful. I don't care that he isn't scoring, but I do care that he has basically looked confused as our whole offense was stuck in mud with no movement. He needs to grow a set and hold onto the ball and force guys to start moving some in sets instead of getting rid of the ball as soon as it touches his hands. He's the PG and he needs to do what he did last year. Get the ball, hurry the team up, and get us into sets early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its only a matter of time until Arroyo gets replaced in the starting lineup. He just doesnt fit out there next to Wade and Lebron. Arroyo is better served off the bench when one of Wade or Lebron are out of the game. That way he is still one of the primary ball handlers and can look to get his own shot off the dribble, which is his strength.


----------



## Wade County

Yup - spotting up is not his forte. 

House would be a better fit right now I think.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta love Woj....

*Heat waiting for stars to align*

By Adrian Wojnarowski, 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AissrT6U9EXk4_kSpDfRDWq8vLYF?slug=aw-heatsixers102810

PHILADELPHIA – No more Flash, Dwyane Wade says. The basketball caricature had come to outlive its usefulness, an image suddenly too flippant, too young for Wade’s changing sensibilities. From his Twitter feed, he declared, ”The artist formally known as Flash no longer exists.”

That’s nice and all, but make no mistake: The King still prefers to be called the King. Wade can contort and caress his public persona however he sees fit, but that won’t account for the ultimate truth for these Miami Heat. The most dramatic and lasting changes to Wade’s basketball self will come with the way LeBron James(notes), the NBA’s two-time MVP, decides to incorporate Wade on these Miami Heat.

How LeBron James and Dwyane Wade fit together will go a long way in determining whether the Heat hang another title banner.

Wade had no interest in detailing his reasons for trashing Flash beyond a stunted, 140-character burst on the ‘net. ”The content of my character has changed. I’m a different kind of man … father, an athlete. Evolution is necessary for growth. Change is inevitable.” And so on, and so forth.

When pressed this week, Wade was uninterested in deeper exploration of those thoughts. After all, opening week doesn’t belong to baring souls, but selling shoes. No one wants to get too introspective when they want everyone talking about those fancy new commercials. Remember: New ads, new personas.

LeBron is the self-deprecating, misunderstood softie; D-Wade is D3, the action hero, bringing championships back to Miami.

Yet, as much as this week’s about selling shoes for James and Wade, it’s also about selling each other on how they’ll make this work together in Miami.

So far, James and Wade aren’t playing together, as much as they’re taking turns. I go. You go. That’s natural. For them, this is still the preseason. This is still a test run. James had 31 points on Tuesday in the loss to the Boston Celtics, and Wade had 30 points on Wednesday in a 97-87 victory over the Philadelphia 76ers.

Wade doesn’t want this to become James’ team, and James doesn’t want to give away too much that’ll cost him a third straight MVP trophy. There’s a push and pull above and below the surface, until the time they can find a comfortable balance. That’s human nature. That’s basketball.

”We don’t want to say, ‘It’s my turn, it’s your turn,’ ” Wade said. ”We want to play team basketball. And when stuff breaks down, then we’ve got some great individual players able to make things happen.”

For everything James’ people are doing to try to rehabilitate his image, remember something: He’s been charged only with vanity. James can change his storyline with some wiser choices in the public eye, with championships. He’s left Cleveland for Miami, and it’s always easier to remake yourself when the scenery changes, when there’s a new beginning, a new uniform, a new narrative.

For Wade, it’s trickier. He’s gone through a nasty divorce, a ferocious child custody trial. One source familiar with Wade’s thinking said Wednesday: ”He wants to be seen as a grownup. He’s trying to take himself into a different stage of his life, as a father and player on that team.”

Even so, Wade’s private embarrassments didn’t dramatically impact his public image. America’s easy that way: D-Wade smiles, does some funny commercials with Charles Barkley, and the bizarre details and accusations of the legal fight with his ex-wife never seem to injure his image. It was such a he-said-she-said affair, it all seemed to be a blur.

What’s more, Wade is different. He isn’t LeBron. He was raised differently, had different adversities in basketball, had such a different journey to stardom. In a lot of ways, it’s always felt like there were far more dimensions to him. Ask Wade a question, and he’ll give good, long thought to his answer. He’s far more introspective, far more aware of himself in the context of others. He wasn’t a childhood prodigy like LeBron, but an under-recruited Prop. 48 who had to sit out a season for Tom Crean at Marquette.

And maybe this will ultimately be the deciding factor in how that relationship evolves on the floor: Wade knows how it feels to be the sidekick, to be overlooked.

Flash is no more, Wade says, but after missing most of the preseason with a hamstring injury, he looked like a superstar again on Wednesday night. He would never let LeBron make those first two games all about him, not with the Heat making a home debut on Friday night in Miami. He needed to get well fast, and he did.

Perhaps these Heat two superstars are sincere about reinventing themselves as a single entity, but that only works in theory. LeBron James and Dwyane Wade can be a cohesive pair, but these are still two of the most commercialized athletes in sports. They’re selling different lines of shoes, different drinks, different everything. Something has to give, and chances are, it won’t be LeBron James. The King still prefers you call him the King.


----------



## Rather Unique

and that my friends is how you dig for peanuts when trying to create 'beef'. good grief Woj. smh.

this is BASKETBALL, find an offensive system, implement it and call it a day...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Flash is no more, Wade says, but after missing most of the preseason with a hamstring injury, he looked like a superstar again on Wednesday night. He would never let LeBron make those first two games all about him, not with the Heat making a home debut on Friday night in Miami. He needed to get well fast, and he did.


You gotta be ****ing kidding me? :lol:


----------



## Smithian

Woj... STFU and GTFO


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So I guess Woj is gonna write an article about the Heat after every game. His new one is hilarious


> Miami 96, Orlando 70. This never happens to the Magic, but make no mistake: The Heat are on a tour to deliver humiliation. They don’t want to win, but destroy. Here come LeBron James and Dwyane Wade down the floor together, devastating when they’re running right, when the talk stops and this breathless talent takes the ball.


Over the top when things go bad and over the top when things go good. Gotta get used to this


----------



## 29380

*Curry an option for the Heat? *



> It's been reported if the Knicks are unable to dump Eddy Curry via trade before February's deadline they'll likely release him.
> 
> And Alan Hahn of Newsday tweeted Monday that "one NBA executive thinks the Heat will quickly sign Curry if/when he's waived in March."
> 
> While Curry has become the butt of many jokes due to his inability to stay healthy or in shape over the last few seasons, there's at least some logic to this statement.
> 
> At 6-9, Heat starting center Joel Anthony is giving up size to the bigger centers in the league and he hasn't proven very effective thus far. Udonis Haslem, who's backing up both Anthony and Chris Bosh, is also a smaller frontcourt player at 6-9.
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas is getting some solid burn at center so far, but he's more of a floor spacer than someone who can bang in the paint.
> 
> Curry's height (7-0) and bulk could help out with the team's size deficiency at center.
> 
> We suppose there's no harm in the Heat giving him a shot if he becomes available. But unless Curry -- who's currently injured -- can prove he can stay healthy this season, it might not really be worth it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks4life said:


> *Curry an option for the Heat? *


:hano:


----------



## Smithian

No.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I could definitely see the Heat taking a flier on him in the offseason and getting him in their conditioning program though. Seems like a project that Riles would do.


----------



## Wade County

That would be like, the ultimate reclamation project. If Curry ever became a semi-useful NBA player again i'd be friggin suprised. Amazing how far he has fallen.


----------



## Jace

So...Bledsoe is looking really, really good. He'd be the starter by now (assuming he wouldn't have gotten Beasley'd  ) and Pitt is expanding his suit collection. Just saying...

Not to mention we just saw the two players we traded for Beverley and Cook nail shots on us last night in a close game. We should permanently remove ourselves fromt he draft.


----------



## Wade County

It's safe to say we suck at picking NBA talent in the draft.

Bledsoe is looking real good for the Clips of late. Still - we needed to not give a 1st rounder a guaranteed contract heading into uncertain times in the FA pool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> We should permanently remove ourselves fromt he draft.


We pretty much have for the next 3 or 4 drafts


----------



## Smithian

I'm hoping Riley has a plan to assemble some young talent...

This supporting cast will be decaying like a bunch of Jermaine O'Neal's next year.

We really need to have young talent ready to begin emerging in 3 to 4 years as Wade's scoring slows down and LeBron/Bosh begin to show _some_ age.


----------



## Smithian

:baseldance:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Soo...Dampier is still available...

*Free agent Dampier won’t join Rockets*


> Less than two weeks after they agreed on a contract, the Rockets and free-agent center Erick Dampier came to a very different agreement Sunday.
> 
> The Rockets will not sign Dampier as planned, with the Rockets’ stumbling start making the short-term move no longer appealing to the team or the NBA veteran.
> 
> The Rockets had reached an agreement with Dampier, 35, on a one-year deal Oct. 29, pending a move to clear a roster spot, most likely by trading or releasing second-year guard Jermaine Taylor who had not played this season.
> 
> But Sunday, the Rockets told Taylor, 23, they would not move him because they no longer planned to sign Dampier, Taylor’s agent Michael Whitaker said.


----------



## Wade County

So....we should sign Damp....bye bye Jamaal....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron hooked his teammates up with the new Dre power beats headphones


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Was bored so I made some gifs...


----------



## Jace

Awesome getting to see LeBron in the lockerroom witht he guys. Great footage. I love that Pitt had to pass them out, too.


----------



## Jace

Nice W2B. Can I use the top one?


----------



## Wade County

I love the celebration on the Wade2James oop from the crowd :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Nice W2B. Can I use the top one?


Yeah, go ahead.


----------



## Wade County

Our boy Woj at it again...jeez, he is relentless...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=At50kNl8wTxBtiUDo.JFWBO8vLYF?slug=aw-rileyheat111110


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^The guy is a freaking yo-yo. Heat are unbeatable when they win, and have obvious problems when they lose :nonono:


Mike Miller says he hopes to return by Christmas. 


> IraHeatBeat Mike Miller said he is hopeful of pushing up his mid-January timetable on his fractured thumb to Christmas. "That's my timetable," he said.


Lets hope that timetable is right.


----------



## Wade County

Christmas would be nice. Sure could use MM right now - can't wait to have him out there.

Yeah, Woj's hatred is just so undeniable. You can't call what he is writing at the moment objective journalism.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> This season, the Heat has tried something new during its pre-game introductions.
> 
> It shined a spotlight on the five starters.
> 
> That’s when you would see LeBron James salute, for instance.
> 
> The players decided, however, to put a stop to it.
> 
> According to a Heat spokesman, they thought it was exclusionary to the rest of the team.
> 
> This is the organization, after all, that brought you Fifteen Strong.


Link

Good. I love the "In the air tonight" video intro but didnt like the spotlight intro.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, good call there. A little self indulgent.


----------



## Wade County

God dammit


----------



## Wade County

Can we maybe get a stop?


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade County said:


> Can we maybe get a stop?


and a rebound.


----------



## Adam

If Chalmers leaves this summer and ends up starting somewhere and playing well I'm going to be extremely pissed. Arroyo has no business playing. You could potentially have Dorell Wright, Chalmers, and Beasley starting and playing well on different teams. All players Spoo refused to play in favor of ****ty vets.


----------



## Rather Unique

we outrebounded them tonight...just sayin'.


----------



## Rather Unique

Adam said:


> If Chalmers leaves this summer and ends up starting somewhere and playing well I'm going to be extremely pissed. Arroyo has no business playing. You could potentially have Dorell Wright, Chalmers, and Beasley starting and playing well on different teams. All players Spoo refused to play in favor of ****ty vets.


Agreed, especially since an unborn child can see that if Mario still has that 3 ball he fits in WAY better than Arroyo does in the starting line-up.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> If Chalmers leaves this summer and ends up starting somewhere and playing well I'm going to be extremely pissed. Arroyo has no business playing. You could potentially have Dorell Wright, Chalmers, and Beasley starting and playing well on different teams. All players Spoo refused to play in favor of ****ty vets.


damn. talk about getting Spoo'ed in the face.


----------



## Wade County

The thing that pisses me off is that I feel like every game against the Celtics is the same. I already know Rondo will drop 12+ assists. That Pierce will kill us from range, deep, and hit a buzzer beater. That Garnett will outplay our PF and continuously shoot that hit that midrange J. Seriously, the guy must be at around 65% against us the last couple years. Allen will run off screens and hit atleast 4 threes on us.

Why the **** can't we stop any of this from happening!? Every ****ing game. Surely the defensive minds and geniuses of the Miami Heat would be able to figure something out...


----------



## Jace

Seriously. Every single time Wade forgets he's guarding Allen 6-7 times and gets nailed. It's groundhog's day.

On another note, I have regained regular access to a PC but may be without my cable (and DVR!) for a little while as I change apartments. Was wondering if a speak-easy could open me a portal to a place that could show me what I need to see on this device, and maybe even where I can see these things after they happen, if you catch my drift...::cough::archives?::cough::


----------



## Jace

Can anyone explain that poster? It's stored in the AAA. Obviously we all knew LeBron would be wearing #6 since the last season. Why would there be a shot of him wearing #23 in a HEAT jersey?


----------



## myst

Jace said:


> Can anyone explain that poster? It's stored in the AAA. Obviously we all knew LeBron would be wearing #6 since the last season. Why would there be a shot of him wearing #23 in a HEAT jersey?


They probably started planning the pitch to him way before.


----------



## Wade County

You just knew that after a 2 game losing streak, in jumps our man Woj :laugh:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=A0PDk03Vy.BMg3sAhAC8vLYF?slug=aw-celticsheat111210

Dude is ****ing loony. Seriously, he's an absolute joke now.


----------



## Wade County

Not that I think we'll be making any deals anytime soon, but what are the odds we could put something together for Jason Thompson of the Kings or DeAndre Jordan of the Clippers?

Hawks turned down a Teague for Thompson deal reportedly. Would Mario interest them?


----------



## Smithian

**** you Woj.


----------



## Jace

I'd be thrilled if we got Jordan. I was high on him at draft time and watched him slip to the second-round, surprisingly. He underperformed in college and came out too soon, but his physical gifts are clear. Of course, he immediately showed his upside in his first preseason, despite scouts being low on him. He'd be fantastic here, with limited responsibilities. The only thing I'd yearn for from his game is a 12-foot J to create a little bit of space for the 3migos to drive. This is the only reason I'd consider Hassan Whiteside, too, if the Kings made him available. Both very similar: Pterodactyl wingspans (Jordan 7-6, Whiteside 7-7), near-Dwight-level athleticism, etc. Jordan has a couple more years of seasoning and came out of college already beefier than Whiteside, who needs to gain weight to compete in the post. Jordan may be ready to play legit C minutes now. I don't see it happening though. Riles would rather hold out for Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Wade County

:yep:

We dont really have any trade assets though, unfortunately. And Clips arent going to give him up while Kaman is out.


----------



## Sueng

Everybody always talks about the PG and C spots killing us. I really this it's just because we don't have a bona fide defensive stopper. I know this is a pipe dream, but is it possible at all to even attain Tayshaun Prince? I know he's been fighting Kuester over there right?


----------



## Wade County

We have no assets though. They won't trade him for nothing.


----------



## Basel

Did you guys know Phoenix, who comes to Miami tomorrow, signed Earl "The Pearl" Barron today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Basel said:


> Did you guys know Phoenix, who comes to Miami tomorrow, signed Earl "The Pearl" Barron today?


Check the game thread :sad:


----------



## Adam

Haslem needs to tangibly teach Bosh his intangibles and we will be fine.


----------



## Wade County

Here's a name i'm going to float, and I wouldn't at all be suprised if we got him:

James Posey.










Seriously - you want bad boy toughness, defensive grit, and a Miami Heat guy, let alone one that won a championship here? It's JP.

Not sure if he left on great terms though...but I bet he could be had very cheap from the Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just looking at stats and found it pretty cool that through 11 games, Lebron and D-Wade have both taken 177 shots. Some more neat stats: 

Lebron has taken 32 3's to Wade's 33.

Wade has collected 66 rebounds to Lebron 64.

Lebron is 77-100 from the free throw line to Wade's 79-105.

The only big difference in numbers is Lebron's assists numbers to Wade's (98 to 38)


----------



## Jace

Wow, awesome stats! Thanks a lot dude!

I've been a little bit surprised about Wade's assist numbers. I thought since he knew the players, plays, and system much better he'd at least be close to LeBron in that category. Also, with his better spot-up shooting, athleticism, and size, I thought LeBron would be used more off-the-ball. However, Dwyane is more used to playing off-the-ball, be it with the Heat or in the USA games. He's also better, as we've seen, at making quick drives to the hoop, and just scoring more quickly overall. And, of course, LeBron has been pounding it and perhaps over-handling every now and then, which also leads to Dwyane using the majority of his ration of touches to score.


----------



## Jace

Damn I wish we could trade for Steve Nash. If he were 4 years younger I'd trade Bosh for him. He'd run the team beautifully, even with Dwyane and LeBron reducing his touches, and his spot-up game is a thing of beauty. Someone, I believe on TNT, called him the most underrated shooter in NBA history. Hyperbole, perhaps, but you can see where he's coming from. Nash easily shoots 40% from deep and you rarely hear him discussed as one of the best shooters in the league, not to mention the FTs. And as we've seen here, he shoots great off-the-dribble, too. A Nash, Wade, LeBron perimeter is Nash's D away from being perfection. Haslem plays Bosh's role almost as effectively in that scenario, leaving only the C position to worry about. Oh well...

Speaking of PGs, TNT just showed Antonio Daniels is in the D-League,. After asking yourself "WTF?," consider why he isn't here...I think he could be our starter if he still has game left. Dude can D-up and shoot...hello?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Man, what a ****ty sports week its been down here since Thursday. Dolphins get shut out st home on Thursday, Canes lose again and are out of the ACC race, Heat lose twice. Even the Panthers and Canes BBall teams have lost in this stretch.


----------



## Wade County

Wish we could swing a deal for Chris Andersen or Ronny Turiaf or someboy with energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, I went looking around to see what was possible and there's just nothing for what we have to give away. I cant even begin to guess where the front office is looking.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah. I even started thinking Marreese Speights or Anthony Randolph, but no way either of those guys will shake loose for Mario Chalmers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speights was actually the one I was wondering most about as well. But like you said, we have nothing to give up for him.


----------



## Wade County

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AsucxDvvNffPIlUfvHW4ZxO8vLYF?slug=aw-rileyheat112510

Yawn, Woj again. This guy needs to get a life.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Some nice vids here breaking down the Heat's offense and defense in various games. I don't necessarily agree with everything he says but its good stuff since you don't get to see much actual analysis. He is NOT kind to Dwyane Wade.

http://www.youtube.com/user/heatbreakdown#p/a


----------



## Dee-Zy

PoetLaureate said:


> Some nice vids here breaking down the Heat's offense and defense in various games. I don't necessarily agree with everything he says but its good stuff since you don't get to see much actual analysis. He is NOT kind to Dwyane Wade.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/heatbreakdown#p/a


Although he is rough and exaggerates at times, I think he is right though...


----------



## Jace

He's mostly right, and Wade deserved to be pooped on after that game. He's really looked worse than ever at times this season. He needs to drop the diva thing.


----------



## Wade County

Worth mentioning:

Dexter Pittman had a pretty terrible game for his 1st D-League outing.

9 points, 9 rebounds, 2-7 fg, 5-12 ft, 26 mins.

His opponent, Chris Johnson, had 30 and 12


----------



## Jace

Good to see him get to the line that much, but I thought his stroke while there was better. I understand him missing all of those FGs, out of jitters. The rebounds are nice, but I hope he wasn't he one letting this Chris Johnson run amok like that most of the time. That's absurd.


----------



## Jace

Anyone have concerns regarding LeBron's health? He had surgery two summers ago to remove a large growth under his right ear, and there appears to be something even bigger growing in the area now, unless its just a large mass of scar tissue. I hate to speculate on something so serious, and I don't think its necessarily the big C, but seeing this, coupled with his apparent diminished athleticism, its hard not to wonder if he may have any undisclosed health concerns. Am I nuts?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*King James wants Spoelstra to bow to him*

Seriously, did Lebron or Mav Carter rape Woj's mom or something? This dude just continually destroys him. Now he's on Wade for 'aligning himself with James’ and doing a 'coward act rather than the right thing'


----------



## Smithian

**** you Woj


----------



## Floods

Wade2Bosh said:


> *King James wants Spoelstra to bow to him*
> 
> Seriously, did Lebron or Mav Carter rape Woj's mom or something? This dude just continually destroys him. Now he's on Wade for 'aligning himself with James’ and doing a 'coward act rather than the right thing'


Trollface was modeled after Woj, I heard.


----------



## Gonzo

Wade County said:


> Here's a name i'm going to float, and I wouldn't at all be suprised if we got him:
> 
> James Posey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously - you want bad boy toughness, defensive grit, and a Miami Heat guy, let alone one that won a championship here? It's JP.
> 
> Not sure if he left on great terms though...*but I bet he could be had very cheap from the Pacers.*


Doubtful. All he can do is shoot threes and take charges... and Jim O'Brien loves him for that.


----------



## Jace

LBJ's new Nike Logo. I like it better than the 23 one. Symmetry rules.

*LINK*


----------



## Wade County

Big Dex is playing today too - wonder how he goes second time out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Got his stats so far tonight?


----------



## Wade County

Not yet - ill let u know if i see them


----------



## Gx

Report: Cavs investigating tampering

I thought they basically lost their right to claim tampering when they sign and traded him?


----------



## Wade County

Just Woj being Woj probably.


----------



## Jace

That's from ESPN, not Yahoo!.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> That's from ESPN, not Yahoo!.


Woj broke the story earlier today

What a coincidence that this story breaks the day before Lebron plays in Cleveland. As if the atmosphere in that arena could get any more intense.


----------



## Gx

Gilbert probably leaked this to Woj himself. It's the perfect time to get as much attention on it, and now they'll be talking about it all pregame on TNT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont know how I would have felt if Wade had left to Chicago, but by now I think I would have wanted to have moved on already. Just the sound of Wade's name would have probably pissed me off. So had Mickey launched something like this and it meant having to hear about that summer all over again, I would have probably hated it.


----------



## 36 Karat

Wow. That's ridiculous. He's gone, get over it. This is like calling up an ex months after the fact and complaining to her family that she cheated on you with her new boyfriend.


----------



## Wade County

Dexter Pittman had 18pts, 10rbs, 2ast, 1stl and 2blks in his 2nd D-League game.

He shot 7-13 from the field and 4-5 from the line in 35 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice stats for Big Pitt


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lakers now 0-4 since Phil spoke up about the Heat and Spo


----------



## Jace

Good work Pitt. Good to see him playing 35 mins, hopefully we start to see those kind of minutes aligned with something more like 12-14 rebounds instead. I know I'm being greedy, and he's a neophyte, but with that kind of size, against that kind of competition, he could be doing even more. I wouldn't be surprised if the D-League were riddled with solid rebounders, though.

Lakers lost again. Four in a row. Its funny, I know I'm nitpicking and this is silly, but when ESPN was detailing their struggles throughout the streak, the highlights they showed were...highlights, as in of makes and positive plays. For us it's been all airballs and fumbled passes for our struggle "highlights."

EDIT: That's why you refresh before you post. LOL. Whether a split second or 11 minutes, it's always you W2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^ :whoknows: 

Yeah, to prove your point, on NBA tonight on ESPN2 just now they showed highlights of tonights game. The 1st two highlights they showed were a Lebron fast break, where they stopped the tape, put a huge arrow on Wade who was running next to him, and then played the clip and showed that instead of passing the ball to Wade, Lebron took it himself and made a layup. Then followed that up with Lebron having the ball in the corner, then stopping the tape to highlight where Wade was, then playing the tape and saying that Lebron again didnt look for Wade, but instead found Z for the wide open dunk. Just insane how they nitpick with this team.


----------



## Jace

Oh yea I was gonna mention that too. Thanks for the clean up there, UD. 

Seriously, though. How do you critique a player on a made basket?


----------



## Wade County

The 35 minutes was the thing I was happiest about with Big Pitt. This is a guy who could only play 20 per game as a Senior due to conditioning.

I watched a little of the game, he was getting double teamed on the block which may have been difficult for him. 

Hopefully he monsters the next one too.


----------



## 29380

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-yorkknicks/post/_/id/1230/video-broussard-says-knicks-wouldve-been-better-for-lebron-seriously

:laugh:


----------



## Smithian

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big Pitt had 18pts on 9-19, 15rbs, 6to's in 42 minutes in a loss tonight. Only 2 free throws attempts though, which is weird for a big man who scores mostly around the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat are picking up their fastbreak offense during the current 3 game winning streak. 


> The Heat (12-8) is averaging 16.7 fast-break points during its current three-game winning streak.
> 
> Coach Erik Spoelstra said last week that he would like at least 15 fast-break points from his team in every game. All 19 of the Heat's fast-break points came in the first three quarters Thursday in Cleveland. Directly correlated to that number was the Heat's shooting percentage (59.4 percent) entering the final period.
> 
> ``You just look at your half-court set, and after you got your initial pick and roll, you create an advantage and you start to move the ball -- that's what the fast break does for us,'' Jones said. ``It's instant ball movement, it's instant aggressiveness and it usually leads to very high-percentage shots.''
> 
> Jones said he has found himself ``cross matched'' with an opposing defender consistently in the past two games, which has freed him up for open looks from three-point range. In being spread thin by the Heat's fast break, opposing defenses, Jones said, have ``for a split second been uncertain where the rotations are and then they find themselves one step away from a guy like me, who's a shooter.
> 
> ``So it works for me, it definitely works for our shooters, and I think it helps get Dwyane and LeBron and Chris [Bosh] going early.''


Link


This is definitely an area of the game that they gotta keep improving on. Good to see it picking up over the last few games.

The move of always having either Mario or Carlos in, instead of having lineups without a true PG, has really helped in this area.


----------



## Jace

Yeah, we look so much better when breaking, and it makes no sense that we haven't all along. LeBron and Dwyane simply look at themselves as "poise" players who don't need to rush anything and can get a good shot whenever they want, despite their open-court gifts. While this confidence is nice, it hinders them from looking for early opportunities and always being aggressive. 



Wade2Bosh said:


> Big Pitt had 18pts on 9-19, 15rbs, 6to's in 42 minutes in a loss tonight. Only 2 free throws attempts though, which is weird for a big man who scores mostly around the rim.


Don't forget the refs are D-leaguers, too


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^true.


I wonder what Joel kind of numbers Joel would put up in the D-League?


----------



## Dee-Zy

It is hard to do fast breaks when you don't play any D or give up offensive rebounrds to the other team

Just like any other heat team. This team is all about D first. As soon as the D clicks, we will really see what the big 3 is about.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^true.
> 
> 
> I wonder what Joel kind of numbers Joel would put up in the D-League?


Honestly, Joel wouldn't be putting up Big Pitt numbers, that's for sure.


----------



## Wade County

Anyone got stats so far from big pitt? He's playing for Sioux Falls tonight.

EDIT: Found them - 2 points and 3 boards in 5 minutes. He's saddled with foul trouble, has 3.


----------



## Wade County

Big Pitt just can't stay outta foul trouble tonight.

8 points and 4 boards, 4-8 from the field and 0-2 from the line (thought he could shoot freebies?) in 13 minutes in the 4th Q.


----------



## Jace

Acie Law IV waived. Remember when we were drooling over him? I have trouble believing he'd be much worse than Carlos.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah I saw that, while that may be true realistically - we aren't gonna make a run at him now, especially while things are just starting to click.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Honestly, Joel wouldn't be putting up Big Pitt numbers, that's for sure.


Yet Joel has a 5 year, $18 million NBA contract, has been a spot starter the past three years, and is a piece to the puzzle on a championship contender...

His lack of offensive prowess however funny and at times depressing is not the issue many people make it out to be.


----------



## Wade County

I don't think Joel would put up 18/10 in a game down there. I appreciate what Joel brings - intensity, hustle, blocks, offensive rebounds, effort plays...but he's not a skilled player.

I'd expect something like 9/8/5 blocks if he played a D-League game.


----------



## futuristxen

If they had a stat for setting good screens, or showing on the pick and roll, Joel would be near all-star level


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade County said:


> I don't think Joel would put up 18/10 in a game down there. I appreciate what Joel brings - intensity, hustle, blocks, offensive rebounds, effort plays...but he's not a skilled player.
> 
> I'd expect something like 9/8/5 blocks if he played a D-League game.


More like 10/10/8 IMO.


----------



## Smithian

I have a feeling Joel would maaaaaybe average 6/6/4 down there...

But his team would win a heck of a lot of games. He bring a lot of attributes that can't be measured.


----------



## Wade County

^ I agree. He does 'the little things' that get no credit.


----------



## Smithian

Intangibles.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Haslem 2.0


----------



## Wade County

Funny article on Joel here:

_There is a ton of reasons to be drawn to advanced statistics. A noble desire to understand what has been previously been unquantifiable. A geeky compulsion to scoop up information like a packrat accumulates belongings. A cynical -- but human -- instinct to confirm what you're already certain is true. 

Advanced stats are still very much in their formative years. Opponents will cite imperfections as a reason to dismiss them outright and there's no doubt a guard's Player Efficiency Rating, a forward's simple on court-off court number or a center's adjusted plus-minus doesn't tell the whole story. 

But it does tell you some of the story. It's a piece of information we can use to further the discussion. If a metric tells me the best four players in basketball last season were Kevin Durant, LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Kobe Bryant, I want to better understand why Anderson Varejao was No. 5 and why Monta Ellis was ranked dead last. I'm pretty sure Ellis is not the worst baller in the NBA and that Varejao, even with his whimsical combo curls and busyness, isn't a Top 5 player, but now I'll watch them a little more closely to see what I can glean. 

That's why I appreciate these measurements -- not because they're irrefutably true but because they force us to look at the game more critically. They give us a vehicle to answer questions. For instance, the old school skeptic, the strict rationalist, the rabid fan, the team's head coach and the sportswriter all want to know who should be on the floor when the game is on the line, which is why the performance of 5-man lineups is one of my favorite things to look at. 

When you pore over these numbers you begin to realize that the Miami Heat -- or any team at any level -- is not one basketball team, but a composite of 5-man units graded on a curve. 82games.com actually tabulates a win-loss record for each unit that tallies the number of games a unit outscored, or was outscored by, its opponents while on the court. 

I decided to delve into these numbers to verify something that's abundantly clear to anyone who's been watching the Heat this year: 

Joel Anthony is a disaster. 

My intent wasn't just to corroborate his ineffectiveness as an offensive player, but to confirm something I've come to believe in recent days: That his defense is overrated too. When I watch Anthony, I see the personification of the old John Woodenism, "Never mistake activity for achievement." Anthony moves well around the floor, but much of that motion seems purposeless. He's too eager to leave his feet. Every successful blocked or contested shot seems to be followed by two possessions where his need to elevate leaves him out of position on the glass. He's a good shower on pick-and-rolls, but his recovery routes often baffle. 

So there I went, delving into the Heat's lineup data only to discover that... 

When Joel Anthony is on the floor, the Miami Heat are assassins on defense. Not just strong, but really, really strong. And not just one Joel Anthony lineup, but the five most common lineups that feature him. 

With the starters (James, Wade, Chris Bosh and Carlos Arroyo), the Anthony lineup is giving up 97.1 points per 100 possessions. The same lineup with Zydrunas Ilgauskas in Anthony's place gives up 101.3 points per 100 possessions. The second-most used Joel Anthony lineup -- with Chalmers, James Jones, Wade and Bosh -- something Spoelstra has been going to lately has outscored the opposition 61-47 in 31 minutes. Even on a team where almost everyone's raw defensive number appear solid, Anthony's are outstanding. 

Has this data changed my opinion of Anthony as a defender? 

Not really. I know what I've seen. But tomorrow night when I watch the Heat at Utah, I'm going to check my bias at the door and give it another look. 

Until then, you tell me: Why does Anthony look like circa-2004 Ben Wallace when we examine the data? Is it too early or is he deceptively effective?_
http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/


----------



## Dee-Zy

Funny indeed, I totally expected him to rip Joel but his "analysis" proved him wrong.

I don't need to look at all that to know that the Heat are amazing on D with him on the floor and for every time he might lose position for a rebound, there are also every shots that the opponent must alter, which means lower accuracy, so I think his stats just showed that just because the guy might do a few things wrong doesn't mean that there aren't things that happen to our favor that we don't all see.

YES, I am talking about intangibles bitch!


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> I don't think Joel would put up 18/10 in a game down there. I appreciate what Joel brings - intensity, hustle, blocks, offensive rebounds, effort plays...but he's not a skilled player.
> 
> I'd expect something like 9/8/5 blocks if he played a D-League game.


For real. Am I crazy to think the bigs he faced over the summer weren't significantly better than D-league bigs for the most part? I think his rebounding high was 6.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Funny article on Joel here:
> 
> _Joel Anthony is a disaster._


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> ^ I agree. He does 'the little things' that get no credit.


Well, at least the dirty "little things." He's not one of those skill little things guys like Brad Miller or Chris Kaman or Mike Miller on the perimeter. He'll alter shots, get steals fronting the post, box out, and grab offensive rebounds (which shows a lot of his rebounding problems on the other end are due to his shotblock searching), but he's not an all-around intangible guy making plays and holding teams together for stretches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big Pitt had 15pts on 6-8, 10rbs, 2blks in 36 minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's how Dex compares to other big men draftees


----------



## Dee-Zy

Tiny is kickin his ass.

All jokes aside, good to see him averaging good minutes in comparison to the others. Do they play 48 or 40 minutes in the D League? 

And his FT is ass.


----------



## futuristxen

Tiny Gallon is a great name


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tiny is actually a guy i'd love for the Heat to bring to camp next summer. He's just 19 and is built like big baby Davis. I was shocked that the Bucks let him go.


----------



## Wade County

He's only 19 huh? I remember he was a big unit (like Pitt).

Worth a look I spose?


----------



## Jace

Tiny ain't kicking his ass. I don't get it...I did want him, though, after hearing the Baby comparisons. He's got range, too.

Whiteside is the guy I'm eying. If he ever, even for a stretch looks better than Pitt, I'm gonna be pissed. Remember Whiteside is way younger and less experienced when comparing their numbers, though. I spent months drooling over the potential of a Bosh/Whiteside frontcourt. I thought there was less of a chance we'd get the former, however. When White fell to us, I nearly created a whiteside of my boxers. Pitt needs to make it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh, to be young and rich in Miami. Here's a picture tour of *Lebron's new $9 million home*

And here's a pic of Wade's new $10.6 million home


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm happy with the Dexter pick.

LONGHORNS BABY!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Da'Sean Butler update:



> Rookie Da'Sean Butler's agent said the Heat told him it is interested in re-signing the small forward eventually, though that seems unrealistic before next summer. He is training in Miami and still is weeks away from playing after injuring his knee in April.


----------



## Wade County

I'm sure we'll bring him in for a run in Summer League.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Spurred by Haslem’s foot injury and Chris Bosh’s dip in the rebounding column, it was believed that the Heat were going to be bludgeoned down low this season.
> 
> Except that hasn’t really happened.
> 
> In fact, by some comprehensive measures, the Heat have protected the basket better than any team in the NBA. *According to Synergy video data, opponents are shooting a mind-boggling 37.2 percent around the basket this season. The league-average conversion rate? 45.8 percent.* Only the Chicago Bulls (39.8 percent) come close to approaching Miami’s overpowering basket defense. Yeah, a team that starts Chris Bosh and Zydrunas Ilgauskas is leading the league in basket protection.
> 
> How have the Heat done it? They’ve built a stone wall through defensive rotations. The Heat rarely give up open looks at the basket thanks to head coach Erik Spoelstra’ system, which relies on trust and help defense. Without an anchor like Dwight Howard or Joakim Noah, Miami is forced to protect the rim as a unit where every defender must ensure the opponent doesn’t get a clean look. Bosh can’t rotate to help plug a 1-5 pick-and-roll unless he’s confident that his wing teammates are rotating as well. And James and Wade can cover so much ground with their speed and length that they are able to hedge between two players without stretching the defense too thin.
> 
> There’s no doubt that Haslem’s injury weakened the Heat frontcourt, but the Heat's supposed rebounding flaws have seemed to disappear during their hot streak. In fact, when we look at offensive rebounding rate, the Heat have outrebounded their opponent in nine of their 12 games since Haslem went down in Memphis. Prefer traditional counting stats? With Haslem sidelined, the Heat have outrebounded opponents 532 to 467. And their most impressive performance coming against the Sacramento Kings who ranked in the league’s top ten in rebounding before the Heat got done with them.
> 
> While it appears that the Heat have given more effort on the boards, we should also attribute their rebounding surge to the team’s comfort factor with Spoelstra’s defensive schemes. Positioning is just as important to collecting a live ball as energy.
> 
> With the Heat gobbling up boards and defending the paint, their purported Achilles heel doesn’t seem to be much of a problem anymore. If anything, it’s been a propeller for their success.


Link

Damn, so we lead the league in FG% D close to the basket and in opponents 3pt FG%. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade named Eastern Conference Player of the week



> MIAMI — Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade has been named NBA Eastern Conference Player of the Week.
> 
> Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki took the weekly Western Conference honor.
> 
> In leading the Heat to a 4-0 trip during the period ending Sunday, Wade averaged 30.8 points on .584 shooting, 8.3 rebounds, 5.5 assists and 1.0 steal.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Link
> 
> Damn, so we lead the league in FG% D close to the basket and in opponents 3pt FG%. That's pretty awesome.


All about defense.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I've been telling you guys, everybody that have been pissed that we didn't have any offense or that we were losing, it was all about the D.

It has always been like that with the Heat, last year is a great example. Once our D clicks, everything else starts to work out because Spo and Riles are all about that D first and once that is down, then they can start working on other ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We were wondering about the red jerseys and when we'd see them. Here's Ira's answer


> Q: Why haven’t the Heat played with red uniforms this year? After all, we won our championship in red. — Jennifer.
> 
> A: The Heat do not break out the red uniforms until Christmas, since there are limitations on how often a team can wear alternate jerseys. Expect to see them Dec. 25 at Staples Center against the Lakers.


Never knew about these limitations. Especially since it seemed like teams like Cleveland and Golden state would wear different uniforms every game over the past couple of years.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Red unis and white shoes/socks pleeeaasseee


----------



## Dee-Zy

I loved the red head/wrist bands


----------



## futuristxen

I wish they'd take the red out of the black jerseys, and replace it with grey like they did on the NBA.com photos. It would look completely evil.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^I love those jerseys.


----------



## Jace

With Joel being moved to back-up PF, LeBron being able to play some minutes there, and Howard sucking as of late, I've been intrigued by the possibility of waiving both Howard and (at least when Pit returns) Magloire. It's difficult to say what we'd want to use those two spots for without Miller back yet, but I wouldn't mind seeing Beverley and Butler brought back. Butler could fit in with this team quite nicely, as another shooter/handler/creator, and Beverley would be perfect in a limited, specific role bringing energy and D. Both would be great on this team, as they could focus solely on what they're good at.

What do you guys think? If not these two, who would you want to bring in, or if not a specific player, what type? Flip Murray still interests me. He's still free right?


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> We were wondering about the red jerseys and when we'd see them. Here's Ira's answer
> 
> Never knew about these limitations. Especially since it seemed like teams like Cleveland and Golden state would wear different uniforms every game over the past couple of years.


Yeah and if anyone follows Jax in the box, that was me making my red unis on Xmas prediction prior to Ira's Q&A. 

Considering LeBron will be wearing these...










...I'd say it's quite likely we're rocking the reds. Would be cool to see red socks, too...like the Nets did in the Playoffs the season they introduced their red jerseys. But yeah PL, I've been hoping for the return of the red/white look for awhile as you all may know. 'Twas sweet!


----------



## IbizaXL

its gotta be red and black. coincidentally my 2 favotite colors. red unis, black shoes & socks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just made this...


----------



## Wade County

The green laces suggest we may be rocking green sweats with the red uni's.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> The green laces suggest we may be rocking green sweats with the red uni's.


Yup. 

Regarding the red unis. If this is any indication, this appears to be the main shoe LeBron will wear during the latter portion of the season. Considering we mostly wear red jerseys in the second half, this could indicate we plan on rocking white kicks with them.










I like them a lot. They'd look sick with black socks and red unis. These, like the Xmas ones, are the second version (V/2) of the LeBon 8, they're lighter and have a few different details. Then he'll have a PS (post-season) version, of course.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I usually hate the lebrons but that is the first one I like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st all star ballot returns are in. Lebron has the 3rd most votes in the NBA and Wade is leading all East guards.


----------



## myst

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/450599-heat-knicks.html#post6436140


----------



## Wade County

Big Dex continues to impress.

27 points
10 rebounds
6 blocks
40 minutes
9-11 fg
9-14 ft

Ballin'


----------



## futuristxen

He's coming back to the Heat soon, no? I thought I heard an interview that said he was going back up soon?

Sounds like the NBDL experience is paying off for him. The 40 minutes is what's important, because it wasn't his talent that was the question, just his conditioning.

He might be able to get some floor time when the schedule lightens up some, get in some garbage time and get some run out there.

Would be nice if he's going to our Perkins. And Chalmers, Rondo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, great game by Pitt. Yeah, I think he said he was expecting to be back by next weekend. But I also read where the Heat might keep him up there a little longer. Dont remember where I read that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj finally gets back to writing *a Lebron article*. This time he praises Lebron and how the Heat were the perfect choice for him, then of course sprinkles it up with his obvious Lebron hatred.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dex put up another solid line tonight:

22pts on 9-14, 9 rbs, 2 asts, 1 blk in 30 minutes


----------



## futuristxen

Dexter could be really important to next year's team.


----------



## Wade County

Dex has got to be impressing the staff with the minutes he's logging, and his overall effectiveness.

Glad to see it. Hope it translates to some NBA success for the guy. Continue to sculpt that body.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> While the Sioux Falls (S.D.) Skyforce have lobbied for more time with Dexter Pittman, the Heat 2010 second-round pick appears to be over with his initial NBA Development League stint.
> 
> The widebody center out of Texas who has yet to appear in a Heat game, appeared in eight games with team's D-League affiliate, starting on Nov. 27, averaging 16.6 points, 9.0 rebounds and 1.6 blocks in an average of 30.6 minutes per game. His latest effort was a 22-point, nine-rebound effort Saturday.
> 
> "I'm darn proud of the progress he's made," Skyforce coach Tony Fritz told the Sioux Falls Argus Leader. "and I'm pleading to Miami to just leave him here for Christmas. It'd be a (heck) of a Christmas present."
> 
> Quipped Heat scout Octavio De Le Grana of Pittman's experience in the frigid north, "It's like the Rocky movie when he went over (to Russia) to train to fight Drago."


Link


----------



## Wade County

Itd be nice to see him get some burn soon.

Maybe place Jamaal on the inactive list and keep Big Pitt there for junktime mins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat The Heat have recalled Dexter Pittman from the NBA Development League


His stats during this stint:










Impressive FG%. Just like it was in college.


----------



## Wade County

Impressive numbers from Big Dex. I'm excited to see how he does in the big league once he gets his chance.


----------



## Jace

Someone insisted to me last night that we get an extra roster spot due to the UD injury. I don't believe that's the case, like it was during the XX year when we had, like, 17-18 guys on our roster. Can anyone confirm or deny this?

So Pitt has been recalled and will be rejoining the team. Yay!! I really, really hope he gets some burn. He has so much size and energy, he'd be great. I could just see him putting in great minutes in his debut. Surely he'll be pumped to be back on a 'real' team. I really think he'll be great for us. This is coming from the guy that was wet-dreaming over the length (only 1 inch longer than Pitt, though...hehe) and athleticism of Whiteside. Pitt looks better than ever physically right now, toned and svelte. He should be even more mobile with even quicker, higher lift than before. Can't wait to see him in action. He could really be our best C (more of a testament to our less than stellar cast.)

Those numbers are great. Nice to see his FG% stay the same as in college, despite way more mpg and bigger competition. Hilarious that the DLeague coach is begging to keep him a little longer. Good to see he's making the coach's job easier.

Its been real, Magloire. I love your hilarious running gait, and your body guard mentality, but the new guard is approaching.



Dee-Zy said:


> I usually hate the lebrons but that is the first one I like.


Yeah I havent loved a lot of his signatures either. I hated the new 8's when I first saw them, but they've been growing on me. The last ones I posted are the best I've seen. If I have an extra couple hundy lying around I may pick them up. The ones he's been wearing at home lately with the red lines are hideous to me. I've been trying to like them, but can't.

The LeBron 7's were great though. Definitely his best.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Someone insisted to me last night that we get an extra roster spot due to the UD injury. I don't believe that's the case, like it was during the XX year when we had, like, 17-18 guys on our roster. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


Nope, UD still counts as a roster spot.



> Should the Heat utilize the exception, it would mean excising a player currently under contract, since the exception does not allow for an additional roster spot and the Heat already are at the NBA's 15-player maximum.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Any chance JWill shakes loose from Orlando and we may be interested?

They have Nelson, Arenas and Duhon there now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Im sure they would probably release him should they sign a big.

I think that ship has sailed though.


----------



## Jace

With Arroyo bombing from 3, JWill has no purpose


----------



## Jace

> InsideHoops
> 
> Heat recall Dexter Pittman from D-League. He averaged 16.6 ppg, 9.0 rpg there. http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=6947
> 
> InsideHoops
> 
> The out of shape Dexter Pittman of years past likely would have eaten at least 2-3 of his D-League teammates.


:rotf:


----------



## Jace

> The Miami Heat announced today that Dexter Pittman has been recalled from the Sioux Falls Skyforce of the NBA Development League. He was assigned to the Heat’s D-League affiliate on November 26.
> 
> “It was a very productive stint for Dexter,” said Heat Head Coach Erik Spoelstra, “and shows how valuable the NBA Development League is. He had an opportunity to play and learn from his mistakes, play through fatigue, foul trouble and all these things he can’t get from just practice. We were encouraged by the three-week opportunity he had.”
> 
> Pittman appeared in eight games (all starts) and averaged 16.6 points, 9.0 rebounds, 1.63 blocks and 30.6 minutes while shooting 60.2 percent from the field. He recorded four double-doubles after posting 18 points and a team-high 10 rebounds at Iowa on December 1, 18 points and a game-high 15 rebounds vs. Iowa on December 3, 15 points and a team-high 10 rebounds vs. Austin on December 7 and then a game-high 27 points and a game-high 10 rebounds vs. Utah on December 17.
> 
> Pittman, the 32nd overall pick in the 2010 NBA Draft, blocked a Sioux Falls season-high six shots vs. Utah on December 17, his third multi-block game. Additionally, he led the team in points three times, rebounds six times and in blocks on three occasions.


Can you imagine Joel scoring 27? Start RoloDex!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miler was just on with Lebatard and he told Mike that instead of 'Doc', Joel Anthony's new nickname should be 'the warden' because he kept Amare and Dirk in jail :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

Joel is perfect to defend any offensive big guy who doesn't have massive size to simply back him down. I always wish we'd have him guard Garnett.


----------



## -33-

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/70701/20101221/suns_release_earl_barron/

Time to go and get our cure


----------



## Wade County

:laugh:

Looked at Wade's stats for the season so far. Amazingly, he's at a career high .338% from downtown. Amazing because if you remember he missed something like 20 straight threes at one point this season.

He's 12/24 over the last 5 from three.


----------



## Smithian

This team is full of statistical oddities. NBA STAT must shoot meth when they're trying to analyze the Heat.


----------



## Jace

Heh. Well, we're a team with little offensive identity beyond pick-and-roll and run-your-ass-off-full-speed-at-the-rim; that is, when not the Miami Jumpshooters. Our offense is driven by three somewhat streaker scorers, as most scorers are. The best shooter in our starting line-up is a toss-up between our C and our PF lol, with third place currently going to our previously three-point-crooked PG. We have the know-how and the athleticism to play stellar D, but the veteran, cocky mindset to lax off it periodically. I think we'll continue seeing some wacky and wackier stats as the season(s) progress(es). 

OT and totally random: I had no idea Jemele Hill came up as a journalist. I always assumed she was a former athlete ESPN gave a break and decided to put on television, leading to an ESPN page 2 spot. This is not racist or sexist. She's simply terrible, and now its completely inexcusable to me.


----------



## Jace

LOL @ the Laker guy.

You get a sneak peak at the 2011 Jordans, which I suppose will again serve as Wade's "signature" shoe. They ugly, but the colorway I had seen before looked even worse.

I'd like to amend what I said in the last game thread about Mike Miller rocking Kobes. Turns out they're actually Nike Zoom Go Lows, which not only look similar, but happen to be Steve Nash's soccer-inspired signature sneaker. Let's hope they bring out Mike's double digit assist game.


----------



## Adam

Look at Bill Simmons, who always bashes us, on twitter about his C's:



> 14 straight, 22-4 overall + all 4 losses were winnable games in the last minute. Ladies and gentleman, the 2011 Boston Celtics!!!


Such a homer lol. This is after beating Philly. When we win 12 it's because the competition sucks, but Boston beats Philly and they're the 2011 champion.

They also got lucky as hell in that first game in Philly with the buzzer beater.


----------



## Wade County

I had to laugh hard at this:

Bucher: Lakers' Big Three better than Miami's 

Such an ass.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Who is Lakers' big 3???

Kobe, Pau and... Odom? Artest? Bynum?


----------



## Jace

Bucher began supplementing Kobe's scrotum sweat for orange juice every morning a long time ago, and hasn't been able to stop. Its ridiculous that he's considered a top analyst on the "world wide leader" when he's so clearly biased.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

In ESPN's defense, they do call the NBA segments that Bucher is on "West coast bias"

Broussard is pretty much the only non-biased ESPN NBA insider. Stein is a Dallas homer and Sheridan is a Knicks homer.


----------



## Jace

OT: Smithi, what's the deal with Renardo Sidney? Dude nutty?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj wrote *a new column*. You'll never guess who its about and who he's ripping :nonono:


----------



## Wade County

*For James to insist the NBA should do away with the Minnesota Timberwolves and New Jersey Nets so contenders could have Kevin Love or Devin Harris is preposterous.*

Is it just me, or is that not at all what he insisted? 

Since the 2010 FA Bonanza - there must've been like 8 or 9 hater stories from Woj at least. Dude is ****ing daffy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Found via Wade's Twitter.


hahhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Smithian

**** you Woj you steaming pile of dog ****. Pat Riley needs to knock his bitch ass out. I'm so sick of him.


----------



## Wade County

Pat will ensure Woj will be 'sleepin with the fishes' soon enough


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speaking of, cant wait to read the backhanded praise of Lebron he comes up with after this one


----------



## BlackNRed

Lol saw that new Wade-TMobile commercial during the game. Good stuff, and so true.


----------



## Dee-Zy




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron James named eastern conference player of week



> The Miami Heat's LeBron James and the Golden State Warriors' Monta Ellis today were named the Eastern and Western Conference Players of the Week, respectively, for games played Monday, Dec. 20, through Sunday, Dec. 26.
> 
> James led the Heat to a 2-1 week, which included road wins over the Phoenix Suns and Los Angeles Lakers. James averaged 27.3 points, 9.0 rebounds, 7.0 assists and 2.33 steals for the surging Heat, which has won 14 of its last 15 games. On Christmas Day, James recorded a triple-double in Miami's 96-80 victory over the Lakers, posting 27 points, 11 rebounds and 10 assists.


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy

no surprises there...


----------



## Jace

Is it me, or do these seem like two different shades of red?


















VS.


















Noticed it on TV and thought it might be the SunSports feed (looks the same on HOU telecast, too), but then confirmed the difference through pictures. Could arena lights really make that much of a difference in shades? It's pretty drastic to my eye. I'm really into visual art, and have spent an absurd amount time comparing the subtle idiosyncrasies of different shades. The Xmas red surprised me initially, because it more closely resembled the older, brighter red, pre-Championship. I'm one of the few who like the newer, deeper one better, so it definitely caught me off guard.

It would seem a little out of character for the Heat to opt to wear a special Xmas red (note that we also rocked red warmups that day, perhaps for the only time, as we wore the regular black ones with the red unis tonight), but if you think about it, it could've been the league's doing. They were special, one-time only jerseys anyway, as they had the special snowflake on them, so it wouldn't be out of the question to modify the shade of red. 

Why do this? Its a big game for TV, and maybe the league wanted them in brighter, pop-ier red jerseys that more closely matched the common Xmas red. Our actual red comes out a little dark on some TVs.

Definitely looks different to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Of course you spotted that :laugh:

That is interesting though. Definitely looks different. I never liked the darker red we changed to. Very dull looking. Sucks if the Christmas red was brighter only for the occasion cause those were sweet.


----------



## Jace

Yeah, I actually realized I do like the Christmas red better. It's got more zing and looks like it's mixed with our long-lost orange, which I miss.

The warmups better come back at least.


----------



## Wade County

Xmas red is so much nicer. Dont like this maroony colour we have now, it's not a Heat colour.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Happy Birthday to Lebron


----------



## Ben

Happy Birthday Bron. Still only 26..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Eastern Confernce Player of the Month: Wade (27.9 pts., 6.9 rebs., 4.1 assists in December) or LeBron (25.2 pts, 7.9 rebs., 6.8 assists)?


After a 16-1 month, there's no doubt that one of them will get it. I wonder who though? Wade's last couple of games may have gotten him the award.


Just insane numbers from the two of them though.


----------



## BlackNRed

The lighter red looks better. But i prefer to wear black on the road always.


----------



## Wade County

Damn W2B, that's almost impossible to split.


----------



## BlackNRed

Who's goin to Lebron's Birthday Party?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Thank god we dont play tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen

Going to be a lot of hangovers on Saturday unfortunately.


----------



## BlackNRed

Hollinger's power ranking http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerrankings guess where Miami is?


----------



## Gx

Heated said:


> Hollinger's power ranking http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerrankings guess where Miami is?


We've been #1 for most of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Last day of 2010. I'd say it was a pretty good year for us Heat fans


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pics from *Lebron's part last night*


----------



## Ben

Wade2Bosh said:


> Last day of 2010. I'd say it was a pretty good year for us Heat fans


Hopefully 2011 is even better!

Happy New Year Heat fans!


----------



## BlackNRed

Happy new year. 2011 NBA Champions, YOUR, *MIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMI HEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAATTTTT*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spoelstra was named coach of the month in the east for December while Wade was named player of the week, with the player of the month award likely following.

Congrats to both :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

Congrats to Spo and DWade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron were both named player of the month. Sounds about right 

Congrats to both :clap:


----------



## Wade County

Wooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WallaceHeatNBA Michael Wallace
> This from ESPN's top-notch research staff: LeBron's 16th player of month nod today ties him with Mike Jordan for most all time.


Wow


----------



## Dee-Zy

If Wade and Bron win most of the remaining players of the month... could it mean a Co-MVP award!?!??!


----------



## Jace

*I want Nash.*


----------



## Wade County

And no depth? 

I love Stevie, but that deal would never happen.


----------



## BlackNRed

I don't, our pgs are playing good ball. I'm a fan of the if it aint broke don't fix it mentality. We have solid role players, and decent depth. This team can win a championship as is.


----------



## Dee-Zy

We would not be a better team. Our D would suffer, especially with losing Haslem, Nash can't guard anything - teams will be raining 3s on us all day.

Defense wins championships.


----------



## futuristxen

I can't think of a trade I'd make right now that is possible that would definitely improve the team. Maybe upgrading Juwan Howard? But he's fine as a third string PF which is what he'll be when Haslem gets back. Chemistry seems good. We've got depth at every position now that Miller is back.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I wouldn't mind upgrading one of Arroyo or Chalmers for somebody that is more of a sniper on Offense as long as he gives as much effort on D.

Wouldn't mind upgrading for a Salembert type of C either.

Chemistry is very good in this team but we can still use that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat just released a new firefox/IE browser theme


----------



## Wade County

Is anyone else cracking up at this ridiculous over-analysis regarding "The Heatles" nickname?

Honestly, who the **** cares!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Everything Lebron gets over-scrutinized and over-analyzed. Even when he is just joking around.


----------



## BigWill33176

I saw Joel Anthony at Joe's Stone Crabs tonight. I was in the waiting room with my family and he walked in with a girl. As he walked by me I said "The Warden". He looked at me and smiled and said something like "Haha yeah man" and I told him to have a good meal. I don't remember his exact words because I was pretty excited and his voice was so goddamn baritone.

No point to this story really but I figured I'd share with probably the only other people in the world who would care about seeing Joel Anthony at a restaurant. Also cool he acknowledged the Warden nickname.


----------



## Adam

BigWill33176 said:


> I saw Joel Anthony at Joe's Stone Crabs tonight. I was in the waiting room with my family and he walked in with a girl. As he walked by me I said "The Warden". He looked at me and smiled and said something like "Haha yeah man" and I told him to have a good meal. I don't remember his exact words because I was pretty excited and his voice was so goddamn baritone.
> 
> No point to this story really but I figured I'd share with probably the only other people in the world who would care about seeing Joel Anthony at a restaurant. Also cool he acknowledged the Warden nickname.


Awesome story.

Joel was on with Dan Le Batard and they talked about the nickname. http://www.790theticket.com/lebatard.aspx

In the interview, they have a sound effect they are going to try to get the Heat to play whenever he blocks a shot. I can't wait. I hope they get it in soon.


----------



## Smithian

BigWill33176 said:


> I saw Joel Anthony at Joe's Stone Crabs tonight. I was in the waiting room with my family and he walked in with a girl. As he walked by me I said "The Warden". He looked at me and smiled and said something like "Haha yeah man" and I told him to have a good meal. I don't remember his exact words because I was pretty excited and his voice was so goddamn baritone.
> 
> No point to this story really but I figured I'd share with probably the only other people in the world who would care about seeing Joel Anthony at a restaurant. Also cool he acknowledged the Warden nickname.


Wait for a second.

Let me get this straight.

You saw Joel Anthony.

And didn't get a picture or autograph?

Interesting.

Did his woman look most like Adriana Lima, Cheryl Cole, Jessica Alba, or Megan Fox?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Sound effect? Cool!

Guys, please do me a favor. If you ever see Joel say Montreal Represent!!!



If he asks if you are from MTL, just say nan but my friend is!


----------



## Wade County

The Warden is such an awesome nickname :laugh:

Joel's growing on me. Well, he's gonna have to - he's locked up for 5 years


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dexter Pittman was reassigned to the D League and the Heat let the UD injury exception expire instead of using it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Is anyone else cracking up at this ridiculous over-analysis regarding "The Heatles" nickname?
> 
> Honestly, who the **** cares!?


The guy had to clarify his comments again. Unbelievable.


> As expected, Dexter Pittman will make an encore appearance in Sioux Falls. Pittman was sent down to the NBA Developmental League’s Skyforce so he could get some work while the Heat is traveling. In his first eight-game stint, he averaged 16.6 points, 9.0 rebounds, 1.63 blocks and 30.6 minutes while shooting 60.2 percent from the field. There’s just no room for him with the big club right now.
> 
> 3. It’s gotten to the point where LeBron can’t say anything without receiving a public rebuke. Before Monday’s game in Charlotte, he wasn’t all that effusive in his praise of Erik Spoelstra and — after he was informed about a critical column — he gave a more detailed and supportive endorsement after Tuesday’s game. He also got some heat nationally for calling the Heat “the Heatles” in both the pre-game and post-game Monday, because of the way they draw crowds. What was amusing about that was that James was late to the party on that nickname. Shaquille O’Neal used it for the Heat in 2005-06, and a certain slow-witted columnist you may know used it in July. LeBron was asked about it again Thursday, and explained that he was just speaking of the interest on the road.
> 
> “I never compared us to how many records they sold,” he said, smiling, but also adding. “That’s the last time I’m clarifying words. It’s getting out of control, guys.”
> 
> Of course, it won’t be long before he’ll need to clarify something else.
> 
> The media aren’t about to Let It Be.


Link


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> And no depth?
> 
> I love Stevie, but that deal would never happen.


Yeah, I was half-kidding. I don't think either side would do it, but we could find wings to replace those guys, and UD isn't long for this roster in my opinion. He and Bosh don't work together from what we've seen, so I'd almost rather just develop Varnado as a backup and move UD over the summer, as much as it would suck. Unless he's fine with playing 15 mpg...I'd love to keep him in that case, but I don't think he can be optimized here.

I also think Arroyo will be gone if we don't win a championship, with us looking for someone else to start over Chalmers. With Z probably retiring, too, I say we go after Kaman and Hinrich/Mo-Will/Steve Blake/Ridnour and try to have an all-2003 draft class. I know I', being totally unrealistic, but its good to be ambitious. Its what got us here.


----------



## Wade County

I thought about Kirk Hinrich recently too - would be a good pickup, but unfortunately we don't have the assets to swing trades.

Pretty much all additions are gonna have to be via free agency for the next few years i'd say.


----------



## Jace

Yup. I think we have a good recent track record for that anyway.


----------



## Wade County

I know we need to give Mike Miller time, but i'm starting to feel sad about that Beasley deal. At the time I hadn't dwelled on it much because of everything that had happened with the team, but on reflection - it hurts.

I was up there with the biggest advocates and supporters for Mike on this forum. It's a shame he wasn't utilised to his full potential here - he certaintly could've done more than he did here had we played him a little differently. Not all of it is on us as a franchise, but when adjustments needed to be made - they weren't. I didn't see Mike fitting in as a SF this well i'll admit, but the coaching staff should've. 

Imagine if we were running the Arroyo/Wade/Beasley/Haslem/Jermaine lineup more often last year. Assuming we didn't just make Beas sit in a corner for the three ball, and played him more dynamically and gave him more responsibility and opportunities offensively, we would've reaped the rewards rather than selling him off for 2 cents on the dollar.

Beas would've been a perfect 6th man for us this year. He would'nt have blossomed the way he is right now as he wouldn't have had the opportunities offensively, but can you imagine the pick and rolls? He would be wide open, everytime. Just imagine the double screen play we run - with Mike on one end, Bosh on the other...who will you guard?

We could've run units of:

Arroyo/Wade/James/Beasley/Bosh or James/Wade/Beasley/Bosh/Anthony or James/Wade/Beasley/Haslem/Bosh...maybe it wouldn't have worked, who knows, but on paper it sure looks good.

I knew all along he wasn't a bust, he just needed time and someone to believe in him. He never really got that support here. Some of it was his own doing - he broke the trust early, and was too immature with his actions. 

His J was not this money last season though, for whatever reason. He's really flashing that Melo type game now - i'm happy for him, but sad for us Heat fans that never got to see this mature, confident, aggressive Michael Beasley in our colours.


----------



## Jace

I totally agree that we made absolutely no effort to fit Beasley's game into our system. I'm not saying overhaul it for him, but its simply wise to put your most talented players in their comfortable positions. We've done it for LeBron and Bosh, but never for Mike. I understand he's young and had to find his way in our system and adjust to the league, but it was almost like we took the opposite route of trying to develop his game from what would make sense.

I had a feeling he'd make a nice SF, despite concerns he'd lose his mismatch potential. He's managed to look even better than I even thought, utilizing a mostly perimeter game. And I do agree its a shame we couldn't at least have used him well enough to get more than two second-rounders or whatever.

I, too, found myself dreaming of him with this confidence playing for us as a 6th man, but I wonder whether he'd have developed it in another restrained role here. Sure we could've given him more freedom than he previously had, but I have a feeling having a wide-open role and the keys to the franchise like he has now is what led to him rediscovering his mojo.

I still can't believe anyone ever thought he was a bust. It's silly to me, and shows how impatient some can be (Heat fans), and how quick people can be to form strong opinions without having anywhere near all the facts (national fans/media.) That said, I still could see him struggling here this year. After the way things ended last year, I see no reason to believe Spo would give him a fair shake this year, if he couldn't get one last year. This year there'd be more pressure, and more talent in front of him. Mike didn't deal with that kind of stuff well, here at least.

I'm happy to see him playing well somewhere else. It feels good to know I finally have proof for all the people that argued with me that he could never be a good player (some even claiming he'd never be a rotation player and that there's no precedence for a player like him surviving in the league. :lol: )

All that said, I've been wishing we'd have used Mike's money on Dorell. He's balling like I always thought he could/would. He's doing what we want Mike to do, and then some. He played a great role for us last year, very solid, reliable, consistent, and energetic. I think he could've made another step here this year, playing off the Big Three.

LeBron
Dwyane
Dorell
Bosh
Anthony/Dampier


Arroyo/Chalmers
Dwyane
Dorell
LeBron
Bosh


Sexy.


Speaking of 1-3-5, would you trade Magloire and House for Q? Otown probably wouldn't do it because they hate us, but they need size behind Dwight, and Mags has battled dude hard. House has no role here, and Q has none there. Here Q could make Jones (or Miller in a pinch) expendable in a trade, or be another defender/shooter to throw out there at either wing spot. It would open up a roster spot for the defensive PG we thought House could be (PBev!!), or Dae'Sean Butler if Miller is moved (brings ball-handling and shooting), and allow Pittman to get some burn, maybe. Crazy?


----------



## Jace

Hah, just noticed that LeBron is the PG in one line-up, and PF in the other. Dude's crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Paul Pierce gave Mike so much praise after their game. It was both great to hear and tough as well knowing what we gave up for practically nothing. 

I agree, Jace. Dorell would have been the perfect here. Even moreso than Mike because who knows if not having that freedom would have allowed Bease to flourish here next to LBJ, Wade and Bosh. But Dorell would have fit in so nicely.

Saying that though, we still havent seen MM play up to his capabilities yet so I cant say I regret anything yet. At some point he'll loose the rust or be more comfortable with the thumb wrap (hopefully its just one of these) and break out of this slump and start shooting like his old self.


On another subject, Yao apparently wants to stay in the NBA and is looking forward to being a free agent this summer. Talk about extremely high risk/extremely high reward. Heat are one of the only teams that could probably take that risk on.


----------



## Smithian

Dorell Wright and Michael Beasley are proven losers and are now in situations that are awesome for them. Jack up shots, don't play defense, and get a sippy cup after losses. If Dorell Wright was some sort of Billy Badass he wouldn't have let his team fall apart like a bunch of hacks against us. If Michael Beasley was a winner he would play every possession hard, play defense, not allow his team to be the worstest team everz.

Dorell Wright atleast you all have an argument. Beasley? No. He was a 21 year old combo forward who averaged like 16 ppg on a playoff team. If he didn't have serious issues that scared people, then he would have brought in at the very lowest a low first rounder.

Plus, Michael Beasley wrote his own ticket out of Miami. It doesn't take Spoelstra coddling him for him to try hard on defense, not get thrown in rehab, play every possession like his last, and to play with full effort every minute on the court. Atleast Dorell Wright was a positive guy off the court who could be trusted.

And let's please not forget that Mike Miller will eventually be healthy.


----------



## PoetLaureate

If only LBJ/Wade/Bosh played with full effort every minute. Come on now, nobody does that. Not even UD.


----------



## Jace

"Thrown in rehab"...lol

I'll address more after the game, but talk about revisionist history


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big Pitt played his 1st game since being reassigned. 

15pts on 6-11, 3 rebounds, 4 fouls in 27 minutes. He played against 1st rd pick Soloman Alabi. Alabi had 8pts, 6rbs, 3blks, 4 fouls in 15 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm all in for Q for Mags + House. Not likely to happen but what do you think are the odds that we could pull it off? I'm afraid that salaries might not match and we would have to give up more players.

Anywhoo, back on the Bease subject and you will agree with me because damn it I am always right. See my position on coach Spo for referrals.

Bease has proved that he does not belong in Miami.

Bease is talented, yes. However, he is not championship type player. He is a lamar Odom at best. a 3rd best player on a real championship team and would play at his best as the 4th best player. Not a cornerstone. Dude was here for 2 years and never ****ing learned. For crying out loud, he never learned to play D when that was all that he was asked to do and a player, especially that talented, that doesn't put in the work to learn the ****ing system after so many chances show one thing: that he doesn't have his head straight.

Bease is only doing well because he is putting stats on a losing team. EVEN TORONTO, CLIPPERS, NEW JERSEY, AND A YAOLESS HOUSTON HAVE MORE WINS THAN SOTA.

And they have a 2 20ppg players on the team, one of them is pulling 15 boards per game!!! Get out of here with your broken organization and coaching or weak talents. If Bease was legit, it would of shown in the win column. Not in individual stats. Even Bosh, who never had a player like Love to play with finished with records that I am willing to bet are higher than the wolves. Bosh is not even a #1 himself. He is a 2nd man on a good team at best. He is a Pau Gasol, not a Tim Duncan.

Bease? He's an Odom.

And GTFO with your, we are catering to Lebron and Bosh. Please, what was the first thing they had to do when they got here? Learn the ****ing defensive system. They weren't allowed to do squat before they had the system down and mind you that we were not a good team before that happened.

Wright, I feel is a different story because of his history of injuries. Poor kid never got a chance. I think he would of been a perfect back up 3 but Miller is/should still be an upgrade. If anything, I'd rather have Wright than Jones but Jones has been impressing me with his D this year (Although I think Wright could of done the same).


----------



## sMaK

This gave me goosebumps


----------



## Smithian

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm all in for Q for Mags + House. Not likely to happen but what do you think are the odds that we could pull it off? I'm afraid that salaries might not match and we would have to give up more players.
> 
> Anywhoo, back on the Bease subject and you will agree with me because damn it I am always right. See my position on coach Spo for referrals.
> 
> Bease has proved that he does not belong in Miami.
> 
> Bease is talented, yes. However, he is not championship type player. He is a lamar Odom at best. a 3rd best player on a real championship team and would play at his best as the 4th best player. Not a cornerstone. Dude was here for 2 years and never ****ing learned. For crying out loud, he never learned to play D when that was all that he was asked to do and a player, especially that talented, that doesn't put in the work to learn the ****ing system after so many chances show one thing: that he doesn't have his head straight.
> 
> Bease is only doing well because he is putting stats on a losing team. EVEN TORONTO, CLIPPERS, NEW JERSEY, AND A YAOLESS HOUSTON HAVE MORE WINS THAN SOTA.
> 
> And they have a 2 20ppg players on the team, one of them is pulling 15 boards per game!!! Get out of here with your broken organization and coaching or weak talents. If Bease was legit, it would of shown in the win column. Not in individual stats. Even Bosh, who never had a player like Love to play with finished with records that I am willing to bet are higher than the wolves. Bosh is not even a #1 himself. He is a 2nd man on a good team at best. He is a Pau Gasol, not a Tim Duncan.
> 
> Bease? He's an Odom.
> 
> And GTFO with your, we are catering to Lebron and Bosh. Please, what was the first thing they had to do when they got here? Learn the ****ing defensive system. They weren't allowed to do squat before they had the system down and mind you that we were not a good team before that happened.
> 
> Wright, I feel is a different story because of his history of injuries. Poor kid never got a chance. I think he would of been a perfect back up 3 but Miller is/should still be an upgrade. If anything, I'd rather have Wright than Jones but Jones has been impressing me with his D this year (Although I think Wright could of done the same).


:clap2:


----------



## Adam

You both ride the short bus. Congrats on that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @SpearsYahooNBA Agent Andy Miller tells Y! Sports Chauncey Billups would prefer buyout if dealt.


Wow. He's been playing great of late too. I wonder if he'd just resign with Denver though since he's been saying he wants to work in the front office when he retires.


----------



## Ben

Open 3's for Billups in our offense would be amazing. Won't happen, but it's good to dream.


----------



## Wade County

Just came in to this thread to write about Chauncey, but looks like ive been beaten to it.

Surely he'd consider us if he was traded and bought out. That would be a perfect fit.

Oh, and I agree with Adam re: Beasley. Mike did improve defensively his second year here. I think some of you forget that he was like, 20 years old here. And it appears we were playing him out of position at PF rather than SF. Mike didnt even average 30 minutes per game in either season here - even when it was clear we needed offensive help next to Dwyane.

Mike could have flourished here. Could have. Some of that is on him, but our organisation certaintly could've done more to accomadate him on the court. We traded a #2 pick for 2 second round picks. I think Detroit probably got more when they traded Darko to Orlando than that....

Mike is still only, what, 22? and he's putting up 22 per game. Yeah the TWolves stink - this is his first year as a bonafide starter, earning starters minutes, and having star responsibilities. Look at that roster besides him and KLove - its woeful. 

I'll be surprised if Mike isnt putting up 25 and 7 next season.


----------



## Gx

With Boston's loss today, we can move into first place in the Eastern Conference with a win tomorrow. Would that be the first time this season?


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Just came in to this thread to write about Chauncey, but looks like ive been beaten to it.
> 
> Surely he'd consider us if he was traded and bought out. That would be a perfect fit.


Here is my only concern.

How long would he remain happy on a team where his role as a PG would be to bring it up, get us into an offensive set, and then trod to a corner to wait for a spot up opportunity?

I'm not sure if he'd be as happy as Maroyyo in that unglamorous lifestyle.

By the way, when is the last time Eddie House got off the bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gx said:


> With Boston's loss today, we can move into first place in the Eastern Conference with a win tomorrow. Would that be the first time this season?


Yeah, this would be the 1st time this season we'd be all alone in 1st if we win.


----------



## Jace

Just came in to talk Chaunce, see I'm super-beat. I'm gonna read some more before a complete response, but there's no way I see Billups being unhappy while winning. He's shown enough in his career.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Th short bus? 

Please. Do you really think Bease is a legit #1 player? Or even a legit #2? It isn't just about scoring people. Dude doesn't have his head straight. He is a skinny Zbo. He will not amount to anything. Zbo is a 20/10. Who the **** cares? He hasn't won anything. 

He didn't get any minutes because he couldn't defend. We tried to play him at the 4 and we tried to play him at the 3. Either position he was a liability.

What I like about this Heat organization/system is that nothing is taken for granted and nothing is given away. It isn't because Bease is a 2nd pick that he got to start. He had to prove himself, he had to earn it.

He didn't.

PS: The kids who rode the short bus were right about Spo and the team because the kids on the short bus understands the Heat culture and how it works down here. We don't look at stats in a vacuum.


----------



## Jace

Before the season even started, I was super, super high on Billups. The fact that him coming here is even a modicum of a possibility now has be ecstatic. He'd be perfect here, and I believe we'd expand the PG's role if he was here. He wouldn't just bring the ball up and run to the corner like Ario. Him handling would make LeBron and Wade much more dangerous, and they've been learning how to play off the ball more, and enjoying it. He'd also have opportunities likely with Wade/LeBron on the bench (a line-up we've been using more and more), with Bosh and shooters around him.



Dee-Zy said:


> I'm all in for Q for Mags + House. Not likely to happen but what do you think are the odds that we could pull it off? I'm afraid that salaries might not match and we would have to give up more players.


I came up with it while using the trade machine. It works.

Dee-zy...were you watching Beasley here? He made HUGE strides defensively, and in our system. Two years is not an eternity for a one-and-done like Bease, who never played D prior to his time here.

And I think you're misinterpreting what I said regarding LeBron/Bosh. Catering to them? No. Putting them in comfortable positions to score is what I said, and what's been done. We did not do that for Beasley. No one said he had to be a championship cornerstone. I think we all realized that ideally he'd be the 3rd-4th option here. Disappointing from a top-2 pick? Maybe, but you can't expect every top pick to be a championship-level franchise player. I think with the right first option, Bease can eventually become a championship-level 2nd banana.

Of course those teams have more wins than Minny, Bease is Minny's best player. That says it all. Dude, he's playing in the West on a bad, dysfunctional team. How the hell do you expect him, as a 3rd year player (especially one who hardly passes), to pull them up in the standings? Durant barely did that with a much better cast around him, and we can all agree Kevin is a much better player.

Not sure what you mean by that "broken organization" sentence.

Clearly we'll have to agree to disagree about Mike, and its a moot point now, but its quite obvious to myself and surely many others here that you're not really seeing/remembering things clearly. Goofball? Yes. Aloof? Yes. But to say that he never tried to play D or pick up our schemes is just plain wrong.


----------



## Jace

Oi...I'm done discussing Bease.


----------



## Gx

I don't think Miami was the right place for Beasley. I think he would have eventually grown into a legit #2 if he was able to avoid all the Miami distractions. But this move to Minny has definitely sped up the process and he seems to have matured more because of the move.

Anyway, we should all just be happy for him that he's grown up and is finding success in his new home. And definitely don't have any regrets about trading him after the free agents we scored this summer


----------



## Adam

True story: I've IP checked Deezy (mods can see IP) to see that he isn't behind the BallScientist character.


----------



## BlackNRed

Beasley sucks.


----------



## Dee-Zy

My last thing on Bease. I think you guys are going all gaga over him because of his stats. All I am saying is that it doesn't show the whole story. Bease is talented, yes but he is a loser. Let's agree that he is a talented loser. He is much closer to Zbo than Gasol.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Adam said:


> True story: I've IP checked Deezy (mods can see IP) to see that he isn't behind the BallScientist character.


You're crazy.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> True story: I've IP checked Deezy (mods can see IP) to see that he isn't behind the BallScientist character.


Ok, let's say you're right about Beasley being borderline awesome.

Why was the Timberwolves offer of two 2nd round picks the best available offer?

I cannot think of another situation when a 21 year old combo forward who averaged 15/7 with star potential went for so cheap.

I remember when Dee-Zy and I were ridiculed for thinking Joel Anthony was a legit player, for saying Spoelstra was a good head coach, and that Haslem was the player we wanted to keep on this team, not Beasley. Looks like we're doing ok right now on our views.


----------



## Adam

Michael Beasley helped us get a top 5 seed two years in a row on a team many experts believed would not make the playoffs. He has never been a loser, so the constant bashing of a former Heat player who helped us is not right, and I don't consider either of you actual Heat fans.



Smithian said:


> Ok, let's say you're right about Beasley being borderline awesome.
> 
> Why was the Timberwolves offer of two 2nd round picks the best available offer?
> 
> I cannot think of another situation when a 21 year old combo forward who averaged 15/7 with star potential went for so cheap.


Salary cap variables that I don't care to explain.



> I remember when Dee-Zy and I were ridiculed for thinking Joel Anthony was a legit player, for saying Spoelstra was a good head coach, and that Haslem was the player we wanted to keep on this team, not Beasley. Looks like we're doing ok right now on our views.


Nobody is saying that Spoelstra isn't a good head coach. People use the forum to discuss, i.e. criticize, the mistakes and what we would like to see for improvement. Spoelstra, by his own admission, has been improving from when he was a rookie head coach who made lots of errors.

You have been in your contrapuntal mode since day one trying to argue that he is god's gift to coaching, so no, I don't give you any credit for your viewpoints because they're wrong even by Spoelstra's own statements.

Earlier in the year people were complaining about Spo not implementing a transition game and not playing Chalmers. What has happened since?

If anything, Spo is evolving and becoming more of the coach that we want whereas you imply that his previous forms were fine.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> I don't consider either of you actual Heat fans.


Surely you kid. Between living and dying with each loss, scheduling road trips/vacations around seeing a Heat game past few years, sitting through a 15-67 season, etc, you're going to claim I'm not a Heat fan? Because I am happy we retained Haslem over him as well as using the extra cash on Mike Miller? Whatever you say. I can't change your opinion.

I've said plenty of positives about Beasley. I was one of his biggest supporters the off-season before last. And I was fully ready to rebuild around him if we lost Wade. I just don't think Spoelsta and the Heat organization screwed him over.


----------



## sMaK

Bease is ballin right now but much like Kevin Love he's got to get his team to the playoffs to garner any respect. Yeah, Bease made the playoffs twice with the Heat but we all know why the Heat got to the playoffs and it had nothing to do with Bease. He's mad young though, so he's got a lot of time. Calling him a loser is very premature.


----------



## BlackNRed

I tried to like Beasley but he's just an immature clown, or at least he was for the Heat. I haven't seen many Wolves games nor do I care to see how Beasley is doing.

Even DW and Spoelstra were displeased with his lackluster approach to the game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I may have not grown up with the Heat because I did not grow up with Basketball. I started to love bball about 9 years ago and I never had cable growing up so I was never was able to watch any NBA except for the playoffs and I would often only catch west coast games because I was never home when they played on the East coast.

I was only able to get into the NBA in 2004 and that is when I discovered the DWade and the Miami Heat and I have a been a fan ever since.

I have been there before the chip, after the chip, I was the one yelling on the roofs that we would make it back to the finals when we got swept in the first round, I was the one getting ridiculed because I still believed in a Heat team that ended up making me eat crow. I was there when we had to go through 15 wins. I was there when Bease got drafted, I was even saying that I would of rather have Bease than Rose in Miami and I am eating crow for it now. I have been a supporter of Joel since the beginning, been talking about how critical Haslem is to MIA when people make jokes about Mr Intangibles. I followed every single posts in the Miami off season 2010.

And I don't even live in Miami.

So I am not a Heat fan?

**** you.

Think whatever you want but I am a Heat fan and I would of been a fan even if DWade leave because I am a fan of the team, the organization, of the team culture, the defensive oriented system, the blue color but still exciting style of play.

Deal with it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't have the time to go make searches but if anybody were talking about supporting the fire Spo bandwagon, you can't say that you were on Spo's side. Of course he has gotten better. The difference is that we always believed in him. Whoever wanted him fired did not. GTFH with your discussion and criticizing. Bottom line is that very few of us believed in Spo. Whoever didn't need to man up.


----------



## Adam

Plenty of people believed in Spo from as far back as when you were still a Raptors fan.


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy said:


> My last thing on Bease. I think you guys are going all gaga over him because of his stats. All I am saying is that it doesn't show the whole story. Bease is talented, yes but he is a loser. Let's agree that he is a talented loser. He is much closer to Zbo than Gasol.


Its not all about his stats. Its his improved defensive tenacity, along with his more confident scoring ability. Perhaps you haven't seen him play in Minny...

And I think you're trying to make this too black and white. I've criticized Spo, rightfully so, but I also supported him in the Fire Spo thread, and have come to his defense many times. You can like a coach without blindly backing up everything he does. Just like I critique players I like (Wade, James, Bosh, etc.), I can criticize the coach whom I believe is the best available to do the job.


----------



## Wade County

What about some of the young guys who are struggling right now, any chance we can make a push for Anthony Randolph, Marreese Speights or Johnny Flynn?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speights still remains such an intriguing option. But again, dont think we have what Philly would want in return.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I wouldn't mind Flynn, but I doubt he can be had cheap. Same with Speights. Randolph seems like a complete bust and if the Heat didn't like Beasley there is no way anything AR does would fly with the coaching staff.


----------



## Jace

Flynn seems like a mal-fit here. AR wouldn't work with the staff. Speights intrigues, but is he a C?


----------



## Wade County

2 years ago Randolph looked like a budding star. I think his defensive potential could intrigue us, but his work ethic seems to be in question.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dexter put up 14pts on 5-11, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 turnovers, and 4 fouls in 29 minutes, in his 2nd game back in the D-league.


----------



## Jace

Pittman with 14/12 today. Back to work.


----------



## Wade County

Yes Big Pitt, that's what I want.

Wish he could get some big league time


----------



## Jace

I'm just looking to next season for him now. I'm hoping our main C rotation is something like Dalembert/Pitt, with Joel mostly playing backup PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bucher is still a a hater...


> Patrick (Dallas)
> 
> 
> How real are the Heat as far as the playoffs go? I am sold on them as a regular season team but I am not sure they are constructed to be great come playoffs. They are still lacking an inside presence and defensively they will have to consistently stop the East's elite teams(Boston, Orlando, Chicago) your thoughts...
> Ric Bucher
> (1:13 PM)
> 
> 
> I'm with you. A friend who has a couple of championship rings said to me the other day that the Heat are setting themselves up for failure, playing a style that will rack up regular-season wins but doesn't really prepare them for the postseason. I know that's a hard thing for Miami fans to hear (and some to grasp) and I don't have the time here to go into all the particulars as to why that's true. Maybe, if a few other teams fall apart due to injury, the Heat will be the first to win a championship playing a style no one has won a championship with before. But I wouldn't bet on it.





> Robert (DC)
> 
> 
> I understand your point about the Heat and how they are similar to the suns, but there is a huge difference between those two teams, the Heat play much better defense. If you watch those Boston games, the hear play atrociously on offense and yet only lose by a little, Agree of Disagree?
> Ric Bucher
> (2:00 PM)
> 
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a Heat forum, but yes, they play better D than the Suns. The Suns, in their heyday, also had a more potent and versatile offense than the Heat have now.


He is just a dumbass. You win with D in the playoffs and the Heat are one of the better defensive teams. Heat get fast break scores off of their D, not out of the rim after makes like the Suns and other running teams of the past have.


----------



## Wade County

Bucher is a tool. 

'Cause we're heaps like the Suns. Yeah. WTF? We play NOTHING like the Suns.


----------



## Smithian

**** you Bucher. You idiot.

The Suns played small ball. They barely had a set offense(which hurt in the slower paced postseason). The Heat play traditional lineups, have tons of size on the bench, and can go long stretches playing halfcourt ball with plenty of set plays. And unlike the Suns we can play anyone in the league straight up defensively.


----------



## sknydave

lol @ comparing the Heat to the Suns


----------



## Dee-Zy

We are not the suns but our half court offense is blah for now. We will need to step it up.

Our D is great though and that is why I think we will do well in the playoffs.


----------



## Smithian

So, Bucher, let's say you're right and our offense will fail in the playoffs.

What is our last resort, nuclear option?

Pick and roll. Dwyane Wade/LeBron James. Every. Damn. Possession.

It worked last time. It can work this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron wins eastern conference player of the week.

Lebron and Wade are taking turns winning this every other week.



> IraHeatBeat Former Heat prospect Patrick Beverley says he decided to sign in Russia after consulting with LeBron James and Josh Childress.


----------



## Wade County

If Rio isn't retained in the offseason, maybe we'll look to bring PBev back.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> If Rio isn't retained in the offseason, maybe we'll look to bring PBev back.


:headbang:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Celtics lose at home to the Rockets. Heat now all alone in 1st place in the East.


----------



## Wade County

:yep:

Now we gotta stretch that lead - KG will be back for their next game most likely.


----------



## futuristxen

Our half court offense looks unstoppable at times. Our defense looks legendary when we need it to. I don't know why we wouldn't be a great playoff team. In the playoffs you can make adjustments for specific matchups, so over the course of a 7 game series I just can't see other teams being able to score--nor can I see them stopping Lebron and Wade. Those games will be played in the 80s/90s, and Wade and Lebron can win those games basically by themselves.

When we get Lebron and Wade moving in the half court, it puts the defense in impossible situations that are more unstoppable than any team in the league...sadly besides Boston. Boston for my money is our biggest threat to a title. Not worried about the Lakers. More worried about getting to the Lakers, because that Boston team is a playoff tested big four. Ray Allen specifically scares me.


----------



## Wade County

Yup - until we show we can consistently handle the Celtics, which we haven't been able to do for years now, I'll continue to sit a little uneasy. But right now im just enjoying this ride - it's been a long time in the waiting. 15 win season. Mediocrity. Rebuild. Now this - life is sweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami has lost one game in the last 43 days. That is crazy.


----------



## Wade County

Its awesome 

Big Pitt had 16 points, 11 rebounds and 2 blocks in 30 minutes on 50% shooting in a loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That D-League team he's on is horrible :laugh:

Nice stats for the big fella. He had 9 offensive rebounds, but had his shot blocked 5 times. Weird numbers.

He played against 1st rd pick Cole Aldrich. Aldrich had 12/4/4.


----------



## Dee-Zy

9 offensive rebounds and he finished with 11 total rebounds!?

weird...


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Miami has lost one game in the last 43 days. That is crazy.


I watch every game under the full expectation we'll win. I used to always think we could win, but never "expected" to win each game.


----------



## Jace

I had a dream we won a second championship. Come on guys, prove my unconscious right!

Bucher is laughably bad, and bitter. Funny that he even had to take a shot at Heat fans, as if we've never had good playoff teams that play D and half court bball. Such a moronic tool.


----------



## Jace

I watched some of that DLeague game at work. Pitt looked great. He's really confident and dominant in the post. He'll be able to get us baskets in pinches when opposing teams are zeroing in our stars.


----------



## Wade County

Seems to be progressing well. How's his body look now? (no ****)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Miller's time*


> Having held Miller out for four of the past seven games, Spoelstra said he plans a more assertive approach to work Miller back from his preseason thumb injury.
> 
> "I'm going to try to be a little bit more aggressive in my opportunities to put him in. But I still have a different timetable than everybody else," he said.
> 
> Spoelstra said he recalled similar skepticism when he brought point guard Mario Chalmers along slowly from an offseason ankle injury.
> 
> "Everybody was so anxious about getting 'Rio back. There was a process and now we've all forgotten that there actually was a process and it took him some time to get in the rotation," Spoelstra said. "Once Mike gets in to the mix, it'll probably happen quicker. Again, he's in my thoughts every game. I'll probably be a little more aggressive looking for opportunities to put him now."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is from a couple of days ago but I just now read it


*James sad to see Pittman go*​


> Heat forward LeBron James might be playing with a heavy heart tonight when Miami visits the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> One of the players he's adopted on the Heat, rookie center Dexter Pittman, has been reassigned to the D-League. He left Friday morning.
> 
> "LeBron is like my big brother," Pittman said. "He said I can't go anywhere without him. He's kind of heartbroken, he told me, because I'm leaving."
> 
> James, with a smile, confirmed Pittman's story.
> 
> "I am (heartbroken)," James said after Thursday's practice in Miami. "That's my rook, right there. I keep a good tab on him while he's gone, I want him to play well. I see a lot of potential in him."
> 
> It's fairly well-known that James has befriended third-year guard Mario Chalmers. But it turns out James and Chalmers have befriended Pittman, the talented but inexperienced 22-year-old from Texas.
> 
> "It goes back with me and Pitt ever since the KU-Texas days," said Chalmers, who attended Kansas and competed against Pittman in the Big 12. "I've known Pitt for a while."
> 
> So Chalmers and James have taken it upon themselves to guide Pittman around the NBA, get him wise to the ways of the league. Well, sort of.
> 
> "We're always together, hanging out," the 6-11, 300-pound Pittman said. "And they always seem to pick on me because I'm the rookie. But when it gets too far, I use my physical size on them."
> 
> Pittman begins another tour Friday with the Sioux Falls Skyforce, the Heat's affiliate in the NBA Development League (D-League). He'll likely be there until the Heat return from their five-game, 10-day road trip.
> 
> When Pittman played eight games in the D-League earlier this season (Nov. 26 to Dec. 20), he approached dominance, averaging 16.6 points, nine rebounds and 1.63 blocks per game while shooting 60.2 percent from the field.
> 
> But on the veteran Heat, there's no time or need for Pittman, who was the 32nd pick of the draft (second pick of the second round). So he'll hone his basketball skills in the D-League and continue to use his size to his advantage in the NBA. James confirmed that account of Pittman's, about using his size as an equalizer.
> 
> "Absolutely," James said. "He's the biggest guy on the team, so you've got to know when to fold your hand at times."


I think it was Ira who pointed this out, but its kind of funny how Mario and Lebron are close off the court, yet on it, Lebron regularly gets on him hard when he messes up.


----------



## Jace

OT: I don't remember who it was (Adam, I think) that mentioned drafting Jimmer Fredette last year (he wound up staying in school anyway), but he dropped 47 pts tonight. He'd be nice off our bench.



Wade County said:


> Seems to be progressing well. How's his body look now? (no ****)


The flatscreens we have at work are kind of small so I didn't get a close up look. He seemed about he same as when I last saw him. He seems to still have some midsection mush.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is embracing his new found villain role


> KingJames Crazy. Karma is a b****.. Gets you every time. Its not good to wish bad on anybody. God sees everything!





> Location: Wherever Haters Are


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> OT: I don't remember who it was (Adam, I think) that mentioned drafting Jimmer Fredette last year (he wound up staying in school anyway), but he dropped 47 pts tonight. He'd be nice off our bench.
> 
> 
> 
> The flatscreens we have at work are kind of small so I didn't get a close up look. He seemed about he same as when I last saw him. He seems to still have some midsection mush.


Yeah, it was me. Awesome that he's doing well. I haven't watched any college hoops this year because I've been watching so much NBA.

Funny how NBAdraft.net has him as a first rounder. Last year people were talking about him going undrafted and I was saying that the dude was a deceptively good athlete and highly skilled. He's a perfect fit for our system and I'd love to see him here.


----------



## Jace

Mario is everyone's whipping boy. He's the youngest in the rotation and notorious for mental gaffes. I think their close relationship allows LeBron to reprimand him more sternly, so its really not that odd at all.

LeBron seems to love taking young players under his wing and adopting them as his little development projects (see: Boobie, Hickson, Rio, Pittman), though some of them are within a year or two of his age. It's great that he sees something in Pitt, in a lot of ways. Wouldn't Z be the biggest on the team though? I realize Pitt has girth, but 4 inches is pretty significant.


----------



## Smithian

Holy. ****. Cleveland.

Lakers 112-57 Cavaliers

That ain't right, LA.


----------



## Jace

I didn't think that LeBron tweet was about CLE. I guess I'm wrong? Maybe his relationship with those guys is not as good as he has tried to indicate.


----------



## Jace

The Carmelo-LeBron thing is really interesting. LeBron left Cleveland in a relatively civilized manner. Melo is doing it in a slow, drawn out process where he is apparently demanding to be traded to only one team that can't even offer his current team proper assets, using his contract situation to hold his team hostage. He's ****ting on his fans'/franchise's faces, and they're applauding him every night, hoping they can change his mind. It's pathetic. And LeBron is the Evil Emperor.


----------



## Gx

I think its pretty clear that tweet was directed @ Dan Gilbert(Cavs owner)


----------



## Jace

Gx said:


> I think its pretty clear that tweet was directed @ Dan Gilbert(Cavs owner)


Yeah, after thinking about it I realized it had to be. At the time I assumed there was another tweet that LeBron was responding to, and he forgot to put the person's address in front.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Jace

Took them awhile to come up with one.


----------



## Jace

Mike Greenburg is saying on M&M that the Cavs were supposed to be in the same hotel as the Heat, and changed their plans when they found out.


----------



## BlackNRed

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/featur...eat-finding-stride/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1



> Heat thank November swoon for helping them find way to bloom
> 
> 
> Posted Jan 13 2011 11:58AM
> 
> "Actually, I really don't care. I really don't. So much has been made of it, I just ... my focus is in here."
> -- Ray Allen, guard, Boston Celtics
> 
> "I don't think about what they do. Honestly. It's not my concern in the least. I mean, everybody else is so concerned with what they're doing. I really don't care. They're playing very well. Good for them."
> -- Tim Duncan, forward, San Antonio Spurs
> 
> "The Heat is what we thought it was. If you want to crown them, then crown their ..."
> -- Dennis Green, former coach, NFL Arizona Cardinals
> 
> Oops, check that. The third quote about the Miami Heat came from Doc Rivers, coach of the Boston Celtics, and it wasn't nearly as entertaining or half as emotional as Green's postgame rant from a few years about the Chicago Bears. "I could care less, honestly. I am always concerned about our team," Rivers said when asked the other day about the team locked elbow-to-elbow with his atop the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Wade County

Pittman had 11, 3 rebounds and 3 blocks in 28 minutes tonight. Not a great showing.


----------



## Jace

Just as much as they don't care about the Heat's progress, I don't care what they think or don't think about it.

Damnit Pitt. I'm getting the sense he's bored. He came back to the D and had a couple great showings right away again. He's ready for a new challenge, and our 3-headed C is providing nothing. Dampier needs to be given a full slice in the rotation, Joel needs to be seriously tried at PF, and Z needs to be a reserve, playing almost exclusively in the LeBron line-ups. Pitt, however, should be given sporadic opportunities, brought back and activated against teams with big front courts (deactivate Howard, who I'm becoming more and more convinced will be waived, for such situations). If we passed on Whiteside and his perfect-fitting (athletic shot-blocker with a jump shot), glorious potential because he was a project, why treat our alternative as such a project also? It makes no sense.

Anyone think if LeBron stays with us past this contract, we could let Bosh walk and move James to PF? He's got more than enough size and would give opposing PFs fits on D. As his athleticism declines, this may be his ideal position. That would give us room to put a shooting scorer like J.R. Smith next to Dwyane on the perimeter, along with a competent PG. Maybe Bosh could be S&T'd for a C that wants out of a bad situation (Cousins?). I know its far down the line, but I like pondering the future. It would be a really interesting looking team.


----------



## Dee-Zy

We don't want Lebron getting tired from defending opposing 4s.


----------



## Jace

Most 4's don't bang these days. He'd get more tired chasing wings around I would think.


----------



## Jace

LOL. Carmelo is soooo damn stupid. In his ESPN interview he's saying he "wouldn't do it that way" when asked what he learned from what happened with LeBron, as if LeBron changed teams in the wrong way and he (Melo) is going about it the correct way. Are you serious? LeBron left as a free agent, and the only real reason for the backlash was the Decision special and how it looked for Cleveland fans. Dude is tearing apart two teams right now, only to go to a worse team, in the middle of a season. There's no way you can spin that as a better move PR-wise.


----------



## Jace

....and when is he gonna lose his baby fat? Dude's always looked like a chubby toddler :rotf:


----------



## Jace

Found this awesome article on LeBron, Karma, Dan Gilbert, etc. Found it randomly, but I enjoyed it.

*Bad Karma?*



> I’ve been following the LeBron James / Cleveland Cavaliers saga from the beginning – and loving pretty much every minute of it. I’ve never wavered for a second that James is not only the best player in the NBA, but by a multiple factor. As far as I’m concerned it has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt this season – even more than those in the past. I’ll explain why that is, but the more fascinating item at hand is Karma.
> 
> You may not know a few things, so let me bring you up to date.
> 
> The Miami Heat began the season 9-8 and critics were out in force slapping each other on the back. If they were by themselves, they would slap themselves… so ecstatic were they that the Big Three in South Beach were failing so miserably.
> 
> At the same time, the Cleveland Cavaliers, LeBron’s old team, were a respectable 7-9. Sure, it wasn’t 13-3 or 11-5 as they had been the two previous seasons through 16 games with LeBron, but it was respectable enough that a person could consider the LJ loss to be something less than catastrophic.
> 
> As you probably do know, Cleveland led the NBA in games won in 2008/09 (66 wins) and 2009/10 (61 wins). Nobody was going to fantasize that the 2010/11 Cleveland team would be approaching anything in the same hemisphere as 60 wins, but at 7-9, 36 wins would be considered a reasonable number to rebuild upon.
> 
> At the same time, people who predicted Miami would win 69 games (people like me) were looking pretty foolish when LJ’s Heat had only won 9 of 17. At that rate, they would finish with 43 wins. So, the Heat with 43 and the Cavaliers with 36. Not exactly what James/Wade/Bosh or Stern had in mind!
> 
> At this point, Cleveland Cavaliers’ owner Dan Gilbert was feeling a little less insanely stupid for his declaration that the Cavs would win a title before James ever did.
> 
> And then… it happened.
> 
> I love symmetry in sports. I love it in everything else too, but since this is a sports blog, there are times that it is just too delicious to ignore. This is one of those situations.
> 
> Miami came to Cleveland. The Cavs had a chance to put the nail in LJ’s coffin. The place was raucous and vile. It was arguably the worst environment any professional athlete has ever had to play in. Final score, Miami 118, Cleveland 90. James had 38 points, five rebounds, eight assists, zero turnovers and he shot 60% from the floor. His EFF was 40. That’s Karma!
> 
> COOL FACTOID: From the time Cleveland was 7-9, they went 1-21. From the time Miami was 9-8, they went 21-1.
> 
> When Cleveland lost their 21st game out of 22, it was against the Lakers. And, it wasn’t just a loss. It was a 55-point massacre (112-57). For those of us James’ supporters, seeing Cleveland lose 21 out of 22 games and getting beat by 55 points was an ice cream sundae. Fantasizing about Gilbert’s angst was the cherry on top.
> 
> At this moment in time, no doubt James’ reputation had taken a major step toward being repaired. Everybody loves a winner and now that the Heat was the best team in the NBA, his fans were being re-converted by the day.
> 
> LeBron James probably should have kept his mouth shut, but he was in LA already preparing to play the Clippers the next night. He tweeted “Karma is a bitch.. gets you every time. Its not good to wish bad on anybody. God sees everything.”
> 
> Of course, he was referring to everyone who hated on him from Cleveland – but it’s reasonable to think he was primarily referring to Gilbert. And, he was right. Since the beginning of the season when the Heat were trying to get acquainted with each other and when the Cavs were trying to prove they could play NBA ball without LJ, Miami was 21-1 and Cleveland was 1-21. That’s Karma!
> 
> When LJ realized his tweet (which by the way is the dumbest form of communication on earth IMO) was being interpreted by some as an attack on his former teammates and their inability to compete in the league, he replied…
> 
> “It was just how I was feeling at the time. It wasn’t even a comment from me, it was someone who sent it to me and I sent it out. It wasn’t no hit at that franchise, no hit at that team, especially those players at all. I’ve moved on… I don’t think it was no intent at all. Everyone looks into everything that I say. Everybody looked too far into it.”
> 
> Huh? Ok, that’s the biggest pile of nonsense this side of Dan “I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER 'KING' WINS ONE” Gilbert. If you believe James’ comments, I have a 10-ounce bottle of Good Karma I’d like to sell to you real cheap… like $500.
> 
> Of course, nonsense or not, it is at most 1% as bad as Giblet’s personal attack.
> 
> Although some criticism of him is perhaps justified, I would have said the same thing LeBron said, but the difference is I would not have tried to pretend I didn’t mean what I obviously did mean. Considering what Gibbles and the City of Cleveland put him through, that tweet was nothing!
> 
> But, as they say… everything that comes around, goes around… and Karma wasn’t done with this dysfunctional yarn.
> 
> After trying to deflect criticism from his tweet, LeBron’s Heat took on the relatively poor LA Clippers that night. It was a close game, but when a team has won 13 consecutive road games, you figure Miami would pull it out. Late in the game, LeBron twisted his ankle. Although literally hopping on one foot out of bounds, he came back in and shot a three… swish – ninth and tenth straight points for the Heat to cut the deficit to two.
> 
> But, that injury slowed the King, and Miami finally lost a game. They also lost a chance to catch the 1971 Lakers for 16 consecutive road wins. That’s Karma!
> 
> So, James missed the next game as well against Portland and Miami got stomped by 28 points.
> 
> Who knows for sure when this Karma thing will play out? If Cleveland had suddenly taken up arms after the LJ tweet and come out swinging in their next game, perhaps Karma would be alive and well. Besides, you figure anytime a real professional team gets beat by 55 points, they will bounce back – Karma or no.
> 
> But, “no” is the word. The Cadavers lost their 18th consecutive road game, 12th overall – this time at Utah 121-99.
> 
> So, even if LeBron James and his Heat have to pay a little more for his tweeting sins, the Cads and Gibbets will pay for a long, long time. They have now lost 22 out of 23. Their only win was in OT.
> 
> Anyone who didn’t think there was a case to be made for LJ being the best player on the planet either has a screw loose or they simply choose to ignore the facts.
> 
> This is largely the same team that led the NBA the last two years in victories. What changed? No LeBron. The Cadavers are now the worst team in the league – a full two games below even lowly of lowlies, Sacramento.
> 
> How anyone could require that James stay with this bunch of misfits despite winning over 60 games two consecutive seasons… in order to try to win an NBA title is incomprehensible. James knew what he was playing with and he knew (even as the best player in the world) he didn’t have a chance. Bully for him. He wanted to win and he wanted to get away from that maniac in Cleveland, so he took less money, loaded up his truck and he moved to South Beach.
> 
> He just needs to remember not to gloat even after he wins NBA title after NBA title. As long as he stays away from the “Cleveland” subject, he’ll be fine… and so will the NBA.
> 
> As for Cleveland, I feel sorry for the fans. Who wouldn’t? But, I only feel sorry for those fans who viewed James’ departure objectively. The rest of them are getting the Karma they deserve. And, as for Giggles, what a joke!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Good read.

I still think Kobe is the best player in the world though.


----------



## Ben

Only just seen this since I don't go on the Heat site much. Imagine if Mario made the all-star team. :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wow, I'm surprised they put Chalmers.


----------



## BlackNRed

I'm surprised they put Bosh :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Whoa, I just glanced at it, and LeBron's left shoulder morphing into Bosh's right arm freaked me out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

hahahahahaha Werd ^


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dexter Pittman interview






Sucks to hear that his D-league team fired that coach. He seemed to really like him. But they have a horrible record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gabrielle Union giving a speech at D-Wade's birthday party


----------



## myst

D-Wade is a lucky man


----------



## Ben

> Wade: 74%
> LeBron: 77%
> Bosh: 81%
> Arroyo: 80%
> Haslem: 80%
> Miller: 50%
> Chalmers: 93%
> Magloire: 50%
> Anthony: 64%
> Ilgauskas: 75%
> Jones: 86%
> Howard: 90%
> House: 94%
> Dampier: 46%


Aside from our centers, Wade and LeBron have the lowest percentage of free-throw shooting on the entire team, aside from Miller and Magloire who had shot about 12 between them. Anyone worried? I found it pretty interesting.


----------



## Ben

Interesting (well, I think so) fact: James Jones has been assisted on 100% of his baskets this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shows just how one dimensional he is.


----------



## Wade County

Wow, 100%? That's insane. Well, would be insane, if it wasn't James Jones....


----------



## Jace

Yeah, that's nuts. I wouldn't be surprised if he goes the whole season. Wonder if that would be a record.

Speaking of James, he's got a new friend named Noah:

*
Noah helping Heat find their arc in practice*












> As Heat forward Juwan Howard fired jumpers from near the top of the key a computerized voice in the background gave numbers.
> 
> "Forty-one," the voice would say.
> 
> Another shot. "42."
> 
> Another shot. "41."
> 
> Another shot. "43."
> 
> The voice belongs to Noah (www.noahbasketball.com). It's a computerized shooting system whose purpose is to help a player find the optimal degree of arc on his shot.
> 
> This updated, wall-mounted version of Noah was installed at the Heat's practice court a few days ago. It's contained in a black box and it's complete with a camera and a speaker.
> 
> So now a player can shoot the ball, see the result, and then hear Noah say the arc. And after the shooting session the player can walk over to the computer screen and actually see each shot's trajectory.
> 
> "We're the first NBA team to have a wall mount where it's on 24-7, and the player can come in and automatically get feedback on the arc as well as the distance of the shot," said Heat assistant coach Keith Askins, the team's Noah guru.
> 
> In general, the optimal medium height arc is 45 degrees for an all-net shot. But the ideal arc for a specific player could range from 42 to 45 degrees, according to Askins.
> 
> "I've got data where (Hall of Famer) Chris Mullin hit 25 of 25 pro threes between 43 and 44 degrees arc," Askins said.
> 
> Noah gives objective feedback with no personal prejudice or agenda. After all, you can claim a coach doesn't like you or doesn't know what he's talking about, but you can't dispute science.
> 
> "It was brought in really to give them another voice besides a coach's voice on shooting," Askins said.
> 
> The Heat first acquired a floor-model Noah shooting system in 2004 to help 18-year-old swingman Dorell Wright correct that slingshot of a jumper he brought from high school.
> 
> "Now everyone sees what Dorell was doing," Askins said of Wright, who is averaging 16.6 points per game (while shooting a lukewarm .428 from the field) for Golden State. Over time Wright developed fundamentally sound NBA form for his shot, and he had a better idea of how it should look and feel.
> 
> "Noah was part of it," Askins said of Wright's development, "but it was more important he was willing to work. It took a lot of time to get it where it is today. We've got a couple of guys interested in it and we'll keep it in. Anytime you can get guys to work on their ‘J' it's a good thing."
> 
> The wall-mounted Noah shooting system installed at the Heat's practice gym at AmericanAirlines Arena is a lot more convenient than the previous edition, an efficient-yet-bulky floor model. Askins loves it. So does forward James Jones.
> 
> "It's great for muscle memory," Jones said.
> 
> In addition to Howard and Jones, swingman Mike Miller took a look at the technology after Thursday's practice.
> 
> Forward LeBron James said he hasn't used Noah enough to form an opinion.
> 
> "It's tough because me and D-Wade, we shoot, but at the same time we're not shooters, we're shot-makers," he said. "It's totally different trying to tell us to change our arc. We just make shots. We don't actually elevate our shot too far up in the air.
> 
> "But I think it's great, though. It's great."
> 
> Askins, however, thinks even James and Wade might benefit from Noah.
> 
> "It'll benefit them also because you notice Dwyane has a flat free throw, so therefore if they open their minds to where they're willing to work on it, it'll help them all," Askins said.
> 
> "Shot-makers have got to shoot the ball. And there's a certain way the ball should be going in the basket."


Sounds like an awesome device. Wish I had it. Sucks that LeBron is poopooing it off, considering he and Dwyane need it more than anyone on the team. They may shoot in many different ways, but it wouldn't hurt to try to make their shot more consistent, a la Brandon Roy, Kevin Durant, and Carmelo Anthony -type scorers, who's shot fundamentals are very consistent. Dwyane and LeBron's games are set up by their jumper in the end, anyway, and they're both very inconsistent there. One thing I've noticed about 'Bron is that there's a stark difference between his J's arc when he's hitting compared to when he's cold, aside from the occasional odd low or high arcing shot in the lane or whatever. When his arc is all over the place, he's missing. Dwyane is similar, but can more easily turn a bad shooting night around, and has an inconsistent arc even when he's hot. I actually think he misses more with pretty arcs, and hits more low arcing shot, which I believe to be a result of his guiding shooting style stemming from his inconsistent lift off the ground. Still I think it would help him.

Took a minute to make the Noah's Arc conection.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

^ sounds like LeBron just doesn't want to be told what to do by a computer LOL

if LeBron and Wade don't want to use it to perfect their shooting, that ok with me. i'm confident they can make their shots when needed, and they've proved that over their career. what i would hope the coaching staff pushes for is that they try using Noah to perfect their free-throws. can you imagine if they played like they do now, but nearly perfected their FT shooting? LeBron and Wade go to the line A LOT, and frankly they miss more free-throws than star players should. those are FREE points they're just not taking. and in a season where we're on the losing end of some close games, that could very well be the difference to get that W.


----------



## Dee-Zy

100% agree for the FTs.

Although now that Wade and Bron play together, they would be a lot more of a threat if they could hit 3s on a more consistent basis like Kobe or Durant.

I find one of our weakness is that when we have the big 3 on the floor, we are not a legitimate 3 point threat so teams can pack the lane more. Even if we have Wade and Bron, it just doesn't work that way, they still both could use more space.


----------



## sMaK

I think I read Mark Price invented that machine, or at least had something to do with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice game for Big Pitt last night. 20pts on 6-12, 12 rebounds, 5 blocks in 32 minutes.


----------



## Ben

I really do hope that kid has good workrate cos by the looks of things he could be a gem for us.


----------



## Ben

> *Mike Miller still struggling with thumb*
> 
> MIAMI -- It is clear that Heat guard Mike Miller hasn't been himself this season, mostly because of a freak accident in training camp that broke his right thumb and caused him to miss more than two months after surgery.
> 
> In the month since he's been back he's struggled to get minutes in coach Erik Spoelstra's rotation and to get any sort of rhythm when he does get in. Often he's looked hesitant to shoot or create his own shot off the dribble, two of the main reasons Miami signed him to a five-year contract last summer.
> 
> Saturday, Miller revealed that he might not feel like himself for the rest of the season and doctors have told him it may take a full year for the thumb to completely heal.
> 
> "It is going to be sore the whole year, they told me with the ligaments and stuff in there I've got a year to recover," Miller said. "It is getting better but it isn't where I want it to be."
> 
> After shooting 48 percent on 3-pointers last season, Miller is hitting at just 17 percent with the Heat. Some of the issue has been the brace on his right thumb, which was large and made of hard plastic that limited the feel he had for the ball and made it hard to catch-and-shoot.
> 
> Last week, for a game in Chicago, Miller got rid of the plastic brace for a lighter one and hopes it will help. But in the first game with the new wrap he landed on the thumb chasing a loose ball and jammed it.
> 
> "It's a process and I've got to be patient with it," Miller said. "The bone is good so I don't worry about anything there. It could be [a year] until it feels like it's supposed to but I'm not going to use it as an excuse. I'm healthy enough to play."
> 
> Spoelstra has staggered Miller's return and has sometimes found it difficult to get him minutes. The coach has repeatedly said that he isn't going on anyone's timetable except his own to get Miller to his regular minutes.
> 
> Miller has accepted the situation and continues to remain patient with this recovery and his role.
> 
> "Right now I'm not getting minutes I'm accustomed to but hopefully they'll come and I'll take advantage of it," Miller said. "I've never really, in my whole career, had a time when I haven't played so I've had to get used to that. But I haven't been on a team that is this talented and I have been injured like this."


Link

Keep 'struggling' like you did last night Mike, and I don't think many of us will mind too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its funny how that articles comes out, then a few hours later he's hitting nearly every shot he takes


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pitt had 17pts on 8-12, 9 rebounds, 4 blocks and picked up 5 fouls in 26 minutes of play. Pretty good stats for only playing 26 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> “The bottom line is, why would he want to play in Minnesota?” a senior member of Rubio’s camp said this month. “He’ll continue to say all the diplomatic things, and Minnesota needs to keep his value up for trade purposes, but the family’s preference is to be on the East Coast, specifically New York, Miami or Boston. He wouldn’t be troubled if he has to stay another year.”


Link

He cant shoot at all, but a fastbreak with Rubio, Wade and Lebron would be crazy. Wont happen though..


----------



## Wade County

Big Pitt is really impressing down there. He is a massive unit.

CBS Sports are reporting that Nene is likely to use his ETO this offseason to make him a FA, with Miami among 3 teams on his list. Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Smithian

I prefer defensive PGs. If we're going the European route, there is a good, young defensive guard on Spartak St. Petersberg who should get a second chance with the heat.


----------



## Ben

Smithian said:


> there is a good, young defensive guard on Spartak St. Petersberg who should get a second chance with the heat.


----------



## Wade County

Oh Smush, we hardly knew ye.

You could tell that was one Riles went "Oops, my bad" about a second after the ink dried :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still have horrors every time I see that dreaded "XX". Those were a tough couple of seasons.



Smithian said:


> I prefer defensive PGs. If we're going the European route, there is a good, young defensive guard on Spartak St. Petersberg who should get a second chance with the heat.


Isnt Rubio known for his defense? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

^ That's what I thought. And his passing.

We don't have the means to acquire him anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Big Pitt is really impressing down there. He is a massive unit.
> 
> CBS Sports are reporting that Nene is likely to use his ETO this offseason to make him a FA, with Miami among 3 teams on his list. Now that would be awesome.


That would be amazing, but he'd get much more than we could offer if be opted out.

No surprise though that he'd want to play down here. 1st of all, who wouldnt? And 2nd of all, its as close as you can get to his native Brazil.


----------



## Wade County

He'd be a great fit...sure he could get more coin elsewhere, but surely he knows we'd be limited to MLE anyway. If we're on the list it means he's willing to accept less to play for a contender.

We'll see. Would be awesome though.


----------



## Ben

Nene for the MLE with Greg Oden backing him up since he's gonna sign for the minimum. :yep:


----------



## Smithian

FX™ said:


>


More like


----------



## Dee-Zy

Rubio is not coming here. He is still young, why would he want to ride 3 superstars' when he can make a name for himself?

How is Nene's injury history? I remember that he used to get injured all the time but I don't know if he has gotten better.


----------



## futuristxen

Dee-Zy said:


> Rubio is not coming here. He is still young, why would he want to ride 3 superstars' when he can make a name for himself?


The culture there is diffrent than here. European athletes tend to want to define their superstardom with championships and winning. See also Pau Gasol/Manu Ginobilli/Dirk--all who play within the team concept, and would gladly play with another superstar.

The only way Rubio is going to get as much attention as Pau Gasol is if he leads Spain to championships, and wins NBA titles like Pau.

I don't know if you watch much football, but what you're saying is like saying Messi would rather play for Sunderland than Barcelona. Great players want to play on great teams for the most part.

They don't have an AAU culture over there.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I see.

It makes sense but I somehow don't see it for a 19-20 years old... how old is he now?

Also, I think there is a difference with teaming up with say STAT rather than Wade/Bron/Bosh (one superstar vs being completely exclipsed by a team with already 3 "superstars", the quotation marks are for Bosh).


----------



## Ben

If Rubio wanted to make a name for himself, wouldn't he just go to the Timberwolves and put up some crazy stats? I totally agree with futur and think he wouldn't mind just coming here and winning championships and making a name that way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Like Nene, no surprise Rubio would want to play down here. He would be a big hit with the big Hispanic population and could easily get around with the limited English he speaks. Also, hadnt it come out even before the Heat got Bron and Bosh that he would like to play down here? I seem to remember that.


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy, not sure why you're arguing this. Miami's been on Rubio's shortlist since his draft time. The fact that we remain there according to his handlers means he's OK with playing with the Big 3, no? Plus, PGs want to play with great players to up their assist totals. Surely in his mind with him on the floor, Dwyane and LeBron are using their new-found off-the-ball skills more often.

Word is Ricky hasn't improved since draft time, though, and has really hit a wall after a meteoric rise from a very young age. It'll be interesting to see if he can take his game to the next level in the NBA or if he flames out as a slightly better Juan Carlos Navarro with better passing and worse shooting.

Nene, however, I'd be pumped about. I've never really thought about him on the Heat for some reason, probably because I had thought he e was undersized prior to this season. He did seem to be oft-injured even prior to the cancer episode, though, but he's been healthy lately, so we'll see.


----------



## futuristxen

The thing about Rubio is that like people have been saying, he hasn't improved much--and right now there's no certainty that he's better than Chalmers. So I can't imagine he has much trade value right now. I would think we could get him for Dexter Pittman pretty much straight up.

Thing is, I'm not sure I do that deal. Ha.


----------



## sMaK

Why would anyone want to play in Minnesota over Miami? Think about it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I didn't know that we were still on Rubio's list. I thought it was just forums speculations.

We need shooters though.

With Bosh, Wade and Bron on the floor, unless they develop a 3 point shot, I think Rubio becomes redundant. We will have 3 penetrating players.


----------



## Jace

I agree to an extent. Hard to believe he's worse than Chalmers, at least with a couple months of NBA work under his belt.

I'd rather have Pitt for now until I see what either can do in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

J-Will pulled a Rafer on the Magic and they've now waived him. Posting it because some wanted him here.



> ByTimReynolds To all asking: Yes, JWill loved Miami. Yes, Miller is his best friend. I don't know if that's enough.


----------



## Smithian

No thankyou.


----------



## futuristxen

He has nothing left in the tank as far as I can see. He's worse than Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade, LeBron James featured in guest spots on "The Cleveland Show" airing Feb. 3 on Fox. "Cleveland" show? Ah, sweet irony.


Should be good


----------



## Ben

Should be fun, hopefully we get it over here, or it gets uploaded on the net straight after.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira has the date wrong. They'll be on "the Cleveland show" on February 13th.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Someone wrote what I've been yelling for quite some time



> Bosh is the most irreplaceable player on the team. He is the Heat's fulcrum in offensive sets. The Heat play terribly when LeBron James and Dwyane Wade fend for themselves.
> 
> But don't just take it from us.
> 
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra called him the team's "crutch" and their "facilitator." Wade referred to him as he and James' "relief." LeBron admitted Bosh's injury "takes the chemistry out and it takes the rhythm out of the team."
> 
> And the numbers don't lie either. The Heat have missed him desperately.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/miamiheat/post/_/id/3937/high-anxiety-from-bosh-high-ankle-sprain


----------



## Wade County

Somewhere, Adam just had a stroke.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'll throw Adam a bone here:



> So here we see that lineups with James and Bosh manning the frontline have been remarkably effective, outscoring opponents by nearly 15 points every 100 possessions. This configuration’s offense is just about unstoppable; the Heat have scored 97 points on 79 trips down the court (its 122.8 offensive efficiency is 14 points better than the Heat norm).
> 
> But there’s a tradeoff. The defense gets less stingy with James and Bosh holding down the fort. In fact, when Anthony tags along with James down low, the defense has been about 10 points per 100 possessions better. (Helpful reminder: When talking about defensive efficiency, a lower number is better. Think of it like you would a golf score.)
> 
> Take notice of the stark change in the Heat’s strengths. With Anthony, the Heat still manage to be a top defensive team even with James playing “out of position.” But the offense suffers. And with Bosh in there at the 5, the Heat become on offensive juggernaut. Give up 10 points on defense, add 21 more on offense.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/miamiheat/post/_/id/3690/lebron-james-productive-power-forwardr


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat now the 7th most valuable franchise at $425 million, according to Forbes. Up 17% from last year.

Cavs are down 26% after losing Lebron. Yikes.

Full List


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some good news. Wade's MRI came back negative and Bosh made the trip to OKC


> The good news for the Miami Heat is that the MRI taken on the bruised right wrist of guard Dwyane Wade came back negative Saturday, leaving the status of Miami Heat guard as day-to-day.
> 
> The not-so-good news is that the Heat remain hobbled as they head into Sunday's nationally televised road game against the Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> Wade's injury was reclassified Saturday from a sprain to a bruise. Both he and power forward Chris Bosh, who has missed the past four games with a sprained left ankle, were on the team flight to Oklahoma City.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Lebron's January numbers are pretty insane...

31.2 ppg
8.8 rpg
7.4 apg
1.9 spg
1.1 bpg
41.5 mpg

48% fg
35% 3fg
74% ft


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He makes it look so easy too.

Too many minutes though. Hopefully we can stay healthy and he can go back to around the 38 minute mark.


----------



## Wade County

Just got named Player of the Week too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Eddie House fined $25k for "the dance" in OKC.


I guess that's what happens when you do the "Big balls" dance after hitting a big shot, when the game is being shown nationally during the middle of the afternoon


----------



## Wade County

Bit ridiculous to fine a guy $25k for it though, I mean really, is there now no emotion in this sport!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Showing emotion is one thing. Doing a dance that suggests you have big balls is another :laugh:

The only problem I have is the amount he got fined. I can see why the league would fine him though. He did the same thing in the Detroit game. Difference here is that that game wasnt being shown during the afternoon and on one of the major networks.


----------



## BlackNRed

I think they fined him cause Eddie was suggesting this is the NO BALLS League.


----------



## Jace

Lakers wanting to shake things up make me hit the trade machine. Not realistic, and I'm not sure I'd do it, but it was the only thing I can really come up with that nearly made sense.

*What do you think?*

Blake starts. Brown takes Miller's minutes and gives us a backcourt dynamic we don't have (shot-creating, athleticism, plays above size.) I don't really like it mainly because we lose Miller, but Blake and Brown would be intriguing additions. Jones gives them defense and shooting in a more consistent manner than Artest.

Once again (Dee-zy), this is not a trade I want. Just an idea to start a discussion.


----------



## futuristxen

You don't make deals with your immediate competition.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Showing emotion is one thing. Doing a dance that suggests you have big balls is another :laugh:
> 
> The only problem I have is the amount he got fined. I can see why the league would fine him though. He did the same thing in the Detroit game. Difference here is that that game wasnt being shown during the afternoon and on one of the major networks.


I was in OKC and I fully approve of his dance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No doubt. I did too watching from home


----------



## Jace

futuristxen said:


> You don't make deals with your immediate competition.


The Lakers are not immediate competition. Both teams have to get to the Finals to meet. If the deal helps this team, its all that matters. Once again, not advocating this particular deal necessarily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats to Dex Pittman on making the d-league all star game.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah that's great news. Go Big Pitt!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski Y! Sports has obtained list of All-Star reserves. Eastern Con: R. Allen, P. Pierce, R. Rondo, K. Garnett, C. Bosh, A. Horford, J. Johnson,


Not a surprise, but congrats to Chris anyway. He definitely deserved it.


----------



## Ben

4 Celtics, 3 Heatles(?) and 2 Hawks. Damn. 

Glad to see Bosh get in. He's the easiest guy to hate on in this team, but I think we've all realised just how important the guy is. Now if we can only get the rest of the forum to realise too.


----------



## Dee-Zy

With the Heat's record (as compared to the Spurs) and Bosh's numbers, I am actually surprised that he got in.

Nevertheless, I am glad that there are 3 Heat.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Deez, I was on the fence as far as whether I thought he'd make it or not. Thrilled he did, but I easily could've seen him snubbed with all the disdain out there, the notion that he's regarded as a "lap dog," and the fact that his stats are slightly below expected (particularly rebounding.) Our record and the consideration of who he plays with were probably the biggest factors. Poor Kevin Love.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Love is in the West anyway.

I was curious and just looked up the stats. He surprised me. 18/8 with .495FG% That's almost 50%FG... and on mainly jumpshots!

I think next year he might avg a near 20/10 on a stacked team.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I know it is not Heat related but am I the only one who is surprised that Boston has 4 AS, Heat with 3AS and San Antonio who is leading the league by at least 3 games only has 2!?

Crazy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The west talent is a lot more spread out. East is very top heavy.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Bit ridiculous to fine a guy $25k for it though, I mean really, is there now no emotion in this sport!?


Wellllll....

He also went back behind the bench during the timeout and demonstrated it to the whole crowd as that corner of the arena booed him.

So it was a bit more than just the run back to the bench.


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy said:


> *Love is in the West anyway.*
> 
> I was curious and just looked up the stats. He surprised me. 18/8 with .495FG% That's almost 50%FG... and on mainly jumpshots!
> 
> I think next year he might avg a near 20/10 on a stacked team.


*facepalm*

I knew I should've clarified I as making a separate point there. Oi. I'm aware he's in the West, just saying that it sucks that a guy can make it in one conference mostly based on his team's record and consideration of his situation, while another guy puts up nearly unprecedented numbers and misses the team in the other conference.


----------



## Jace

Bosh over Boozer might anger some, but I bet Knicks fans are wondering why their whole starting five isn't there.


----------



## BlackNRed

Which match up are you guys anticipating more in the regular season, Heat vs Spurs or Heat vs Celtics rematch?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Definitely Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Saw this on realgm and I believe it is true. Heat are 25-2 in the last 27 games that Wade, Lebron and Bosh have played together in. 1st loss was that game vs Dallas by two, and the 2nd was against the Clippers, where it was a 2pt game in the 4th, before Lebron twisted his ankle.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Really? I thought we lost more games with the big 3. Interesting...

I want to rematch against the Cs because of ego but Spurs is actually what I am the most interested to watch because they are on fire!

So I'll vote Spurs by a hair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just checked and its true. After the Clippers game, Lebron was out for 3 games, then he came back and Bosh was out. Then Bosh and Wade were out, until they all finally played together against OKC. Heat are now 4-0 since.


----------



## Ben

I don't care about the Spurs right now, cos my moneys still on the Lakers to be in the finals, so I want us to get some revenge on the Celtics, and try to figure them out. We'll have to beat them to get anywhere in the playoffs.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Spurs are balling right now and Lakers, although they are cruising, are not what we thought they were. Artest took a step back and that is really hurting them. They lost a lot of athleticism and that is not something that you can turn on in the playoffs.


----------



## PoetLaureate

You know, this Heat Index thing on ESPN has some pretty insightful articles. Here is a stat you guys will love:



> And don’t be fooled by Anthony’s height either. The springy center may stand just 6-foot-9, but what you may not know is that he’s one of the best shot blockers in the NBA. In fact, he averages more blocks per minute than Howard himself. He moves laterally as well as he does vertically. He’s also a top-notch defender in the pick-and-roll, something that isn’t graded in the box score. *For that, we’ll go to Synergy, which tells us that screeners shoot just 22 percent (15-for-68) after rolling to the basket against Anthony, which is the lowest conversion rate in the NBA for any individual defender.* Even if we include the points accrued on trips to the foul line (which happens often with Anthony), he still ranks as one of the best defenders in the pick-and-roll. And in the NBA, pick-and-roll defense may be the most important skill for a big man on that end of the floor.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Love to hear that but I wish he would just rebound the ball better. No reason why he can't avg 10 rebounds per game. If Haslem can do it, Joel needs to learn how to do it as well.


----------



## Smithian

PoetLaureate said:


> You know, this Heat Index thing on ESPN has some pretty insightful articles. Here is a stat you guys will love:


:yep:


----------



## Wade County

LOL Smithi, you and your Joel and Carlos love...sheesh...


----------



## futuristxen

Heated said:


> Which match up are you guys anticipating more in the regular season, Heat vs Spurs or Heat vs Celtics rematch?


Celtics. In conference games matter more. We have to get through them before we ever worry about the Spurs.

Though I will be interested to see how we match up against the Spurs.


----------



## Ben

Kendrick Perkins just rejected an extension offer from the Celtics. He'd be a perfect center for us. We need his D against the bigger centers.

We probably won't get him, but we need to be throwing offers at him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doubt we'll have the money for him. He'd fit nicely in OKC and they got the money to overpay him.

Dalembert is still probably the only realistic option with the MLE, if the MLE is still available after the new CBA. Hope like hell it is.


----------



## BlackNRed

Celtics LOSE, Heat half game out of first place.


----------



## myst

Bulls also lose.


----------



## Jace

So...Ray Allen is going to pass Reggie Miller for the most 3's in history...against the Lakers, on Thursday, meaning presumably on TNT, therefore likely with Miller co-announcing. Almost too perfect. OT, btw. Fishy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Man, I'd love to have Dalembert here. I think with the way House is playing and with Arroyo and Chalmers, we'll be ok for the point. We have the necessary depth at the 4,3,2 with UD and Miller. Sam would give us a real starting 5 and I think we would have ok depth with Pittman and Joel backing Sam up.


----------



## Jace

Speaking of Pitt, draftexpress recently *wrote him up*.



> Definitely the most dominant physical player we saw at the Showcase, Dexter Pittman is quite clearly in the best shape of his career, now having some noticeable definition to his build. Despite losing an enormous amount of weight over the past few years, Pittman appears to have lost none of his brute strength, he looks excellent moving around the floor, and it appears he still may have another 10-15 pounds to lose or at least convert to more muscle down the road.
> 
> On the offensive end, Pittman has a simple but highly effective game, as he establishes dominant post position frequently, showing excellent understanding of leverage and no problem throwing his body around in the lane. He backs his man down consistently and finishes with simple lay-ups and hook shots around the basket, showing good touch and getting more than enough separation to get his shots off cleanly. He'll occasionally mix in some fakes and countermoves but never has to get too creative, though this could change if he starts seeing minutes at the next level.
> 
> When catching passes around the rim, Pittman goes up strong and assertively, usually finishing with a quick and powerful dunk, something the Miami Heat scouts in attendance had to love seeing considering the opportunities he'd have to score in a similar fashion with their roster's current makeup. Pittman's incredibly long arms obviously help a great deal, as do his huge and exceptionally soft hands, and he'd be far more effective converting simple catch and finish opportunities for Miami than Joel Anthony would for example.
> 
> While Pittman is outstanding operating inside the paint, that really is the extent of his offensive game at this stage, as aside from doing a good job crashing the offensive glass, there's not much else he contributes.
> 
> The most pressing thing Pittman could do to improve his game is developing a respectable mid-range jumper. Improving his free-throw shooting would be highly beneficial as well, as he's leaving a ton of points at the line by shooting just 55% despite taking nearly one free throw for every field goal he attempts.
> 
> Defensively, Pittman does a solid job in the post where he's physical and has decent fundamentals, but he could do more to help on the weakside with shot blocking, still not fully realizing his potential there. His ability to defend pick-and-rolls and step out on the perimeter is also not a strong point, something he can work on with all the minutes he's seeing here. This might be the part of his game that is holding him back the most currently, as his lack of lateral quickness trying to stay in front of attacking opponents was noticeable even at this level.
> 
> Pittman is in a nice situation where he can get a ton of minutes at this level and work on his weak points, hopefully eventually setting himself up to get into the Miami Heat's rotation, which currently employ some questionable bigs in their rotation. While the chances of that happening this season may not be high, he can play himself into a great situation down the road if he keeps developing, and given the outstanding work ethic he's shown in transforming his body over the past few years, it's probably a good bet he'll do everything he can to reach his potential. *If Pittman's rights weren't owned by a championship contending team, it's safe to say that he would already be seeing minutes at the NBA level based on what we saw here.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat add another all star participant. James Jones will compete in the 3 pt shooting comp. Dorell Wright was also chosen to take part.

Complete List:



> Kevin Durant, Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Daniel Gibson, James Jones & Dorell Wright will participate in 2011 Foot Locker 3 Point Contest


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg big dex im so excited


----------



## Ben

Snubbed again.


----------



## Wade County

Awesome write up on Dex. Really hoping he turns out to be a rotation player down the road, I think he could be good for 12-18 minutes off the bench initially and who knows from there. He seems to be developing well.

Congrats to JJ (and Dorell!) on being selected for the 3pt shootout. Maybe we should just have Wade and James kick him 3 balls rather than have him pick em off the rack :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

I was thinking that JJ is probably more of a catch and shoot guy. I can't even imagine Eddie House in the 3 point contest, it would just be so awkward to see him shoot from a rack.


----------



## Gx

Another insider article from Hollinger:

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=PERDiem-110208


> *LeBron James is most valuable player*
> 
> I usually don't get too involved in award-voting nominations until we're mostly done with the season -- too many things can change before then, and usually do.
> 
> This year, however, there's a very unusual situation. As I noted several weeks ago, although observers are putting forth a number of names for consideration, no one seems to be doing so with total conviction.
> 
> And that's because the 2010-11 MVP race has a really, really, abundantly obvious solution … but very few want to hear it.
> 
> Let's be honest for a minute. The best player in the league is LeBron James. It's not even close.
> 
> Most of you probably know this using just the eye test, but I'll make the statistical argument for posterity's sake. James is first in the NBA in PER (player efficiency rating), which would be his fourth straight season on top of the charts. He's also first in EWA (estimated wins added) -- again, the fourth straight year he's been first. Additionally, he's the linchpin of a suffocating defense that ranks third in the league in defensive efficiency despite lacking an imposing defensive big man.
> 
> Moreover, his case for the MVP award is only gaining steam. James in October and November muddled through 18 games in which he was dramatically less effective than usual, a major reason for the Heat's uninspired crawl out of the gate. Since then, however, he's been monstrously good, climbing to his usual perch atop the PER charts and widening his lead considerably with a spectacular 51-point outing against Orlando on Thursday.
> 
> With James cruising, the Heat are arguably the league's best team -- despite injuries to James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, they're 28-6 since their scuffling start. Yes, James has star support with Wade and Bosh in tow, but he also is saddled with inferior help. At roster spots 4 through 12, there isn't a weaker cast in basketball outside Ohio.
> 
> Historically, that combination of team success and limited help has been a surefire way to get lots of MVP votes. Just ask James, who won it the past two years after his team posted the best regular-season record.
> 
> Or imagine it another way …
> 
> If LeBron James and Dwyane Wade were on separate teams, we'd be having a two-way LeBron-Wade MVP debate, and nobody else would be in the discussion. Heck, nobody else would even be near the discussion. Anyone caught trying to slip in a Dirk Nowitzki or a Derrick Rose would be laughed out of the room.
> 
> "But they're not," you say, and actually that's part of my point.
> 
> Unfortunately, the MVP voting public has developed an awful sickness. Ever since the indefensible 2001 selection of Allen Iverson, the bizarre idea has taken hold that, somehow, the best way to measure a player's MVP worthiness is by estimating how awful the team would be without him.
> 
> Because the Heat have both LeBron and Wade, this argument goes, we can't wail and moan about how horrible the team might be in the absence of either one, and thus, by the same convoluted logic, we can't consider either the MVP. But we can freely consider Nowitzki because his backup is Brian Cardinal.
> 
> How absurd. So instead we're subjected to hearing about how bad the Mavs have been in Nowitzki's absence, or how Rose's Bulls managed to play well despite injuries to Carlos Boozer and Joakim Noah, or how Amare Stoudemire brought the magic of .500 basketball back to the Garden.
> 
> Here's the thing everyone misses: If you want to play that "they're dead without him" game with anyone other than LeBron, you lose. James' former team has gone from the league's best record with him -- two years running -- to among the worst teams in history without him. Nobody's topping that. If we're intent on playing the Iverson game and are being intellectually honest, we can give James the trophy right now.
> 
> Of course, MVP voting has never been awash in intellectual honesty -- or go back to 2006 and give me a better reason that Steve Nash had more votes than Chauncey Billups.
> 
> Instead, it's been as much about emotion as reason. I've written about this before, as have others, but the other bad habit we have with MVP votes is "voting for the story." Iverson in 2001, Nash's two MVP awards, Jason Kidd's close second in 2003 -- all those were essentially votes for a great story.
> 
> This is a huge, huge problem for James because his story is wildly unpopular. I can't emphasize this enough: The 2010-11 Miami Heat might be the single least popular team I've ever seen in any sport. Obviously, this stems largely from the way James, Wade and Bosh went about uniting. In fact, you'll probably be able to see that for yourself in the comments section shortly after this column is posted.
> 
> Writers, fans, execs, whoever -- nearly all were horrified by The Decision, a fact made most apparent in how the populace reacted to it and relished Miami's 9-8 start. When the Heat stumbled out of the gate, both fans and media types couldn't stop talking about it and many took tremendous pleasure from it. In contrast, since that time, the Heat are 28-4 when James plays -- but only a fraction as many pixels and barrels of ink have been spent on them in this spectacular stretch of the season.
> 
> Yes, LeBron's decision to do The Decision seems very unwise, particularly from a PR perspective, and Miami's trio seemed like killjoys by ganging up together. But does that make LeBron James (or Wade, for that matter) any less valuable a basketball player?
> 
> It does make it harder for the media to compose the Standard MVP Column -- and harder for fans to stomach it. Few are ready or willing to create a grand narrative lauding LeBron. His case is not a great triumph against the odds or a story of hardship overcome. As far as we know, he hasn't saved any drowning puppies or helped any old ladies cross the street.
> 
> So if LeBron gets any MVP votes, it won't be because he has the best storyline nor because he has Misguided Iverson Logic going for him.
> 
> (Side note: If you want to get cute and consider LeBron and Wade co-MVPs, forget that, too. A league spokesperson confirmed to me that MVP votes can't be split -- every voter has to list one person first and another second.)
> 
> In other words, several of the factors that normally have led to a successful MVP campaign aren't there for James. The only factor that's in his favor is that he's the most valuable player in the league.
> 
> Fifty games into the season, it's time to get real about the MVP race. LeBron James is head and shoulders above the rest of the league, and we've basically given ourselves carte blanche to ignore that fact just because we didn't like a TV show in July. Of course, if LeBron loses, this wouldn't be the first time the electorate allowed emotion to overpower reason in an award vote. But that doesn't make the injustice any less objectionable.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> LOL Smithi, you and your Joel and Carlos love...sheesh...


My New Avatar = Epic Win

I know, I know. It's awesome.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I forgot where I read it but someone wrote Mario Chaos instead of Mario Chalmers and it works very well


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah the Rose for MVP case is getting more laughable by the moment. Lebron and Wade are both putting up better numbers than him for a better team, and the Cavs without Lebron or last year's Heat without Wade would be way worse than the Bulls without Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> If LeBron James and Dwyane Wade were on separate teams, we'd be having a two-way LeBron-Wade MVP debate, and nobody else would be in the discussion.


Doubt this part. Wade has always been slighted in regards to MVP voting.

At this point, only serious Lebron haters would doubt he's number 1 in the MVP race right now.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, I mean, Lebron leads Rose in almost every statistical category - and his team is better.

Wade has had more POTG's - but Lebron has probably been our most consistent guy.


----------



## futuristxen

Can we just appreciate how ridiculous it is seeing these two guys on the same team together. Good grief it's insane.


----------



## Wade County

Amen. Still trips me out sometimes.

This time last year, we were repping the Arroyo/Wade/Qrich/Beasley/Jermaine lineup :laugh:


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I got LeBron as my MVP for the 1st half of the season.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> Amen. Still trips me out sometimes.
> 
> This time last year, we were repping the Arroyo/Wade/Qrich/Beasley/Jermaine lineup :laugh:


3 years ago the dynamic duo was Ricky Davis and Mark Blount


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> 3 years ago the dynamic duo was Ricky Davis and Mark Blount


Who at times were surrounded by Blake Ahearn, Anthony Johnson, and Kasib Powell... mg:


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Amen. Still trips me out sometimes.
> 
> This time last year, we were repping the Arroyo/Wade/Qrich/Beasley/Jermaine lineup :laugh:


Carlos Arroyo was 24-11 as a starter last year. Q-Rich was annoying but he understood his job was to play defense and stay behind the 3 point line on offense. Jermaine O'Neal took up room and at times actually blocked shots and finished open looks underneath the basket. You then brought guys like Udonis Haslem, Joel Anthony, Yakhouba Diawara, Jamaal Magloire, and Daequan Cook on the bench. We had arguably the best statistical defense in the league, even when it came to percentages.

Even if that team D-Wade and a bunch of nobodies and was overwhelmed in the playoffs by a quality team, they'll always have a special place in my heart when it cames to defense, grit, heart, hustle, positive disposition, energy, and Heat culture.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I think you are a little harsh on Q. He played his role perfectly last year and won the starting job deservingly.


----------



## Wade County

^ Still think Dorell should've started.

And yeah, that team overachieved and hustled. I enjoyed the past few years, but cmon lets be real - this is the best team in Heat history right here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron cartoon characters from the upcoming episode of "The Cleveland Show"


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wow, that don't even look like Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, really doesn't look like Dwyane at all. What's with the thick goatee?


----------



## BlackNRed

Aren't the East's jerseys blue? lol.


----------



## Jace

Ya, maybe they didnt want to use 'Miami' or 'Heat' to avoid paying the Heat, and didn't want to use blue and stray from the color fans are used to seeing them in. And yeah, that looks nothing like Dwyane, and barely like LeBron, both of their facial hair looks are off. Plus, I like how they used generic black guy eyes for both.

And yeah, though I have a feeling it'll happen, it'll be an outrage if Rose beats out LeBron if things stay the course. *Look at the PER numbers*. Rose is thirteenth. I wonder when the last time someone 13th in PER won MVP. One thing that might help LeBron a lot is that while every voter will most likely have him at least at 2nd, Rose may be third (at best) on many voter's ballots. This could catapult LBJ into first with less first place votes, possibly. No doubt the country is praying for the Bulls to win big.



futuristxen said:


> Can we just appreciate how ridiculous it is seeing these two guys on the same team together. Good grief it's insane.


Yup. I still get giddy over it.


Also, here's a great article on Spo and Bosh and how the former used advanced stats to put the latter in better scoring position. The article really illustrates why I think Spo will be a head coach in this league for a long time.

*How advanced stats changed Bosh's game*


----------



## Ben

I was sure I'd seen that Wade character model before, and sure enough, it's almost identical to the one they used for Kobe in a Family Guy episode I watched last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, the show isnt really about the drawings. If you want that, go watch some disney channel cartoon


----------



## Wade County

Dexter had 8 and 7 in 19 minutes last night, not sure if he's injured - as he wasn't in foul trouble?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Guess who finally decided to write about the Heat again? you guessed it, *Woj...*

Guy goes quiet when we're winning, but once we lose, within hours he has a Heat hate articles up.


----------



## Wade County

Eat **** Woj, so sick of this dude.

Tired, and predictable.


----------



## futuristxen

When a sports writer writes "preening" it's code word for the n-word. It's feminization of black males by mostly angry white people. Keep an eye out on that one. Drives me nuts to see it used.


----------



## Adam

They all pick against us on Christmas saying the Lakers are better then when we beat the Lakers they say we only won because the Lakers didn't try.

If we had won at Boston they would just have said that it was because Boston didn't try or they were injured.


----------



## sMaK

Couldn't even finish reading that article.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Dexter had 8 and 7 in 19 minutes last night, not sure if he's injured - as he wasn't in foul trouble?


*Heat's Dexter Pittman injures knee in D-League action*​


> Center Dexter Pittman returned Monday to South Florida from his NBA Development League assignment after sustaining a knee injury with the Sioux Falls (S.D.) Skyforce.
> 
> The 2010 second-round pick out of the University of Texas was injured during Saturday's 118-104 loss to Idaho, when he was limited to 20 minutes, closing with eight points and seven rebounds.
> 
> The injury puts at risk his participation in Saturday's D-League All-Star Game, which is being held concurrently during NBA All-Star Weekend in Los Angeles.
> 
> Yet to appear in an NBA game, Pittman is averaging14.5 points and 8.2 rebounds in 22 games with Sioux Falls over two stints with the Skyforce. NBA players are limited to three D-League assignments per season.


Damn, hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## Wade County

Doesn't sound good if he has returned to Miami. 

Ima be really pissed if it's an ACL/MCL...


----------



## Jace

Jacob Pullen anyone? Looks like he may go undrafted, and he could fit in well with his jumper and range. Only 6-0 and not that athletic, though, so not sure he'll cut it in the NBA, but he looks like a straight up gamer. Anyone know about his D and intangibles?



Wade County said:


> Doesn't sound good if he has returned to Miami.
> 
> Ima be really pissed if it's an ACL/MCL...


Ooooh, yeah. Real pissed. He seems to have a minor history of knee injuries. I dont know if I hope its the knee he wears a sleeve on or not...depends on the injury.



futuristxen said:


> When a sports writer writes "preening" it's code word for the n-word. It's feminization of black males by mostly angry white people. Keep an eye out on that one. Drives me nuts to see it used.


Yup. The tone with which some of these guys write is so transparent sometimes.

Sorry to do this, but I must say, I'm thrilled you joined this board. If there was a "Best Newcomer" award for posters, you'd be the runaway. Great posts all around. And to think, all it took was jacking LeBron.

Just another untouchable piece in a great, championship-caliber core of posters.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I hope that knee injury ain't serious. With him losing so much weight, you'd have to believe that his knees should be better if anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Pittman undergoes minor knee procedure*​


> Miami Heat center Dexter Pittman returned Monday to South Florida from his NBA Development League assignment after sustaining a knee injury with the Sioux Falls (S.D.) Skyforce.
> 
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said that the 2010 second-round pick out of the University of Texas underwent a minor arthroscopic procedure Tuesday and should be able to begin rehabilitation almost immediately.
> 
> "He had the surgery this morning," Spoelstra said following Tuesday's shootaround at Conseco Fieldhouse in advance of his team's game against the Indiana Pacers. "It was minor, arthroscopic surgery, just to clean out some things. It was really more wear and tear than any one incident.
> 
> "These type of things you can come back pretty quickly from."
> 
> Pittman was injured during Saturday's 118-104 loss to Idaho, when he was limited to 20 minutes, closing with eight points and seven rebounds.
> 
> "He's had a very productive stint down there, so that'll be a minor setback," Spoelstra said. "But, again, it's a minor surgery. He should be up and moving fairly soon. We'll see how his body responds to it and we'll have to keep him in shape, keep his weight down."


Good news. Could've been much worse.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Also, here's a great article on Spo and Bosh and how the former used advanced stats to put the latter in better scoring position. The article really illustrates why I think Spo will be a head coach in this league for a long time.


I'm glad everyone is starting to notice.

As long as behind the scenes the team responds to him, I think Spoelstra is the perfect head coach for this team and will be for a long time. I even see him as being the guy who coaches us past the Big Three era when we have to throw together a team of young guys and hope for the best. (I'm not sure how this experiment will end in the future, but it will likely be tough and ugly as the Big Three all get old together and we have little young talent nor cap space). Unlike most stats guys, he actually seems to thrive in player development.

We all know he is a great defensive coach, but I do worry about our offense. It's obviously complicated with lots of versatility, but I would like it to simply get "better". I hope the improvement in offensive movement we've seen last couple years continues. We need to score some more easy baskets. I'd like to see Ron Rothstein's eventual retirement lead to a hire of an assistant with solid, fresh offensive ideas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Dexter Pittman to miss 5-6 weeks after right knee surgery.


..


----------



## Wade County

Better than 5-6 months. It's a developmental year for Dexter anyway, so as long as he can keep the weight down it's all good.

Hopefully he will make a debut in the last few weeks of the regular season.


----------



## Jace

Sucks, but based off of the draftexpress write up, it seems he wasn't getting much more out of the d-league, besides reps. Hopefully he keeps his weight down and really focuses on nutrition in the meantime, and then comes back in time to play an NBA game or two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> You want an eclectic pairing? Esquire put one together in its March issue, with Cleveland-based writer (and self-avowed LeBron hater) Scott Raab interviewing comedian Chris Rock on a variety of subjects.
> 
> In an extension of that interview featured at Esquire.com, Rock addresses LeBron-to-Miami, and essentially asserts that anybody who didn’t see that coming doesn’t know the difference between Lake Erie and South Beach.
> 
> A few of the exchanges were particularly noteworthy.
> 
> Raab: I’m writing a book about LeBron. I’m a Cleveland guy. I’m mad at him.
> 
> Rock: I don’t even see what the big story is. The owner’s an idiot. Why is the owner an idiot? I said it on television — you can look it up. I was at a Lakers game — they were probably playing the Knicks. It was on TNT, and Kenny and Mark Jackson and whoever interviewed me on the sidelines, they asked me about LeBron. I said, “They should trade him.” I said it, on national television.
> 
> Raab: We thought he was coming back, Chris.
> 
> Rock: I said you should trade him. I said any owner, any big-ego owner would take this shot. You could’ve got any player — you literally could’ve got Kobe Bryant. You could’ve got any player you wanted. You could’ve gotten literally any player outside of Kevin Durant and Dwight Howard. Any player. You could’ve got any two or three players you liked. I said this on national television. You could look it up — you’re a writer. I said that in the middle of the season. The day the season was over, I was doing press for Grown Ups, the movie I did with Sandler. They asked me again: “Where’s LeBron going? What’s going to happen?” I said, “Well, if he’s going to Cleveland, you will know within 24 hours, but if Pat Riley gets him in a room, it’s all over.”
> 
> Raab: We thought he was coming back.
> 
> Rock: Why would you think he’s coming back? People move from Cleveland to Miami every (very bad word) day. They don’t move from Miami to Cleveland.
> 
> Raab: Because of his mother. Because of Gloria.
> 
> Rock: Well, guess where his mother’s living right now. In (very bad word) Miami. I saw that coming a mile away. Are you kidding me? He’s not signing his extension? Trade him right now.
> 
> Raab: I’ve been down there three times — I get the part about, it’s beautiful, the women are unbelievable.
> 
> CR: It’s Miami. Dude, they’re on the (very bad word) beach right now. . . . Dude, they’re on the beach right now, in (very bad word) sandals. And by the way, most people from Cleveland would do the exact same thing — would move to Miami at the drop — dude, I’m 45, I’m tired of the (very bad word) winter.


Link

Gotta love Chis :laugh:


----------



## Ben

:laugh:

One of my favourite comedians. He's spot on there


----------



## Wade County

That's funny as **** :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh was on Conan last night

Here's the *video*


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> Chris Bosh was on Conan last night
> 
> Here's the *video*


Great interview. Conan's cool. And I love to get a closer look at the personality and character of our players off the court. I liked Chris Bosh obviously, but this just makes me like him more. He just seems like a fun chillax dude. I'd like to have beer with him.


----------



## Ben

^Yeah, I think I said in a thread not long back, imagine how chilled smoking a spliff with Bosh would be. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

JJ!!!

Nice work James!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats JJ!

G-Money, Kapono, DQ, and now JJ. Heat players own the 3pt comp


----------



## PoetLaureate

James ****ing Jones


----------



## BlackNRed

We woulda been 2 for 2 if Lebron entered. Dunk contest was totally weak, aside from the one dunk by McGee wit da 2 balls 2 hoops.


----------



## Smithian

That's what I'm talking about, James.

Ridiculous how many shooters Pat Riley assembled for this team. JJ, Eddie, and Mike Miller. Toss in Z at center as a midrange guy.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike Miller's turn next year


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Dee-Zy

Heated said:


> We woulda been 2 for 2 if Lebron entered. Dunk contest was totally weak, aside from the one dunk by McGee wit da 2 balls 2 hoops.



What are you talking about? The dunk contest was the best in 5 years.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dunk contest was really entertaining and one of the best ones I've seen minus the rigged voting. DeRozan got screwed.


----------



## Ben

Dee-Zy said:


> What are you talking about? The dunk contest was the best in 5 years.


That's not really saying much though is it.


----------



## BlackNRed

Dee-Zy said:


> What are you talking about? The dunk contest was the best in 5 years.


It was alright. I hate missed dunks, and I hate when I think I'm about to be WOW'd and, they can't make and settle for less. There were a **** ton of missed dunks and a **** ton of settling for easier dunks (Blake.) If they had of converted what they were all trying to do I'd say it would be the best in awhile. But since they didn't, it was just 'alright' to me.

The only dunks that really impressed were the 2 balls 2 hoops, and the dunk from the free throw stripe. Nothing else was a 10 point dunk.


----------



## sknydave

Wtf


----------



## Dee-Zy

Dunk from the FT line is overdone.

Demar's last dunk was very good.

Blake's first dunk was sick. The car dunk was very creative and very entertaining, adding drama to the whole contest. His backboard arm in the rim dunk was very good as well.

The two ball and three ball dunks were very good.


----------



## Ben

^Dunk from the free-throw stripe was one of the furthest I've ever seen. Blake's dunk over the car whilst good, it was over the lowest part of the car, and was a bit fishy to me. You just know that the NBA aren't going to pass up on the advertisement for Kia in the 2nd round, so they had to put Blake through.

It was better than recent times though.


----------



## Wade County

From SI:

Miami Heat. Couldn't they use another big man as well as a point guard? *A longstanding rumor has them picking up Eddy Curry once he has been bought out* after the deadline. They'll also be in the running for power forward Troy Murphy, should he be bought out by the Nets or by the team that trades for him. The competition for Murphy will be enormous, with the Magic, Celtics and Mavericks among his bidders.

Uhhhh...what? Can't see Eddy Curry hedging the pick and roll for us...
Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...dline.buyers.sellers/index.html#ixzz1EdiATf2n


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Eddy Curry would be the ultimate Riley project. 

Troy Murphy would be a very good pickup if he's bought out. But Orlando would seem like the perfect landing spot for him and his game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Melo to NY is official.

Talks of Battier to the Celtics has me more worried though.


----------



## Ben

Melo's gone with Billups too. Team is scary good offensively. We could shut them down though.

Battier to Celtics? Yeah, that's scary.


----------



## Smithian

I keep imagining that I'll turn on ESPN and see we've moved Mario Chalmers for a physical big man with a pulse...


----------



## Ben

Hey, I can dream.

Edit: Plus, with Wade and LeBron's free-throw woes this year, we might as well add a great free-throw shooter.


----------



## Smithian

Any chance at all Billups asks for a buyout from the Knicks or will he be happy there?

I'm just imagining him getting a buyout, us picking him up, and then moving Mario for some no talent hack with a mean streak. In essence, the child of Joel Anthony and Udonis Haslem.

If the above scenario happened, I'd cry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No chance that happens. Knicks are very thin now and need him.


----------



## Ben

Yeah, I doubt Knicks made that move without being certain Billups wouldn't leave straight away.


----------



## BlackNRed

Great, now the Knicks are another dangerous team we have to worry about. The East is getting pretty stacked. Celtics, Heat, Bulls, Knicks, Magic, Hawks...

It's better this way though. I'd rather have it hard than have it easy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm not sure why Billups would want to leave?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Heated said:


> Great, now the Knicks are another dangerous team we have to worry about. The East is getting pretty stacked. Celtics, Heat, Bulls, Knicks, Magic, Hawks...
> 
> It's better this way though. I'd rather have it hard than have it easy.


Agreed...

I think this moves officially puts the East over the West.

Spurs
Lakers
Mavs
Thunder

vs

Celtics
Heat
Bulls
Knicks
Magic


----------



## BlackNRed

Dee-Zy said:


> Agreed...
> 
> I think this moves officially puts the East over the West.
> 
> Spurs
> Lakers
> Mavs
> Thunder
> 
> vs
> 
> Celtics
> Heat
> Bulls
> Knicks
> Magic


Now if/when the Heat win it people can't turn around and say we had it easy.


----------



## Jace

Dwyane is the only player in the top-5 of the much-heralded 2003 draft still with his team. And we got two more of them! Go HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, that is pretty crazy. You can see why most owners are pushing for something like a franchise tag.


----------



## Ben

Yeah, the East is scary. The Hawks probably drop to the 6th seed, and they can prove a tricky task for anyone, especially us.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Are the Hawks a legit title contender according to you guys? Or more like a conference finals contender?


----------



## Ben

Dee-Zy said:


> Are the Hawks a legit title contender according to you guys? Or more like a conference finals contender?


An annoyance.


----------



## Smithian

ßen said:


> An annoyance.


Pretty much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • Haslem said he’s riding a stationary bicycle and doing exercises (including work in the pool) to improve the foot’s flexibility and strength. He hopes to begin jogging next week.
> 
> “When I’m ready, I’ll know it,” he said of returning. “I’m looking forward to the challenge. They say the hardest part is the rehab.”
> 
> Doctors told Haslem that late-March is a realistic target, but it’s a fluid situation.
> 
> “He already wants to jump three or four steps, and that’s his personality, but we have to fight against that,” Spoelstra said. “The main thing is to get the flexibility and strength back in his foot and walking first without a pronounced limp. The first two or three weeks will go a little bit slow, and then you’ll see a much quicker improvement.”


Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/02/22/2078542/break-a-perfect-time-for-miami.html#ixzz1Ej4YRAas


----------



## Ben

Sounds good to me. A lot of the time I wonder why we haven't traded for a defensive leader, without remembering we've got the heart of Miami.


----------



## Wade County

Wish we could somehow acquire Thabeet or Mayo for Rio and another cheap expiring.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Wish we could somehow acquire Thabeet or Mayo for Rio and another cheap expiring.


I wish we could trade Mario Chalmers.

Not for anything in particular. A second rounder in 2017 would be fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> After nearly two months of trying to find a trade for him, the New Jersey Nets are near an agreement to send Troy Murphy to the Golden State Warriors for Brandan Wright and Dan Gadzuric, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The trade is expected to be completed on Wednesday, but could still become larger with the inclusion of Nets point guard Devin Harris into a three-team package – most likely with Portland or Dallas, sources said.
> 
> The Warriors, who would also receive a 2012 second-round pick from the Nets, will buy out the remainder of the $12 million owed Murphy in the final year of his contract and allow him to become a free agent.
> 
> Murphy, a 6-foot-11 forward, has the interest of several playoff contenders, including Orlando, Dallas, Miami and Boston, sources said. His 3-point range and size make him attractive to playoff teams.


link

Still dont think we'd get him but I think we'd definitely be interested if/when he's bought out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wow, I still remember the days when Devin Harris was the second coming to Chris Paul. He is becoming a journey man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Source says that at this moment a bought-out Troy Murphy is more likely to land in Boston than Miami. Things can easily change.


..


----------



## PoetLaureate

So uh Harris/Favors/picks just got traded for Deron Williams


----------



## AirJay

Wade2Bosh said:


> ..


That would be bad. Hopefully if we do not get him he ends up in Dallas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> So uh Harris/Favors/picks just got traded for Deron Williams


Hope the Nets can extend him. Dont want him signing with the Knicks in '12.


----------



## Jace

Deron is unhappy with the trade. Let's get him!


----------



## futuristxen

Rumors on twitter that the Blazers and Bobcats are dealing with Gerald Wallace going to the Blazers, and a package including Miller and Camby going to the Bobcats...

I wonder if Camby could end up getting bought out? He would be the perfect center for us to get for the playoff push. He's like combining Big Z's offense and Joel Anthony's defense, with some Dampier rebounding. That would put us over the top.


----------



## Jace

Supposedly he's threatening to retire if traded out of PO. Would be nice though.

EDIT: Wow. Hadn't seen his numbers. 28.7 mins, but 11.3 boards/2.3 assists/1.8 blks...really impressive in the twilight of his career. Not loving the 42.5%/65.5% though.


----------



## futuristxen

Miami would be a good place to retire to Marcus


----------



## Wade County

Camby would be a godsend. 

Also, can Boston GTFO? Murphy's defensive rebounding and floor spacing would be a welcome asset.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If Camby is bought out, I keep thinking thinking he'd go back to NY. 

But yeah, he'd be a great, great pickup for us and many other contenders obviously.


----------



## Jace

I'd cry if/when Boston got/gets Murphy. He's a great fit for them because he's a ginger, his last name is "Murphy," he bangs threes on us at a high rate, and he rebounds like an animal. Only problem is he'd be behind Garnett and Baby on the depth chart, and this is with Boston trying to give power minutes to Perkins, O'Neal, O'Neal, and perhaps Erden as well. Here he'd be behind Bosh, and technically UD, but we could use him a lot more, and UD's return is questionable. Even with UD back, Murphy may just float in front of him in the rotation. The guy is an animal on the boards and hits big shots, as we all know very well.

I won't die if we don't get him, but if Boston gets him I'll be crushed. They have too much already, its not fair (waah!). He should go to Dallas if not here, Dirk's back up is freakin' Brian Cardinal (shocks me he's in the league still).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, I dont get where he'd get the minutes on the C's. You'd think that'd be a little important for him since he'd be playing for a contract.

Still think he'd be a perfect fit in Orlando. But he'd get minutes in Miami and fit pretty good as well.


----------



## Jace

> Sources say Portland is pushing Greg Oden in trade talks. Oden's injury history, predictably, has GM's reluctant.


via @ChrisMannixSI

We should look into this. His price couldnt be lower. I'd trade one of our C's or maybe House or JJ + 2nd rounder, etc. Very interesting...


----------



## Jace

> SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> POR has received "lots" of interest in injured C Greg Oden, but doesn't seem interested in moving him and his expiring contract, source says


hmmm...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: Gotta love and hate this time of year. Just like the summer. These "insiders" all say different things.

I'll take Woj's word over any other NBA insider.


----------



## sMaK

Twitter has made everything so much worse.


----------



## Jace

Woj hasn't chimed in on this one, but perhaps he shares sources with Spears?


----------



## Jace

> WojYahooNBA
> 
> Miami has been trying to pry Brendan Haywood, offering Mike Miller as part of package, but Mavs have consistently resisted, source says.


Throw Big Cat in Riles! Honestly, maybe if we attached one of our 5 centers we could get this done. We certainly wouldn't need 6 Cs on our roster.

EDIT: Just re-read and noticed "as part of package" part. Surely there's a C or two there, come on Cuban, I know you don't wanna help us, but MM > Peja.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Woj hasn't chimed in on this one, but perhaps he shares sources with Spears?


Oh, I just skimmed the twitter handle and saw Yahoo and thought it was from Woj.


----------



## sMaK

It just doesn't make much sense for Dallas to help us out.


----------



## Wade County

Apparently Jonny Flynn is on the market. Now that's a guy i'd be happy to take, perhaps Chalmers + Minny 2nd rounder this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seems like a fair deal for both teams. Dallas starts DeShawn Stevenson and has close to done Peja in their wing rotation.

But Cuban doing a deal with the Heat? Cant see that happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Apparently Jonny Flynn is on the market. Now that's a guy i'd be happy to take, perhaps Chalmers + Minny 2nd rounder this year?





> Where will he land? Sources say the Wolves have offered Flynn to the Jazz as part of a Raja Bell deal. They are also talking to several other teams including the Blazers about a deal.


Raja Bell? We gotta have something close to that to offer. Hell, Kahn should owe us for just handing him Beasley


----------



## sMaK

Why do the Wolves want Raja Bell?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> Why do the Wolves want Raja Bell?


KAAAAAAAAAHN! 

That guy is pretty horrible.


----------



## sMaK

Just makes absolutely no sense what so ever for a team like Wolves to trade for a old swingman


----------



## Wade County

Love the Kahn yell, so perfect :laugh:

Honestly, Raja Bell!? Surely my proposed Chalmers + 2nd rounder is a better deal. And yeah, they owe us after the Beasley deal.

Assuming they bring Rubio over next year, Chalmers would be a pretty reasonable backup. Plus they'd have 2/3rds of the 'Goof troop' :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> daldridgetnt David Aldridge
> Wiz trading Hinrich/Hilton Armstrong 2 ATL 4 Jordan Crawford, Bibby, Mo Evans, first


Bibby to Washington sounds like a buyout possibility. 

His D is non-existent, but the guy can hit shots. Pretty much a better Arroyo with much more range.

edit- He's got another year left on his deal so that would be a tough buyout for the Wizards.


----------



## Wade County

I like it for the Wizards. Bibby would be filthy with that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Anyone else already tired of seeing commercials on ESPN for that Sunday night game?


----------



## Jace

Admittedly, I've seen little of Flynn since he left 'Cuse, but would he really work here? Aren't his strengths driving, and...nothing else. Someone convince me otherwise.

And yeah, Bibby would be nice, but not sure they'd buy him out yet.

ATL is trying to assemble a Heat-kryptonite back court with Hinrich-Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is gonna hate playing the Hawks even more now. Hinrich defends him real well and on the other end, Joe Johnson has always been a tough cover for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> STEIN_LINE_HQ Marc Stein
> BOS, ORL, MIA, NYK ... all will be suitors for bought-out Troy Murphy. But word is other teams could emerge post-deadline after dust settles
> 
> As I believe @ChrisMannixSI noted, here's what we do know now: Murphy wants to go to playoff situation so he can end that postseason drought


Hopefully he actually wants to play in the postseason..


----------



## hdf711

Dwade voted #1 best dressssssed in the NBA!!!! holler at the heat! What ya'll think about that? Kobe #2

holler atcha boy
hunter @ fanskills.com


----------



## Dee-Zy

Why can't we get Hinrich and Jamal Crawford!?


----------



## Rather Unique

Jace said:


> Admittedly, I've seen little of Flynn since he left 'Cuse, but would he really work here? Aren't his strengths driving, and...nothing else. Someone convince me otherwise.


I like Johnny but he's been terrible..some of y'all need to watch what you wish for. Yes he's athletic, but the dude can't find his J to save his life in the league. He can take it to the basket but hasn't proved he can finish and he's no world beater on D. He's worse than Mario.


----------



## futuristxen

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade is gonna hate playing the Hawks even more now. Hinrich defends him real well and on the other end, Joe Johnson has always been a tough cover for Wade.


Fortunately Lebron loves playing against them because they have no shot blockers.

It's so nice having the number one and number two players in the league on the same team


----------



## Jace

Rather Unique said:


> I like Johnny but he's been terrible..some of y'all need to watch what you wish for. Yes he's athletic, but the dude can't find his J to save his life in the league. He can take it to the basket but hasn't proved he can finish and he's no world beater on D. He's worse than Mario.


Pretty much my exact assessments. I'd rather have Bibby, and that says a lot when considering my feelings on Bibby and soft spot for upside.


----------



## Wade County

Jonny Flynn has been awful this year, but honestly, he is definitely an upgrade on Mario (sorry RU).

Think of it as a similar situation to Caron's 2nd year with the Heat - injured start, didnt really get going until near the end of the year - then was traded.

He's a floor general, and he was solid last year.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade County said:


> Jonny Flynn has been awful this year, *but honestly, he is definitely an upgrade on Mario (sorry RU)*.
> 
> Think of it as a similar situation to Caron's 2nd year with the Heat - injured start, didnt really get going until near the end of the year - then was traded.
> 
> He's a floor general, and he was solid last year.


I haven't seen anything to confirm this, and as much of a Mario homer as i am :laugh:, i have no problem stating when a player is better. The fact is, injury aside, even last year, his %'s although better were about the same as Mario (Mario has had a better A/TO), and he's not a good defender. So I can't see how he's an upgrade.

Now if you're talking potential, then maybe because he's a better athlete, but right now he's just not a better player...and not the player you're looking for if you want a guy who takes care of the ball and doesn't need it much, can create a bit, shoot from deep and defend his ass off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He'd give us that ball handler that could run with Lebron and Wade, and also attack the rim pretty well. His J is broken, but 36% from 3 last season is pretty good. He's having a pretty bad 2nd season, though he's been injured mostly. 

I'd be tempted if it was only for Mario, Minny's 2nd and a bit player. I dont see Mario coming back next season anyway and I dont see him being a big difference maker come this postseason.

Anyway, all speculation on our part. Murphy seems like the most and only realistic option to pickup.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> He'd give us that ball handler that could run with Lebron and Wade, and also attack the rim pretty well. His J is broken, but 36% from 3 last season is pretty good. He's having a pretty bad 2nd season, though he's been injured mostly.
> 
> I'd be tempted if it was only for Mario, Minny's 2nd and a bit player. *I dont see Mario coming back next season anyway* and I dont see him being a big difference maker come this postseason.
> 
> Anyway, all speculation on our part. Murphy seems like the most and only realistic option to pickup.




That's pretty much the only plus, you'd be gettin someone to run the floor on the break with those horses..Y'all still would be bitching about the same things you already do tho :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rather Unique said:


> That's pretty much the only plus, you'd be gettin someone to run the floor on the break with those horses..Y'all still would be bitching about the same things you already do tho :laugh:


No doubt :laugh:

At this point we're definitely talking about trading someone with flaws for someone with flaws 

Quick question for everyone. I know its way too early to start thinking about this, but during the summer, would you guys consider a Nene/Felton for Bosh/Filler? That too much to give up for Bosh? :whoknows: 

Seems like Nene probably wont re-sign there and with Denver already having Ty Lawson, they may try to move him. just throwing it out there


----------



## Jace

I don't like Felton. I'd rather us package more pieces with Bosh and go after someone better (Dwight being the ultimate impossible pipedream).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Love their contracts though. We'd be a player once again in 2012 when Dwight is a free agent


----------



## Rather Unique

I wouldn't do that **** either..

I mean for all of what's made of our situation at the 5, we ain't asking all that much, be 7 foot, have a pulse, defend the post, be able to move, catch the ball and dunk. 

There a few on expiring contracts this yr, hopefully we can take a crack at one with the MLE (if it still exists) in the summer..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

TJ Ford will be bought out. Doesnt really fit what we're looking for though.


----------



## Jace

Kapono will be available!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Boston sends Kendrick Perkins and Nate Robinson to OKC for Jeff Green and Nenad Krstic. interesting.

Great trade for OKC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat announce that they have made no trades.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Boston picking up 2 players who can play the 4 probably means they wont go after Murphy. Plus Sheed is still out there.


----------



## Floods

Enjoy your eastern conference championship, guys. Make sure to send Danny Ainge a thank-you card.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wow what a trade for OKC if Perkins is healthy. I don't know what Boston is going to do with Jeff Green. Nice player but a luxury more than anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, OKC did great today. Perkins, Nazr Mohammed and Nate Robinson for Jeff Green, Nenad Krstic, Morris Peterson and DJ White. They made out like bandits.

As for the Celtics, still scratching my head on that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Seems pretty clear that Boston expects to be getting Troy Murphy. And Rasheed Wallace?
> 
> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Celtics could not be making it any clearer that they have cleared a place for Troy Murphy. Not good news from Heat perspective.


So another 4 to the C's? I guess they're gonna exclusively play Green at the 3, which you'd think would take away some of his effectiveness.

edit- just read about the Boston/Cleveland deal. Now it makes sense about Murphy.


----------



## sMaK

Now we gotta hope the Celtics play Dwight Howard in the 2nd round


----------



## Rather Unique

Read somewhere that Bibby wants a buyout, although the Wiz aren't in a rush to make it happen..If he does we should jump all over that. He's a shell but he can shoot and he's a vet who can run a team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rather Unique said:


> Read somewhere that Bibby wants a buyout, although the Wiz aren't in a rush to make it happen..If he does we should jump all over that. He's a shell but he can shoot and he's a vet who can run a team.


Seems up to Mike and how much he's willing to give up



> According to a person with knowledge of the situation, Mike Bibby is upset about leaving a playoff team in Atlanta to join a lottery team in Washington and is interested in receiving a buyout.
> 
> But while the topic has been discussed internally, a league source said Bibby would have to make a huge sacrifice of what's left of the $5.8 million he is owed this season, and the $6.4 million he will receive next season. Since that appears unlikely, Bibby is expected to be in uniform in Miami on Friday.


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy

The Boston trade doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Jace

They didnt think they could re-sign him this summer. $.

Funny they get Green back. They drafted him after that horrible season, but obviously traded him for Allen.


----------



## Rather Unique

Dee-Zy said:


> The Boston trade doesn't make any sense to me.


Trying to win it all by putting their eggs in the old basket ( the O'neals, maybe Sheed) open up room for Troy Murphy, have another big wing to guard Lebron, meanwhile not dealing with re-signing Perk long-term (after he already declined one extension). 

And looking towards the future by having two small 4's to choose from as they go into FA (probably choosing the cheaper btw BigInfant/Green) and by trading perk and a his possible extension the only players they have under contract at the end of the 2012 season in Rondo.Pierce giving them a future and money to play with...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Did it hit everyone yet again that we have LEBRON JAMES on this team after the trade deadline activity? Guys like Melo and D-Will are great and then you sit back and think holy **** Lebron James is on my favorite team.


----------



## Wade County

^ Plus he's locked up for 4, potentially 6 years (god I hope they dont exercise that ETO).


----------



## futuristxen

Wow. Boston got smaller today. What are they thinking? Is anyone here really scared of Jeff Green? Or Shaq getting more minutes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Leon Powe was just bought out by the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen

Rather Unique said:


> Read somewhere that Bibby wants a buyout, although the Wiz aren't in a rush to make it happen..If he does we should jump all over that. He's a shell but he can shoot and he's a vet who can run a team.


Yeah Bibby is an upgrade on Arroyo.


----------



## futuristxen

I think Boston giving up Perkins means we don't need to kill ourselves to get a center here with the buyouts, and instead should look for the upgrade at Point guard. Which shouldn't be hard. And maybe upgrading at Juwon Howard's spot.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Can Devin Harris guard Rondo?


----------



## Jace

We should waive Howard and pounce on Powe. He's healthy, right?


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy said:


> Can Devin Harris guard Rondo?


Devin actually played some really good-great defense on Wade during the Finals. Keyword: some. The common belief had been that length and size (Josh Howard, Tayshaun Prince) were the best way to slow Wade, but both teams eventually found that smaller, quicker guys (Harris, Lindsay Hunter) are more apt to do the job. I guess what I'm saying is, maybe. He's shown the effort in the past. Wade, at least at that time, was just as quick as Rondo, maybe quicker. Way more dangerous not only driving, but with the pull-up as well.

OK...now...why do you ask? Not sure I see Harris finding his way here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I Was curious. Cuz I remember him doing a good job against Wade in the finals cuz of his speed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A couple of buyout updates..


> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Wizards and new guard Mike Bibby are discussing a possible buyout, a source told Y! Sports.





> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> After clearing waivers, as expected, big man Leon Powe is expected to get interest from BOS, LAL & NYK. Ex-Celtics preference is Boston.


Also, Jared Jeffries was bought out. Doubt there will be much interest, if any, from Miami.


----------



## Adam

He's a good defender. He was 8th in charges drawn last year (44). He would be the perimeter defender we lack. Him and LeBron together would be incredible. But with Mike so brittle and in and out of the lineup I doubt we are even looking at a move at that position. Which is a shame.


----------



## futuristxen

Jefferies would be a better end of the bench guy than Howard I think.

The guys who need to be cut/upgraded are: Arroyo, Magloire, Howard. They're doing **** all right now. I offer Magloire an assistant coaching job or something to keep him around. Arroyo and Howard I tell "seyanora".

Bring in Mike Bibby to replace Arroyo and start games for us(moving Chalmers back to the bench to be energy guy). Replace Howard with Jefferies so we have some more athleticism defensively. And then get a center in Magloire's spot(hopefully Dahlembert).

That would fill out the team perfectly IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Replacing 3 of the stiffs on the bench with Jeffries, Bibby and Murphy would be great.


----------



## Wade County

Our bench was awful last night. With Mike barely playing, it really exposes them as one dimensional stiffs that can't do ****.

We better be active during buyout season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> STEIN_LINE_HQ Marc Stein
> Fully expect Powe back in Boston -- told Celts operating under belief it's a done deal -- but heard tonight NYK and now Memphis still tryin


Guess that means that if they get Powe, they wont go after Murphy?


----------



## Jace

Don't they have two open roster spots? They sent out two bigs, so they should be adding two, if that is the case. I could be wrong, and 'Sheed is another rumored possibility.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, they have two spots open. Dont know why both would go there when there's a good possibility that one or both dont get many minutes :whoknows:

I forgot who the reporter was but someone spoke to Sheed a day ago and he said he wasnt gonna return.


----------



## Jace

Ive seen people lie to the media in sports before


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This was talked about in the last game thread. Dwyane Wade is now averaging 25.8ppg on 50.3% for the season. The last guard to average over 25ppg while shooting over 50%? Of course, Michael Jordan in 91-92. In 95-95, MJ scored over 30 on 49.5%.

*Here's the list* of all guards who have averaged over 25 on 50%

Lebron is at 26.2ppg on 48.8%. If he and Wade end the season both being over 25ppg and over 50%, they'd be the 1st teammates to do this since Larry Bird and Kevin McHale in 86-87.


----------



## Ben

Just found this, I didn't find it funny at all, but Bosh haters might..

http://www.midwestsportsfans.com/wp...story-lebron-james-chris-bosh-dwyane-wade.jpg

Edit: changed it to link, it was more scrolling than I remembered.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Too long and drawn out. The Bosh = ostrich thing was perfect


----------



## sMaK

There's a "Troy Murphy" on Twitter that just opened an account an hour ago and tweeted that he was going to sign with the Heat. Looks bogus though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

TJ Ford tweeted to follow his former teammate, then linked it to that Troy Murphy account. Still looks fake though. I think TJ Ford was fooled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • The Heat would like to sign Mike Bibby if the Wizards give him a buyout; Washington called it unlikely but hasn’t ruled it out. The Heat will explore Troy Murphy if he gets a buyout from Golden State (one report has Boston as the front-runner) and perhaps Indiana’s T.J. Ford, but he’s a poor three-point shooter.
> 
> • Sacramento center Samuel Dalembert — a possibility for the Heat’s midlevel exception (if there is one in the new labor deal) — told us last week, “It would be nice to play here [in Miami]. I see myself fitting in well with this team. They need someone to block shots, rebound. I can get lobs as an athletic big man. Some of their centers are at the tail end.” Dalembert, 29, then had 18 points and 13 rebounds — above his career averages (8.0 points, 8.2 rebounds, 1.9 blocks).
> 
> • The only center the Heat had a strong interest in before the trade deadline was Nene, but Denver wants to keep him “and we didn’t have the assets,” a Heat official said, adding the team would have dealt Mike Miller “only if something amazing came up.” Pat Riley did not offer Udonis Haslem in deals because he values him and feels loyalty after he took a pay cut. The Heat didn’t want to assume the big salaries of Chris Kaman or Brendan Haywood even if trades had been feasible.
> 
> • The lighter side: According to Heat minority owner Raanan Katz, Wizards coach Flip Saunders was so fed up late in Friday’s Heat game that he turned to fans and said his team was losing because his players “are not listening to me.” To which Katz playfully responded: “It couldn’t happen to a nicer guy.” (Those courtside fans must put up with Saunders yelling and often standing in front of them.)
> 
> Of the Celtics’ trade of Kendrick Perkins and Nate Robinson to Oklahoma City for Jeff Green and Nenad Krstic, one Eastern Conference scout said, “How can this not help the Heat? Unless Shaquille O’Neal is in the game, you have better matchups now playing Chris Bosh at center and Haslem at power forward when he comes back. Bosh can guard Kevin Garnett and Haslem can guard Krstic or [ Glen] Baby Davis. Boston’s interior defense is compromised.”
> 
> • The few available floor seats for Sunday’s Knicks-Heat game at AmericanAirlines Arena, which were commanding around $2,500, are now netting as much as $5,500 because of the Knicks’ trade for Carmelo Anthony. After the Anthony trade, Chad Ochocinco and Ken Griffey Jr. doled out several thousand dollars for floor seats Sunday.


Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/02/26/2087433_p2/um-hopes-receivers-can-catch.html#ixzz1F7WIBccR


----------



## Wade County

Interesting, Dalembert sounds like he wants in - wonder if Bibby or Ford would be good fits.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Stay away from Ford. I had to suffer watching him on the Raptors. He is injury prone and can't shoot to save his life. He is also very frail and gets abused from stronger PGs.

I have no comments on Bibby. Part of me still hopes that Chalmers can turn the corner and become our Rondo (albeit, very unlikely seeing as how he has progressed so far as opposed to Rondo).

I have been dreaming of landing Dalembert since we signed Lebron. He is the best C we can get to fit this team not named Howard. A rotation of Joel, Sammy, Bosh and UD is perfect.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Infact, add Billups and Dalembert and I think we have the perfect team.

I wonder how much Billups still have in the tank. Is not... perhaps Kirk Hinrich? His last year on his contract is next year so perhaps full MLE to Dalembert next year and then Hinrich the year after?


----------



## Ben

If we got Hinrich at least he wouldn't be able to defend Wade anymore.


----------



## BlackNRed

Lol Hinrich sucks.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I always thought of Hinrich as a good Defender that can shoot the 3. I could be wrong. Haven't really seen him play since we played the bulls in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

Finishing up watching the All-Star game so I can erase it before tonights matchup, and I have a couple observations to share:

- Bosh may or may not have a 'Y' chromosome, but he definitely has two 'X's. Dude just bends over like a bitch (female dog) in Heat under the basket when "fighting" for rebounds. It really sucks because with his size and athleticism he'd be a monster on the boards if he had a tougher mindset.

- Also, Derrick Rose reminds me of how Dwyane used to be. Quiet. Shy. Unassuming. Humble. It'd be nice if Dwyane recognized this too, and while he can never go back to being that D-Wade, he an remember where he came from and cut out some of the pomposity he's allowed himself to creep into his game. He'd be a better player if he rediscovered some humility.

- Bonus: LeBron is...aye yaye yaye...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Guard Mike Bibby agreed to give up entire $6.2 million salary for the '11-'12 season to get buyout with Wiz to play for winner, source says.


Damn, talk about really wanting to play for a winner. Givng up $6.2 million, at this stage in his career? 

This could either be good news for us or bad news. He could come here, or maybe go to Boston, who need a backup PG after trading Nate Robinson away..

Hopefully playing down here with his brother in-law intrigues him.


----------



## sMaK

It has to be us. He would start here and play with his brother in law. Please let it be true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> AlexKennedyNBA Alex Kennedy
> Mike Bibby and the Wizards have agreed to a buyout. Sources close to the point guard say that his preference is to sign with the Miami Heat.


Lets hope this dude is right.

What's funny is that he may take Eddie's minutes if he signs here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> All signs now point to Bibby signing with Heat ... the guess is it happens Wednesday, with him in uniform Thursday.


..


----------



## Wade County

Bibby would be good. Doubt he has enough time to take over as a starter, but yeah, i'd give him House's minutes.

He's a shell of his former self, but he can still hit threes and pass the rock. That's basically all we need.


----------



## Wade County

Now if we can get Murphy too...that'd be sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Source: Mike Bibby headed to Heat*


> In a stunning move, Bibby, whom the Wizards acquired from Atlanta last week in a trade for Kirk Hinrich, gave up his entire salary for next season. The 32-year-old point guard had one year and $6.2 million left on his deal.
> 
> "He sacrificed some money in order to win a championship," said David Falk, Bibby's agent. "Once you're past 10, 11 years in the league, you want to be in a situation where you can win. He's got some attractive options open to him."
> 
> Bibby is eager to sign with a title-contending team after clearing waivers, and sources say the Los Angeles Lakers, Boston Celtics, Miami Heat and Portland Trail Blazers are interested in him.
> 
> Bibby will clear waivers on Wednesday. While Falk said Bibby has not made a decision yet about which team he will join, one source close to the situation said he's headed to Miami.
> 
> The source also said Miami is the front-runner for Troy Murphy. The Heat will have to cut as many players as they sign, and the source said Carlos Arroyo and Jamaal Magloire are the likeliest candidates.
> 
> However, Falk, who doesn't represent Murphy, maintained that nothing has been agreed to.
> 
> "I've been in touch with six or seven of the top teams," he said. "Nothing can be done until he clears waivers."


So we're apparently Front runners for both Bibby and Murphy. Two nice upgrades off the bench.

Smithi wont like hearing that news about Arroyo though


----------



## Adam

Call me sensitive but it really pains me to see guys get cut. Even if it's a traitorous, useless player like Howard I will still feel for them.


----------



## -33-

Surprised we're favorites for Murphy too.

See ya later Arroyo, and adios big cat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Corey Brewer about to be bought as well by the Knicks.

Hell, lets upgrade this entire ****ing bench while we're at it :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen

If he can shoot the rock. Handle the ball. Manage the offense. And not turn the ball over...which he should be able to do...then this is an excellent addition. Even if he can't guard the chair he's standing in.


----------



## futuristxen

Wade2Bosh said:


> Corey Brewer about to be bought as well by the Knicks.
> 
> Hell, lets upgrade this entire ****ing bench while we're at it :laugh:


I'm sayin'. It's like having a free draft pick this year!


----------



## Adam

Corey Brewer belongs in Russia with Patrick Beverley. I say no way to him.


----------



## futuristxen

Adam said:


> Call me sensitive but it really pains me to see guys get cut. Even if it's a traitorous, useless player like Howard I will still feel for them.


To be fair, we're really the only team that was going to employ Howard this year. I don't feel too bad about cutting him because of that. Magloire and Arroyo, though--a little bit. But I would hope Magloire would stick around as a coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I doubt we're gonna look at Brewer, but i'd personally rather have him here, taking the place of one of the corpses on our bench, than having him possibly sign with a Chicago or Boston.


----------



## Wade County

I'm not high on Brewer, but i'd be suprised if we didnt look at him. He has the tools to be a very good defensive player, just hasn't had the coaching yet. He's a Gator also which could work in his favour.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ira's sources back up broussard's sources in saying that Bibby will sign with Miami and that Murphy is leaning to the Heat as well



> A pair of independent sources have confirmed to the Sun Sentinel that veteran point guard Mike Bibby plans to sign with the Miami Heat in the wake of Monday's buyout from the Washington Wizards.
> 
> Bibby is the brother-in-law of Heat guard Eddie House and also is close with Heat forward LeBron James, who spent time with Bibby following last Friday's Heat victory over the Wizards at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> In fact, in the wake of Bibby being dealt at last Thursday's NBA trading deadline to the Wizards, Heat guard Dwyane Wade said the Hawks might come to regret the move.
> 
> "Mike Bibby was huge for them, was big," Wade said. "Not having Mike Bibby, I don't really know how their team will shake out."
> 
> The Heat also stand as frontrunners to acquire outside-shooting power forward Troy Murphy, who Monday received a buyout from the Golden State Warriors. Murphy, too, would become available to be signed on Wednesday. Murphy was acquired at last week's trading deadline from the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> To accommodate Bibby and Murphy, the Heat would have to waive two players. While veteran power forward Juwan Howard stood as a player likely to be released, he is represented by David Falk, who also represents Bibby, and an accommodation may have been negotiated to make sure he is safe on the roster.


Link


----------



## Ben

Corey Brewer is a very good defender isn't he, or did I dream that?


----------



## Wade County

He's solid, but he has the tools to be a good defender - sure.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Sign. Mike. Bibby. ASAP.


----------



## futuristxen

There's probably no real point to getting Brewer as we are like 4 deep at the wings.


----------



## Adam

I wants teh updatez. Bibby me plz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nothing new yet..


> MiamiHeraldHeat Miami Herald Heat
> Mike #Bibby's agent, David Falk, tells the Herald that options remain open: #Heat, #Celtics, #Lakers, #Spurs and #Blazers.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Miami Herald Heat
> David Falk, Mike #Bibby's agent: "He wants to go to a team with the best shot to win and make an impact."
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Miami Herald Heat
> For those asking, Mike Bibby is in Atlanta tonight and not Miami.


----------



## -33-

Bibby would be foolish to go elsewhere. He'll sign on Wednesday, and play on Thursday night.


----------



## myst

Brewer won't sign here, but as a Gator fan I have seen him play plenty, he is a good shooter, great defender, and hit huge shots in big games. He is a lesser D-Wright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Murphy update


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Troy Murphy has phone calls set with Pat Riley and Danny Ainge on Monday night, and source says "still torn" between Miami and Boston.
> 
> There's no guarantee Murphy will make a decision on Tuesday, but it's likely within next 48 hours.


Work your magic once again, Riles


----------



## Dee-Zy

Man... I really wish we could dump Howard for Murphy.

I'd hate to see Arroyo go but I guess it comes down to him and Big Cat and as useless as Big Cat is... he is Canadian. I still wish to see Big Cat + Joel + Dalembert as the 3 headed Heat Monster


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Mike Bibby" is still trending on twitter worldwide. Not even Kobe or Lebron have trended this long this season :laugh:


----------



## Ben

People who are saying Troy Murphy is going to hurt us more than help us clearly haven't seen that we gave minutes to Juwan Howard early in the season. He cannot be worse than him. There is no way.


----------



## sknydave

We will need the Big Cat to provide some hard fouls during the playoffs against Boston


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Troy Murphy decides to sign with the Celtics over Heat.

Oh well. If he takes some minutes away from Davis against us, that's fine with me.

Wonder if we'll look at Powe now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chris Bosh Left In Hot Car For Hours By Heat Teammates *

Damn :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Add Al Thornton to the list of buyouts.


----------



## Wade County

Weird that guys like Thornton and Brewer are getting bought out. They were lotto picks like, 3 years ago.


----------



## Adam

Only further illustrates how stupid the talk was that we would be unable to fill out a roster with any talent. And if Riley wasn't an honorable man he would cut ties with several guys and replace them with better players.


----------



## Jace

al thornton would be great. not a smooth athlete, but boy can he fill it up. ive been clamoring for a j.r., young, m. thornton type bench scorer, but id settle for al. we should take a look....and f murphy. enjoy bostons bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Everyone is already reporting that Thornton will sign with the Warriors once he clears waivers.

I believe Bibby clears waivers at 6pm tomorrow so he cant sign until then.


----------



## sMaK

Al Thorton seems like one of those players that will never be part of a winning team. I wouldn't want any part of that guy.


----------



## Wade County

We dont play again til Thursday (friday over here), so that's enough time for Bibby to be suiting up vs Orlando.

Wonder if he'll start from the get go?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He cant sign until 6pm Wednesday. Since the Heat usually practice around noon, he wont get a practice in, which I would think would mean that he'd probably come off the bench on Thursday and maybe even Friday.


----------



## Ben

I have no idea how this one is going to go down with you guys, but providing he can prove himself, anyone up for taking a flier on Eddy Curry who's been bought out?


----------



## futuristxen

Windhorst was saying we'd get Curry. If he can actually play he might be a good post scorer to have come off the bench for a change of pace.

He can't rebound though. And doesn't play defense. But he has good hands and can finish. And has some post moves.


----------



## Wade County

Might be worth a flier, but he has barely played for years. He offers something none of our current centers do though, which is a legitimate post threat.


----------



## futuristxen

It's definitely a no risk/high reward situation. He's only 28/29. So even if he didn't play much this year, if they got him on the Dexter Pittman program--maybe he could be salvaged? And then we'd have Curry, Anthony, and Pittman for the future with maybe Oden?


----------



## PoetLaureate

I would definitely take a flier on Curry. The Heat and Riley have made a living turning guys like that around. I don't know much about his heart condition, but if we are talking about getting a talented dude in shape and getting his head on straight, Riles is the best in the business.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> AlexKennedyNBA Alex Kennedy
> by SedanoShow
> Eddy Curry is telling those close to him that he'll eventually sign with the Miami Heat. He has to sign before final day of regular season.


Seems like he really wants to play down here. I think we could definitely get him this summer no matter if we pass on him now. 

I doubt he'd play much, if at all, but it wouldnt hurt to get a 2 or 3 month head start on getting him in the kind of conditioning Riley would want him in to start next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Corey Brewer would have helped defensively on wing. Mavs get stronger. Word is Eddy Curry longshot to sign here.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> @KingJames 20+ games left in phase 2. I'm ReFOCUSED! No prisoners, I have no friends when at WAR besides my Soldiers.


Sounds ready to finish this season strong.

Hope this quote doesnt come back to haunt him like the Karma tweet did.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron would get criticized for opening a pack of Skittles so don't get your hopes up


----------



## Dee-Zy

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron would get criticized for opening a pack of Skittles so don't get your hopes up





hahahah, word.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

0-2 since that Lebron tweet. After the Karma tweet, we lost 3 in a row and Lebron, Bosh and Wade all got hurt within a week of it...

Carlos Arroyo will sign with the Celtics


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> If you can't beat 'em join 'em: Carlos Arroyo to sign with injury-plagued Celtics.


----------



## Ben

Arroyo to drop 40 with Bibby guarding him, it's inevitable.


----------



## sMaK




----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Carlos Arroyo will sign with the Celtics


----------



## Wade County

Last 2 posts = mad lulz.


----------



## BigWill33176

After reading Jason Whitlock's POS article this morning I decided my time was better spent on this than on paying attention to law school. Please forgive the amateur graph making skills. 













edit: the team winning pct. is done on a week by week basis because I didn't feel like computing/uploading 60+ data points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^When the Heat were winning, he had to write about Lebron's contraction comment :laugh:

UD update..


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Udonis Haslem shot on the court for first time. Says that it would be late March at earliest, but optimistic overall.


----------



## Adam

BigWill33176 said:


> After reading Jason Whitlock's POS article this morning I decided my time was better spent on this than on paying attention to law school. Please forgive the amateur graph making skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the team winning pct. is done on a week by week basis because I didn't feel like computing/uploading 60+ data points.


This might be the best thing ever posted here. :laugh: Good job Will.


----------



## Adam

It's not pleasant anymore how hating on the Heat is a popular pastime at the moment.

The more people hate on this team and seeing them actually give a crap enough to cry has endeared them more to me than in recent weeks when they have been a source of contempt.


----------



## futuristxen

I think this just circles the wagons even more. Lebron was saying today how Spoelstra is their captian, and all kinds of stuff like that. I think this team is getting to the point where they would probably take bullets for one another.

If we break out of this funk, we're going to be a lot better for it, especially in high pressure situations in the playoffs.

I hope what the team is learning is that late game situations are random, but they don't always go in your favor. You are better off executing early, and taking care of business so it doesn't come to that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

The unlucky angle has to be played a little. When a team goes 1-18 in game winners, that's just straight up bad luck which is why I don't take the closer stuff very seriously. They can run better plays and get better shots, but I wouldn't be surprised if opposing teams also have one of the highest game winner/tying shot percentages AGAINST the Heat. I'm not laying off Spo, but the breaks haven't been going his way.


----------



## Floods

People are actually kicking up **** because of the results of 18 selected field goal attempts over this entire season?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Floods said:


> People are actually kicking up **** because of the results of 18 selected field goal attempts over this entire season?


Which is why it's dumb to label certain players as clutch or not based on game winners. I was never one to subscribe to any sort of clutch theory simply because the sample size is always way too small to make any solid conclusion.


----------



## Floods

PoetLaureate said:


> Which is why it's dumb to label certain players as clutch or not based on game winners. I was never one to subscribe to any sort of clutch theory simply because the sample size is always way too small to make any solid conclusion.


HOLY. ****ING. ****. SOMEONE GETS IT SOMEONE GETS IT SOMEONE GETS IT.

I'm repping you.


----------



## BigWill33176

Adam said:


> This might be the best thing ever posted here. :laugh: Good job Will.


Haha thanks, it looks pretty questionable but its pretty damn telling I think. I think my favorite little feature is in the beginning of the season. We start losing and the articles start pouring in (four in a week). Then theres a brief little respite where we win 3 in a row and suddenly a week of radio silence. The next week we start to slide again and lose those games against Memphis, Indiana, and Orlando and they collectively bang out 7 articles in about a week's span. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigWill33176

PoetLaureate said:


> The unlucky angle has to be played a little. When a team goes 1-18 in game winners, that's just straight up bad luck which is why I don't take the closer stuff very seriously. They can run better plays and get better shots, but I wouldn't be surprised if opposing teams also have one of the highest game winner/tying shot percentages AGAINST the Heat. I'm not laying off Spo, but the breaks haven't been going his way.



I was thinking about this earlier. If Wade hits that baseline jumper at the last second we win and nobody questions the Heat as title contenders like everyone is doing today. Wade was wide open on the baseline. He rushed it but even still thats a shot he hits most of the time. We know he isn't a choke artist. Besides clutch free throws and stupid 3s with 15 on the shot clock we know he usually comes through. We just got unlucky and he bricked it.


----------



## Wade County

Whoah, Will, awesome post. Knew it wasn't just my imagination.


----------



## Wade County

Oh, and I can handle the missed game winners. What I can't handle are these blown double digit leads - no excuse not to be able to close out 4th quarters with double digit leads. None.


----------



## Adam

The leaps people are taking with that stat are so mind-numbingly stupid. They used that stat to call us, quoting Mike Tirico, "The worst team at the end of games in the NBA."

I can very easily see a team like Cleveland or Minnesota being 3-8 or 3-5 or 4-6 in "end of game shots to tie or take the lead." You have no way of knowing whether players with other teams would have performed better in the situations we were in where we missed shots. There's no control.


----------



## Floods

That and trying to make a point out of an 18 FGA sample size is just ludicrous.


----------



## Wade County

We're on pace to win 56 games. I really thought we'd win at minimum 60


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Floods said:


> People are actually kicking up **** because of the results of 18 selected field goal attempts over this entire season?





PoetLaureate said:


> Which is why it's dumb to label certain players as clutch or not based on game winners. I was never one to subscribe to any sort of clutch theory simply because the sample size is always way too small to make any solid conclusion.


Lebatard wrote on this very subject in today's Miami Herald


*Heat’s recent losses troubling, but hardly conclusive*


----------



## sMaK

That LeBatard article is great. Hollinger tweeted about it earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Anyone else trying to stay away from ESPN yet find it hard because you're so programmed to turn the channel to ESPN?

Heat gotta win on Thursday...


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone else trying to stay away from ESPN yet find it hard because you're so programmed to turn the channel to ESPN?
> 
> Heat gotta win on Thursday...


Unless it's College ball or related program, I'm barely watching ESPN these days...Even the bitch ass anchors go in on us, wtf? Since when is yo ass supposed to offer your 'expert' opinion. :whatever:


----------



## Gx

Another ESPN Insider article from John Hollinger



> *Heat's roller-coaster ride continues*
> Take a step back. Breathe. LeBron and his Super Friends haven't yet lost anything that really matters in Miami. Now for the bad news.
> 
> So, how bad is it?
> 
> On one hand, not as bad everyone is making it out to be. The stories everyone is making a big deal about now are unlikely to have much bearing on how the Heat fare in the playoffs. Take that 1-for-18 mark, for instance. That's what Miami is shooting this season when tied or down by 1-3 points in the final 30 seconds. That's horrible, of course, but also an obvious small-sample fluke; you could have Jamaal Magloire shoot half-court shots 18 times and end up with a better percentage. When it comes down to a playoff crunch-time situation, I have a great deal of confidence that Miami's offense will be greater than a 6 percent proposition.
> 
> And the investigative reporting about who possibly cried and when? Please. Everything is magnified because of who is on this team and how they've become the league's public enemy No. 1, and the crying story is a perfect example -- this wouldn't make a ripple if the team were Indiana or Memphis, much less become an event for the nation to scrutinize and dissect like a biology frog. Just to clarify, however, there is no truth to the rumor that Heat players began weeping after learning that Mike Miller and Joel Anthony still had four years left on their contracts.
> 
> But Heat fans shouldn't go all Alfred E. Neumann, either. Even from an analytic perspective, the Heat's recent slide is worrisome.
> 
> Take a step back and look back. It's hard to remember now, but Miami went through a dominating stretch in December and January when it went 21-1; coincidentally, that stretch culminated in an overtime win in Portland that saw LeBron James hit several big shots down the stretch.
> 
> Since then, the Heat are 13-12. A five-game losing streak can be dismissed as a small sample; a third of a season is less easily brushed aside. Sure, there were a few assorted injuries in there, but none greater than those faced by most teams. Miami's three key players have actually been healthier, collectively, than in past seasons.
> 
> Yet they've struggled right when we expected them to jell. The Heat once had the league's best scoring margin, and it wasn't close. Now they're fourth. They once topped my Power Rankings by an equally sizable distance; now they're fifth.
> 
> They've lost because they couldn't score (New York, Chicago) and because they couldn't defend (San Antonio, Portland). They've lost at home and on the road. And although some recent events can be written off as unlikely one-time occurrences -- Orlando's 3-point shooting deluge, for instance, or the free throw that bounced right back to Luol Deng in the Chicago game -- the big-picture stuff doesn't look nearly as good, either.
> 
> Make no mistake, the Heat are still a potent team capable of unleashing a fearsome run in the playoffs. They're third in the East, not 13th. With a win Thursday against L.A., they could still catch the Lakers to have home-court advantage in a potential Heat-Lakers Finals.
> 
> The Lakers, perhaps ironically, serve as a good example for Miami. Two near-panics occurred earlier this season when L.A. went through losing streaks of four games and three games, ones that included depressing, one-sided home losses against the likes of Milwaukee and Memphis. (The Grizzlies, as it turns out, are really good, but nobody knew that at the time.)
> 
> As with the Lakers, Miami's opponents are going to cool off; they're shooting 43.2 percent on 3s in the streak, which obviously isn't sustainable. Similarly, the Heat's five opponents shot ridiculously well from the line, culminating in Portland's 18-of-19 on Tuesday; for the five games, their opponents were 86-of-103 (83.5 percent).
> 
> On the other hand, I had alluded earlier this season to the fact that Miami was unusually fortunate in the number of 3s and free throws opponents were missing; the law of averages caught the Heat this week. Even after this stretch, Miami is among the league's leaders in free throw "defense" and opponent's 3-point percentage.
> 
> Similarly, some of Miami's recent offensive woes seemingly should cure themselves. Most obviously, Miller can't possibly be this terrible. He has had a true shooting percentage of 58 or better for seven straight seasons, playing in far less hospitable situations than his current one. This year he's at 55.0 despite taking virtually nothing but wide-open shots. That's a 26-game sample, though, and one has to think his career trend will win out eventually.
> 
> It's not just Miller. Chris Bosh's recently expressed desire to shoot inside more is not without reason -- his shot charts included a lot more paint tries when he was in Toronto. Of course, the piece of this picture Bosh seems to have forgotten is that many of those attempts began with perimeter catches and a strong left-handed drive to the rim; if you don't want to spot up for jumpers all the time, you're allowed to dribble, Chief. One way or the other, though, the Heat certainly could be getting more from Bosh offensively than they have been.
> 
> Miami's playbook also has been criticized, occasionally from within the locker room, but so was Cleveland's, and I suspect the way LeBron James plays is a huge part of it. His patented pick-and-backup-to-the-midcourt-line play isn't a coaching call, it's James bringing everything to a screeching halt when he sees an isolation opportunity. This hardly seems like an optimal use of the players around him, but the fact remains that he has done this to great effect in the past, producing strong offensive results with far less accomplished sidekicks in Cleveland.
> 
> James also still leads the league in PER, even if his woeful clutch stats have all but eliminated him from the MVP race.
> 
> (Although the late-game struggles are a basically irrelevant predictor of future results, the MVP is a looking-backward trophy. The results in those high-leverage situations are binary 1s and 0s; or in James' case 0s and 0s. He is the best player in the league, but one can now make a strong case that other players -- most notably a certain behemoth center a few miles up the Florida Turnpike -- have been more valuable in 2010-11.)
> 
> In a nutshell, though, I feel the same way about Miami's slump as I did about L.A.'s two mini-slumps earlier this season. It's a big deal primarily because it's championship-or-bust for these two teams, so any time either one doesn't play like a champion, it's panic time. In Miami's case, it's made worse because two bad bounces made it a five-game streak rather than a mundane three-in-five-games-against-good-teams affair.
> 
> The Lakers recovered from their slump, and at some point the Heat will, too -- if not Wednesday night, then certainly against the three-week slate of patsies they can nurse themselves to health against right before the playoffs start.
> 
> But for each, the big-picture prognosis from those slumps hasn't been altered much. The Lakers and Heat, rather than being on a season-long collision course for a Finals showdown, are just two of seven serious contenders for the prize. They might end up meeting in June anyway, but the odds say it's more likely they won't -- especially if each is trying to slug its way to the Finals as a No. 3 seed.
> 
> Of course, there are recent examples that provide encouragement. Miami's statistical profile is no longer any better than that of several other contenders, but nor is it any worse. The Heat have struggled against good teams and lost a ton of close games, but, as Matt Scribbins of Hoopdata.com noted earlier this week, so did the Green Bay Packers, who empirically rated at or near the top of the NFC most of the season even as they struggled to make the playoffs. The Packers, of course, went on to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> The ultimate fate of a football team in Wisconsin is probably of little consolation right now to Heat fans, who see their team slumping when it should be peaking and weirdly unable to get production from complementary pieces (Miller, Mike Bibby, Erick Dampier) who were expected to be difference-makers.
> 
> But as bad as it seems, five-game losing streaks aren't Armageddons, and the inability to beat good teams in the regular season doesn't necessarily spell playoff doom -- as Heat fans know from their 2006 playoff run.
> 
> The takeaway, instead, is that, until further notice, Miami is just one of the pack. Given that it looks as though the Heat will have to hack their way out of the East as a No. 3 seed and go through Boston and Chicago defenses that seem tailor-made to stop the Heat's penetrating, isolating wing players, their chances of winning the title in Year 1 have never looked so distant.
> 
> Yes, at their best, they're good enough to storm through a quarter of the schedule at 21-1; unfortunately, they've also shown they can be bad enough to make you forget that stretch ever happened.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=PERDiem-110309


----------



## Gx

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone else trying to stay away from ESPN yet find it hard because you're so programmed to turn the channel to ESPN?
> 
> Heat gotta win on Thursday...


I don't have ESPN the channel, but the website seems to have both good and bad articles about us all the time. I've really enjoyed the coverage this season from them.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah the Heat Index has been a good spot for Heat stuff IMO.

I think this stretch is annoying. Probably if we can keep our heads, we'll get out of it eventually.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This schedule doesnt turn in our favor for a while so we'll either continue this play or turn it around and get people to shut up again.

Next 6 games:

Lakers
Grizzlies
Spurs
Thunder
@Hawks
Nuggets

I'd take 4-2 at this point. 5 of 6 home should be in our advantage, but this week has shown otherwise.


----------



## sMaK

Adam is gonna like this one


----------



## Rather Unique

sMaK said:


> Adam is gonna like this one


jesus christ.


----------



## Smithian

I'm so damn ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County

Wow, that Bosh pic is destined to be "amended" and become an internet meme :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

All I gotta say is, it's no coincidence that Woj has posted 2 articles in the past few days ridiculing:

1) Lebron and Wade and their 'tenuous' relationship.
2) Riley as an egotistical ruler

**** I hate this guy.


----------



## futuristxen

Wade County said:


> All I gotta say is, it's no coincidence that Woj has posted 2 articles in the past few days ridiculing:
> 
> 1) Lebron and Wade and their 'tenuous' relationship.
> 2) Riley as an egotistical ruler
> 
> **** I hate this guy.


What you don't like stories based on "a league source"?


----------



## futuristxen

Heat are 16-15 in games decided by 8 points or less...
http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/

Oh statistics...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj wrote an article following the Heat/Lakers game. Of course though, the focus of the article Was Kobe's crazy workout session after the game. In it, Woj takes his usual shots at Lebron, but Kobe gave Wade some nice props...


> “I’ve played against him, and I’ve played with him on the Olympic team, and I know this: He’s really good at [closing],” Bryant told Yahoo! Sports. “He’s not afraid of those moments. I think the world of him. His game, his competitive spirit. … He’s great.”


link


----------



## PoetLaureate

The Heat are 44-21 in games decided by 100 points or less


----------



## Dee-Zy

Woah! I thought we only played spurs once this season. Nice! Looking forward to a revenge!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, every team plays a home and away game vs every team in the opposing conference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, just looked at Lebron's season numbers. He's now at 49.8% on the season. Seems like every week it goes higher and higher. Wade is at 49.9%. Good chance now both end up over 25ppg and over 50% on the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD update..


> Heat forward Udonis Haslem — who is shooting but not running straight ahead with full body weight — remains hopeful of returning by early April from his foot injury but said Tuesday “it’s possible” he might only practice, and not play in a game, before the regular season ends April 13. “It’s more important for me to get practice time.” He said he has no doubt he will play in postseason but won’t be 100 percent. Alonzo Mourning met with Haslem after practice Tuesday: “He said to be smart … don’t try to come back early.”
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/03/...lphins-players-tweet-about.html#ixzz1GjwE1P9w


----------



## Dwyane Wade

This has nothing to do with the Heat. This is HILLAROUS, it was after the D-Wills game winner with the NEts..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leHkf1PdobY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## futuristxen

I'd be really careful about rushing UD back this year. I know we could use him, but this isn't a one year project. We need him for the next five years to be himself. I'd almost just leave him off the playoff roster so there's no temptation to play him and hurt his foot even more. The NBA is littered with stories of guys who played on foot injuries they shouldn't have and ended up never being the same for the rest of their career.

Juwon Howard is playing less sucky these days anyways.


----------



## Ben

Dwyane Wade said:


> This has nothing to do with the Heat. This is HILLAROUS, it was after the D-Wills game winner with the NEts..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leHkf1PdobY&feature=player_embedded


Hahahaha


----------



## Dee-Zy

ßen said:


> Hahahaha


I saw that video off of NBA's Facebook Page but the comments are priceless!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds All Heat season tickets for 2011-12 are sold out. Team introducing premium service for those wanting tix, including for 2011 playoffs.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"White hot" is back as the theme for the playoffs



> IraHeatBeat And "White Hot" it will be again for the Heat playoff scheme.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Always preferred the back in black.

Especially since we are seen as the evil one now.

Let's just embrace that muther****er!!!!!


----------



## Ben

4 of the Heats last 12 are against teams +.500

7 of the Bulls last 14 games are against team +.500

9 of the Celtics last 14 games are against teams +.500, including us.

I think we have a very, very good chance at getting that #1 seed, especially if Boston start to rest those old legs.


----------



## futuristxen

I think we'll catch the Celtics because we play them head to head once, and that's a game swing right there. Bulls will probably win out. I don't even really care at this point.


----------



## Ben

Heat get first seed, Chicago second, Boston third...who's the MVP? I'd still say Derrick Rose but anyone think LeBron?


----------



## futuristxen

ßen said:


> Heat get first seed, Chicago second, Boston third...who's the MVP? I'd still say Derrick Rose but anyone think LeBron?


I think the only chance an MVP comes from the heat is if Wade for MVP gets enough steam. There is no way in hell that Lebron is going to win MVP this season at this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Riley and Heat vice president/player personnel Chet Kammerer scouted 10 NCAA Tournament games last week. The Heat has no first-round pick in the June draft but has Minnesota’s second-round selection from the Michael Beasley trade.
> 
> “We feel [that] pick, 31 or 32 or wherever it might be, is going to be a pretty good pick,” Riley said. “We saw a lot of players that have some potential. We’re going to accumulate the assets over the next couple of years.
> 
> “Next year [2012], we’ll be able to use our first-round pick. Anybody that we do draft and put them in the environment with Dwyane, [Chris Bosh] and LeBron, they will raise their level of play.”
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/03/21/2125503/miami-heat-has-options-at-point.html#ixzz1HDUPkuSf


Didnt know we still had next years 1st rd pick. And that Minny pick this year is just as good as a late 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WallaceHeatNBA Michael Wallace
> All in The Family: Eddie House slated as Heat's backup PG behind bro-in-law Mike Bibby with Chalmers (knee) likely out 2 weeks.


Hope he's found his 3pt range.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron once again named eastern conference POTW. 

I was hoping Bosh would win it. Its pretty meaningless but he's played so well this past week.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Didnt know we still had next years 1st rd pick. And that Minny pick this year is just as good as a late 1st.


Yeah that really suprises me. I thought for sure we dealt it to Cavs or Raps!?

Ah well, that's good. We essentially will pick up 2 late first rounders, or we could package them for maybe a mid 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The 1st rd pick we kept is for 2012. This years 1st rd pick went to Toronto. But that Minny pick is gonna end up being only about 3 or 4 spots lower than where we were picking this year, plus its a non guaranteed contract.


----------



## Wade County

^ Oh right, got it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Knicks. Up 9 on Boston with 7 minutes to go and end up losing by 10 :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Da'Sean Butler update...


> He’s back. Da’Sean Butler posted on his Twitter account Monday that he finally has been cleared for court work from the devastating knee injury that knocked him out of last season’s Final Four.
> 
> The Heat 2010 second-round pick has been undergoing his therapy in Miami, part of the agreement when he was released by the Heat at the end of training camp, still unable to play at that point.
> 
> By rule, Butler is a free agent, free to sign with the team of his choice.
> 
> But one has to wonder about the greater truth, considering the Heat not only signed him for the current season, well aware of the unlikelihood that he would play, but also provided partial guaranteed compensation for next season.
> 
> In other words, it will be interesting to see if there is a return from the $300,000 the Heat guaranteed him for 2010-11 and the $394,000 the Heat guaranteed for next season.
> 
> Butler would be playoff eligible for any team he signs with, since he has not played in the league this season.
> 
> Reached Tuesday, Butler’s agent, Richard Katz, told the SunSentinel, “He’s cleared to play. We’ve had some discussions with the Heat, but right now we’re just evaluating.”
> 
> It is a somewhat slippery situation, considering the Heat do not have a roster spot available for the gifted swingman out of West Virginia, with the likes of Juwan Howard and Jamaal Magloire able to potentially offer more during the postseason.
> 
> Of course, the Heat also will have to have three players inactive during the postseason, so something could be said for stashing Butler rather than an unusable veteran.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Interesting. Sounds like he will definitely be a signing, just depends on whether it is this season or next.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> WallaceHeatNBA Heat center Joel Anthony fractured nose in 2 places against Atlanta after being headbutted by Zaza. Will need to wear a mask.


..


----------



## Ben

He's gonna look badass


----------



## BlackNRed

Dwyane Wade should be MVP. #1 Guard in scoring(#4 overall) #1 Guard FG%, blocks and #2 in rebounds/is one of the better defenders in the NBA.


----------



## Dee-Zy

damn

Anybody got a clip of that!? (The headbutt)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^it was an accidental headbutt, not something premeditated. 

Zaza is like Jamaal. You're gonna get bumps and bruises and sometimes facial fractures when they're in the game


----------



## Adam

Compare Bosh's swag with Wade's:




















:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Haha I noticed that the other day too :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

hhahahahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Dee-Zy

Doesn't help the case against the whole Bosh is an ostrich thing.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Hahha Bosh is so hilariously awkward


----------



## sMaK

That is awesome LOL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Da'Sean Butler signs with the Spurs..


----------



## sMaK




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, it sucks. We spent all year rehabbing him in our facility, only to have him leave and sign with another team once he's fully healed. And sign with the Spurs and we all know how great they are at finding talent.


----------



## Dee-Zy

exactly...


----------



## Smithian

Is Big Z still alive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Zydrunas Ilgauskas expected to be in uniform tomorrow night for Heat.


More good news on UD


> WallaceHeatNBA Michael Wallace
> Udonis Haslem making steady yet patient progress in rehab from foot surgery. He was dunking at end of Saturday's practice.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Udonis Haslem is expected to travel next week, as will Mario Chalmers. The "Band of Brothers" will be together on the road for 1st time.
> 
> ByTimReynolds All 15 Heat players have not traveled together this season ... until now. Reinforcements for Cleveland, no doubt.


----------



## Dee-Zy

LOL @ Reinforcements!


----------



## Gx

> *Alonzo Mourning stops busy Miami traffic to assist a pedestrian*
> 
> During his NBA playing career, Alonzo Mourning(notes) was known for his long frame, exquisite timing and defensive footwork. It allowed the 6-foot-10 center to rank as one of the more destructive defense forces of his generation, with a Hall of Fame career only partially curtailed by a kidney disease that eventually required a transplant.
> 
> He was also a very good screener, getting in the way of opposing point men in order to allow teammate Tim Hardaway (who struggled with bad knees after several operations) a clear look at the rim.
> 
> Right around noon on Friday, in downtown Miami, shocked drivers on the city's busy US 1 road got to see both elements in action.
> 
> Apparently, Mourning dashed out of his truck and into traffic to act as a crossing guard for a pedestrian who needed the assistance. Mauricio Maldonado of the Sun Sentinel has the report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mourning's vehicle had been sitting in traffic on the right lane, when he spotted a disabled person sitting in a motorized wheelchair along the curb. Mourning jumped out of his SUV, stood in the road and stopped traffic by raising his long arms, while the wheelchair-bound pedestrian made it to the median. Then, the seven-time NBA All-Star immediately went to the southbound lanes and raised his arms to command stunned drivers to stop. All traffic movement instantly stopped, and the wheelchair safely made it to the other side.
> 
> After making sure the citizen was safe on the other side of the road, Mourning lowered his arms and headed to his SUV to the sound of cheering fans, who recognized the 6-foot-10 temporary crossing guard.
> 
> 
> 
> That's easily the coolest thing we've read all day, and knowing Mourning? It seems kind of typical. His gait, his determination, his quick thinking, and those long arms all add up to a story like this.
> 
> The Miami Heat have been kind of lacking on the interior this season. Perhaps Zo has a few more reps left in him?
Click to expand...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...tops-busy-Miami-traffic-to-assi?urn=nba-wp501


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Zo's the man.


----------



## myst

You guys getting pumped for the playoffs yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Stay WHITE, Miami!"

:laugh: Mickey will never live that down.


----------



## Wade County

Im filthy about DeSean signing with San Antonio. Can't blame the guy, but we should never of let that happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We'd have had to cut juwan for that to happen and with him being a big presence in the locker room, that wasnt gonna happen.

I put the blame on Riley on this one. Absolutely no reason to sign him in the 1st place, unless you knew for a fact that you were gonna keep him on the 15 man roster. Had we not signed him, we still would have held his rights.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yep, that's fair enough. Im annoyed because we knew he was the steal of the draft, we knew he'd be out 12 months, and we still did it.

We need all the quality draft picks we can get. Dissapointing.


----------



## futuristxen

Meh there's no guarantee that Butler makes the Spurs team next year. We may still see Butler in Heat training camp next year.

We'll get someone with our second round pick this year, to go with Pittman's development and be solid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Last 9 games of the season:


> Tue 29 @ Cleveland
> Wed 30 @ Washington
> Fri 01 @ Minnesota
> Sun 03 @ New Jersey
> Wed 06 vs Milwaukee
> Fri 08 vs Charlotte
> Sun 10 vs Boston
> Mon 11 @ Atlanta
> Wed 13 @ Toronto


9-0 is very attainable. Anything less than 8-1 and I'll be disappointed. That is, as long as that single loss isnt to Boston.


----------



## Wade County

That'd make it a 15 win streak going into the playoffs, correct?

Thatd be nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It'd be 14 straight. Definitely attainable too.


----------



## Wade County

Celtics just lost to the Pacers and the Bulls are down against the Sixers (in the 3rd). We're right on their heels.


----------



## Ben

Bulls are going to come back. I can see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont think there's any doubt that we end up with at least the 2nd seed now. C's have 6 playoff opponents left while we have just 2.

Wont get too excited about the Bulls game just yet. They seem to always be down in the 4th then Rose wills them to victory. Hope the Sixers dont go cold.


----------



## Wade County

Sixers are cold. Of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls down just 5 and have all the momentum heading to the 4th.

Hate watching Korver play cause all I can think about is how he was also a free agent this summer and is being paid half as much as we paid for Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade County

And does twice the job from downtown...

Hell, look at what the Warriors paid Dorell....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ugh, Dorell makes it even worse.


----------



## Wade County

3yrs $12M

Thats all ill say...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls cut it to 6, then Philly brings it back to 10 with 1:44 left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sixers up 13 with 1:06 left.

So with a win tomorrow, we could cut the lead down to 1.5.


----------



## Ben

Iggy and Lou! 13 pt lead for Philly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So the Celtics and Bulls lose. Good night for the idle Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And not that they were gonna catch us anyway, but the Magic lose and now fall 5 games behind us in the loss column.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wait, so does this mean that we can still get the 1rst seed with the bulls losing that game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes, its still possible, but not too likely. There's 9 games left and there's a 2 game difference in the loss column between us and the Bulls. But since the Bulls own the tie breaker, its really more like 3 games back in the loss column.


----------



## Dee-Zy

ok, so they need to lose 3 games and we need to be undefeated right?


----------



## Ben

They now need to go 4-5 and we need to go undefeated. We're not getting 1st seed.


----------



## BlackNRed

Get your white jerseys out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

the marketing campaign is nice but I still prefer the crowd in black.


----------



## Wade County

The red looks good too. Whites probably the one I like the least.

I wonder if we'll get new uniforms in the next year or so. We havent really done much to them for the past 10 years...what do you guys think? Time for an update? Or happy as they are?


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> The red looks good too. Whites probably the one I like the least.
> 
> I wonder if we'll get new uniforms in the next year or so. We havent really done much to them for the past 10 years...what do you guys think? Time for an update? Or happy as they are?


replace the black with yellow, I think it would be an awesome alternate jersey to wear for big games.










By the way I like the white hot heat simply because when we did that theme we won the ship.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You'd think that the Heat would want to capitalize having Lebron, Bosh and Wade by changing the uniform around. And if so, they need to finally wear the black and silver Heat jerseys. Those are sick.

Yellow would look too much like the old Hawks yellow jerseys which were ugly as hell.


----------



## BigWill33176

I would love to see a return to the old jersey style (the "U" scoop instead of the v-neck). I would just update the font to the one we use on the jerseys now and get rid of the huge Heat logo on the shorts.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I would be all in for the yellow but I know I am not the popular voice.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

Wade County said:


> I wonder if we'll get new uniforms in the next year or so. We havent really done much to them for the past 10 years...what do you guys think? Time for an update? Or happy as they are?


i hope not. i love our uniforms. i think they're perfect the way they are - home, away and alternate.


----------



## sMaK

Yeah, I don't see them doing anything drastic with the unis. No way they change the font of the logo. I wouldn't mind going back to a brighter red instead of the darker red we use now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> You'd think that the Heat would want to capitalize having Lebron, Bosh and Wade by changing the uniform around. And if so, they need to finally wear the black and silver Heat jerseys. Those are sick.
> 
> Yellow would look too much like the old Hawks yellow jerseys which were ugly as hell.


To each their own, I thought the Hawks yellow jerseys look better than anything else they wear. With the HEAT or MIAMI text on the front and black and red accent colors, I think it'd look even better.

How about this?


----------



## Ben

Those would be awesome as road playoff jerseys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How about these again?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Just play in Sith robes, the way it was meant to be


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks get a game winner from Melo in Indiana to stay ahead of the Sixers for the 6th spot in the east.


----------



## myst




----------



## Dee-Zy

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> This was talked about in the last game thread. Dwyane Wade is now averaging 25.8ppg on 50.3% for the season. The last guard to average over 25ppg while shooting over 50%? Of course, Michael Jordan in 91-92. In 95-95, MJ scored over 30 on 49.5%.
> 
> *Here's the list* of all guards who have averaged over 25 on 50%
> 
> Lebron is at 26.2ppg on 48.8%. If he and Wade end the season both being over 25ppg and over 50%, they'd be the 1st teammates to do this since Larry Bird and Kevin McHale in 86-87.


If Wade doesnt play against Toronto, and there's no reason why he should, he'll end the season at 49.9%.

Meanwhile, Lebron raised his FG% nearly 3 percentage points since February 26. That is crazy.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat With Minnesota loss and league-worst record, Heat get first pick in second round from Timberwolves to complete Beasley trade, No. 31 overall


Sweet. Best pick in the draft after the lottery.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

D-Wade was on with LeBatard yesterday afternoon

UD was on with Joe Rose yesterday morning

Chris Bosh was on with Sid on Tuesday

And Lebron will be on with Jorge Sedano this morning on 790 the ticket. His 1st radio interview in South Florida this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron with Sedano from this morning


----------



## PoetLaureate

http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/articles/miami-heat-complete-worst-season-in-nba-history-at,20052/


----------



## Ben

^:lol:


----------



## BlackNRed

PoetLaureate said:


> http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/articles/miami-heat-complete-worst-season-in-nba-history-at,20052/


Haha, that's sports journalism at its finest.


----------



## Adam

I never have to defend Joel Anthony ever again. Henceforth, I will just link to this AMAZING article by Tom Haberstroh.

LINK



> But there was a problem. Anthony had no coach to practice with him. All he had was a paperback he had picked up at school.
> 
> Why this particular book? Because there was a picture of Alonzo Mourning on the cover. To the young Anthony, the shot-blocking Heat center seemed like a player he could model his game after. So Anthony flipped through the pages of “NBA Power Conditioning” and worked tirelessly every day, trying his best to learn 122 drills with the company of no one.
> 
> “I’ve never had anyone teach me the game,” Anthony said. “I was working out on my own.”





> Anthony did receive an invitation from the Miami Heat to play for their summer league team. He impressed the coaching staff enough to warrant another invitation, this time to the team’s training camp in South Florida.
> 
> There, Anthony walked proudly into the Heat’s weight room alongside Bill Foran, the Heat’s strength and conditioning coach. But Anthony was taken aback by a poster hanging up on the wall. It was a poster of Alonzo Mourning on the cover of a book titled, “NBA Power Conditioning.”
> 
> “That’s the book,” Anthony blurted out, looking up at Mourning’s photo. “That’s the book that got me into basketball.”
> 
> Anthony soon found out that Foran wrote the book’s introduction. A couple of weeks later, Anthony survived the notorious Pat Riley training camp, and the Heat liked what they saw, rewarding Anthony with an NBA contract.
> 
> The kid from Montreal made it somehow.





> The one thing you learn from watching Anthony every day is that he’s actually a very productive basketball player -- just not through the lens of the box score.
> 
> Point guards can’t turn the corner on a pick-and-roll because of him. Post players can’t get around him on the block. Penetrators can’t get a good look at the rim.
> 
> hese effects are all important. But in the age of the box score, Anthony’s contributions are often left in the dark.
> 
> But *the Heat employ their own version of the box score*, and it’s extraordinarily comprehensive. Years ago, Pat Riley devised the method, Stan van Gundy implemented it and Erik Spoelstra used to chart it. Brian Hecker, one of the team’s scouts, currently does the dirty work, *grading every player on every possession based on 56 criteria*. Yes, fifty-six.
> 
> It’s a system of pluses and minuses. If a defender successfully thwarts a pick-and-roll out in front, that’s a plus. If he contains a player in the post, that’s another plus. If he player fails to box out his man, that’s a minus. Those are three of the 56 categories. Big men can tally as many as six pluses on a single possession.
> 
> And wouldn’t you know it, *Anthony is an absolute monster by this measure*.
> 
> “*He grades out as well as any big player as we’ve ever had*,” Spoelstra said. “He’s quick and leaps about as well as any center in this league.”
> 
> Anthony calls these “effort points.” He remembers in his rookie year the Heat posted a chart in the locker room after every game showing the rankings of each player on the team by his initials. Of course, Anthony came out on top.


----------



## Smithian

:clap:


----------



## Dee-Zy

That part about him never having anybody teach him ball is not an exaggeration. Bball culture is very poor in Montreal. I sm not surprised that he didn't have any coaching.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muadqen-Sik


----------



## myst

My closet...











Next on the list is Rice and then Haslem.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1




----------



## Dee-Zy

video has been removed by the user...

booo


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

damn! it was a cool video summing up the regular season for the Heat. it had the ESPN2 logo on it, so maybe it'll pop up again on ESPN's youtube account (if they have one).


----------



## Adam

I'm so proud to be a Heat fan when Joel Anthony is getting MVP chants at the free throw line. Even Iguodala noticed it and said how impressed he was with his play and how the crowd is rightfully rewarding him by cheering for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

J-Will retired today. He was very good for us during the Championship season and came up huge in game 6 of the ECF, when we needed it the most as Wade was sick and not close to 100%. He went 10-12 in that game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Not to steal Jwill's thunder but I came in here in the first place to say that seeing fan made videos of where will amazing happen this year, I wish there would be one for Joel.

Like this one: 





Huge big ups to Jwill. He was very big for us in the title run.


----------



## BigWill33176

myst said:


> My closet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is Rice and then Haslem.




:drool: Any word on where I can find one of those? I've been looking for an old Timmy, Thunder Dan, or G Rice jersey forever.


----------



## myst

BigWill33176 said:


> :drool: Any word on where I can find one of those? I've been looking for an old Timmy, Thunder Dan, or G Rice jersey forever.


I found both on eBay, so that would be your best bet.


----------



## Smithian

November 13, 2008. When I first saw the light;


Smithian said:


> I am up for starting Joel Anthony against tough frontcourts like this. Joel isn't worth much, but throwing Haslem to 4 and allow Beasley to come off the bench gives us a chance of banging with people. Joel atleast slowed down the bleeding on the boards.


Erik Spoelstra took my advice right away and started Joel around Game 12 I think, but of course there was a little resistance from the fans to the idea this Joel Anthony chap could stick around;


Wade County said:


> Did I just see someone advocating the benching of Beasley for Joel "I might as well be a hand amputee" Anthony?
> 
> My freakin god.





Adam said:


> Unless Joel Anthony gets a Wilt-Chamberlainplasty he isn't starting over Beasley. That's just silly.


But now, over 2 years later, everyone is seeing the light!!! 


Adam said:


> I'm so proud to be a Heat fan when Joel Anthony is getting MVP chants at the free throw line. Even Iguodala noticed it and said how impressed he was with his play and how the crowd is rightfully rewarding him by cheering for him.





-33- said:


> MVP chants for Joel! bwaaaaahahahaha I love it!





PoetLaureate said:


> lol MVP chants for Joel 2 games in a row, Smithian's hard work has finally paid off


:allhail:


----------



## Smithian

All jokes aside, when we're clicking, we're pretty much impossible to beat. When the Big 3 are scoring, the PGs are holding their own, Joel is mixing it up defensively, and we get anything from Jones/Miller, I don't think anyone is beating us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'll give you props on riding the Joel Anthony love from the start, but that only just makes up for the Diawara love that you had


----------



## Adam

^The thing is you defended him when he didn't deserve to be defended before he had proven anything (as you did Arroyo and Diawara). Joel earned his stripes that year after the all-star break when he started catching and culminating in the Hawks series where he was the 2nd best player on the team. I've been defending him in the game threads since that series because he deserves it. Also, it should have always been Beasley AND Joel because they cover each other's deficiencies so perfectly. It's regretful that it was always one or the other.

Joel is about to be on with Dan Le Batard right now. Tune in guys 790theticket.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Was about to come post that Joel was about to come on with Lebatard. They have spent most of the show breaking down some girl with a big ass that all the players and crowd were in awe of :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

Joel has been our UD without the jump shot. I can't wait to get both of them on the floor at the same time.


----------



## myst

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Was about to come post that Joel was about to come on with Lebatard. They have spent most of the show breaking down some girl with a big ass that all the players and crowd were in awe of :laugh:












http://twitpic.com/4mx7dj


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy ****, they werent lying :laugh:

Looks like she's hiding two basketballs under there..


----------



## Dee-Zy

Unfortunatly, Joel doesn't rebound as well as Haslem yet but at least makes it up with the shot blocking for now.

I really want him to be a 10 rpg player. I was called crazy 2 years ago when I said that he can be our UD at the 5 in the following years. Like a Ben wallace light with better shot blocking.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> I'll give you props on riding the Joel Anthony love from the start, but that only just makes up for the Diawara love that you had





Adam said:


> ^The thing is you defended him when he didn't deserve to be defended before he had proven anything (as you did Arroyo and Diawara). Joel earned his stripes that year after the all-star break when he started catching and culminating in the Hawks series where he was the 2nd best player on the team. I've been defending him in the game threads since that series because he deserves it. Also, it should have always been Beasley AND Joel because they cover each other's deficiencies so perfectly. It's regretful that it was always one or the other.
> 
> Joel is about to be on with Dan Le Batard right now. Tune in guys 790theticket.com


My guys have been Arroyo, Joel, Diawaraclown, and Quinn(A/TO rate FTW!). 50% success rate. I'll take it. Spoelstra is still on the TBD list but I'm pretty positive.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Speaking of Spoelstra, Rick Adelman and Houston have "parted ways"

Is there any doubt that literally everyone will be screaming for him if we happen to lose in the second round?


----------



## Smithian

I won't.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm on the Spo's wagon since the end of his first season.

Adelman would probably do offensive wonders with the Big 3 but the Heat culture will be hurt, I don't think defense will be as good. Adelman will probably bring us to the finals but no more.

This team really needs to focus on D and we need a coach that will consistently keep their head in it.


----------



## Smithian

Dee-Zy said:


> This team really needs to focus on D and we need a coach that will consistently keep their head in it.


Such as this Erik Spoesltra fellow?

:yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cant see Riles firing Spo unless something dramatic like getting swept in round 2 or somehow losing this series to Philly happens. And even then its probably a long shot. But there's no doubting how great a coach Rick Adleman is. I can only imagine how sick the offense would be under him.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I've been seeing good things from the offense lately so my biggest criticism of Spo is starting to get weaker. There has been solid off-ball movement and multiple plays where Lebron/Wade come off screens and get the ball already in motion towards the basket. 

HOWEVER, there is a huge gaping weakness in Spo's offense which is the reliance on long 2 pointers, aka the most inefficient shots in basketball. Here are some stats:

08-09 - 28% of our offense was long two pointers (9th highest in the league)
09-10 - 29.4% (3rd in the league)
10-11 - 29.3% (2nd in the league)

With the vast difference in personnel from 08-09 to 10-11 I think it's safe to say this is a Spo issue. Long twos end up in a boom or bust offense where we are either looking unstoppable or terrible, depending on whether the team is hitting their shots or not. 

If you look at the flipside, our % of offense around the rim is 27.9% in 08-09 (25th in the league), 28% in 09-10 (30th - dead last), and and 26.7% in 10-11 (26th). You really shouldn't be 26th in the league in attempts around the rim with Lebron/Wade/Bosh. 

This doesn't mean I want him fired of course, but I know he's a stathead so he must be aware of these numbers. I'm just hoping that year 1 was dedicated to defensive principles (he has done an amazing job with this) with year 2 and beyond used to fine-tune the offense.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Smithian said:


> Such as this Erik Spoesltra fellow?
> 
> :yes:


That was my point exactly.

As for the long 2s, that's what happens when you have Bosh and Big Z on your team with slashers like Wade and Bron. It has to do a little bit with the make up of our team.


----------



## Ben

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/statistics/_/seasontype/3/qualified/false

Look at Juwan's PER :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I know the matchups are different and all, but seeing Bulls fans continually bash Boozer and Amare's back issues, its making me feel much better right now about having signed Bosh over them.


----------



## Ben

^Definitely. We'll see what happens when it's Bosh vs. KG and hopefully then Bosh vs. Boozer, but at the moment I love having him over those. This 2nd half of the season he's been great. 

I love how in the big game threads though, everyones shocked when he plays well, then as soon as he does any mistake, has bad hands or whatever, he gets a load of 'Boshtrich sucks' posts.


----------



## Adam

I just noticed that Adrian Wojnarowski picked Portland in 4 over Dallas. Could this guy be any more loony?


----------



## sMaK

lol

That guy is crazy, man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I can already see that dude's articles if the Celtics eliminate us.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Woj picked Heat in 7, obviously hedging. If we win then he can be right. If we lose then he gets to post a new article about Lebron every day for the next month.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> Woj picked Heat in 7, obviously hedging. If we win then he can be right. If we lose then he gets to post a new article about Lebron every day for the next month.


It so ****ing obvious why he did this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Anyone else feel a little happy to see the Magic go crashing and burning after all the smack talk that Otis Smith and SVG threw at us?


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone else feel a little happy to see the Magic go crashing and burning after all the smack talk that Otis Smith and SVG threw at us?


And a certain Magic poster on this site who loves to talk smack.

I've also come around on Atlanta vs. Chicago after seeing what Indiana did to the Bulls. Atlanta has a shot.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I would of loved to see a bulls vs celtics to see Derrick rose crash and burn so we can stop overrating him. Don't get me wrong, kid is amazing but not at the level people are praising him and his team is overrated too. 

Too bad they can't go through celts before us :/

I see us vs celtics as the ecf game.


----------



## BigWill33176

zoman114 said:


> A Tale of Two Point Guards: Russell Westbrook and Mario Chalmers
> 
> They can’t be any more different. On one hand is an All-Star playmaker who has produced essentially the same numbers as MVP shoe-in Derrick Rose. On the other is a former Jayhawk whose points-per-game average has dipped steadily since his rookie season. Russell Westbrook and Mario Chalmers are worlds apart it seems, but they might play equally important roles if their teams continue to contend for the title.


----------



## Smithian

Any truth to the rumors that Earl Barron lead the operation in Afghanistan to apprehend Osama bin Laden?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Any truth to the rumors that Earl Barron lead the operation in Afghanistan to apprehend Osama bin Laden?


Well is it any coincidence that this happened right after Portland got eliminated? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> tomhaberstroh With a +15 in Game 1, Joel Anthony is now +87 in the playoffs. The next best plus-minus in the postseason? +60, Luol Deng.


Wow, I know +/- isnt that great of a stat, but damn, +87 is crazy.


> tomhaberstroh The Heat's starting lineup was -7 on the day, dropping to -46 for the playoffs. That's the worst +/- for ANY playoff lineup. And it starts.


I can live with Bibby starting at PG, but we gotta change that C position. If Z isnt hitting that shot, or not even getting shot attempts, then there's no reason for him to play, let alone start. But im loving Joel coming off the bench. I'd feel much more comfortable with Jamaal starting, especially if Shaq gets back and starts for them.


----------



## sknydave

Anyone know why Damp doesnt even suit up anymore?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

i haven't seen any articles stating as to why he isn't playing, but one would assume he'd suit up and play if Shaq ever plays in this series.


----------



## Shaoxia

this had me laughing my ass off

watch?v=PmtWlBA7ZKw&feature=channel_video_title

how does youtube embedding work again?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Shaoxia said:


> this had me laughing my ass off
> 
> watch?v=PmtWlBA7ZKw&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> how does youtube embedding work again?




you have to put the watch?v=*PmtWlBA7ZKw*&feature=channel_video_title part in between the YouTube code so...







(Yeah, it is a pain in the ass)


----------



## Dee-Zy

I remember seeing that before the game. I was laughing too.


----------



## Shaoxia

Cool, thanks. At first I thought they got it on loop, but then I looked at the background and started to laugh.


----------



## Ben

:laugh: 

If anyone could make me a .gif out of that, it'd be great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Ben

Even funnier sped up.


----------



## sMaK

LOL what the hell was he doing


----------



## Shaoxia

What's even more amazing is that his motion doesn't change the least, he's like a robot, lol
The player swinging his legs in the background makes it look like it's played on a loop. What a great clip!


----------



## myst

Shaoxia said:


> What's even more amazing is that his motion doesn't change the least, he's like a robot, lol
> The player swinging his legs in the background makes it look like it's played on a loop. What a great clip!


Yeah, crazy. It's like he practices the move or something.


----------



## sknydave

He obviously practices being able to shoot off of pump fakes.. Which is pretty hard.


and lol @ the Lakers... Heat - Mavs part deux!?


----------



## Ben

I was just really bored, so I read through about 50 pages off the off-season thread. Still amazing.


----------



## Dee-Zy

You read through all of it!?!?!?!

Hot Damn!


----------



## BlackNRed

Dee-Zy said:


> you have to put the watch?v=*PmtWlBA7ZKw*&feature=channel_video_title part in between the YouTube code so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, it is a pain in the ass)


Lmao, Wade's a trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Well Michael Cole, thank you...and go Heat Bitch!" 






Gotta love the Rock 

D-Wade and Lebron wishing the Rock a happy birthday


----------



## sMaK

LOL He threw up the U as well


----------



## BlackNRed

GO HEAT bitch!


----------



## sMaK




----------



## BlackNRed

^ Lmao. Some great vids on this page.


----------



## Adam




----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just sick.

KG was on the wrong end of two highlights tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj is so over the top with his writing, not to mention a ****ing yo-yo...

Heat threaten to shut Celtics’ title window


----------



## sMaK

That's Joel head is amazing haha


----------



## sMaK




----------



## -33-

Adam said:


>


AMAZING!


----------



## BigWill33176

The series so far in two pictures:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

In the 7 playoff games, Lebron James has scored 178 points. Wade has scored 177. Crazy how close they are.


----------



## BringingTheHeat

I know, those two are just in BEAST mode right now!!!


----------



## sknydave

Adam said:


>


The crazy part is Joel's real head is bigger


----------



## Shaoxia

BigWill33176 said:


> The series so far in two pictures:


damn, danny ainge got old... and fat


----------



## Wade County

^ was thinking the same thing - wtf Danny!?


----------



## sMaK




----------



## Smithian

That's just mean.


----------



## Smithian

Saw this on Facebook.


----------



## Ben

:laugh:

Damn, they're quick to open Photoshop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A little too quick for my taste.

Lebron makes all nba 1st team D. Wade doesnt even make 2nd team D. I know its gonna sound like im a homer, but Wade really does get pretty disrespected when it comes to all these awards.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Kobe 1st team lololololololol


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

:laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> A little too quick for my taste.
> 
> Lebron makes all nba 1st team D. Wade doesnt even make 2nd team D. I know its gonna sound like im a homer, but Wade really does get pretty disrespected when it comes to all these awards.


I know Wade blocks shots, but Ray Allen, Nick Young...etc all had season highs on wade. I can see why wade wasnt chosen


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> I know Wade blocks shots, but Ray Allen, Nick Young...etc all had season highs on wade. I can see why wade wasnt chosen


Welcome to the forum :cheers:

He did turn it up about halfway through the season and averaged 2stls and 1.5bks after the all star break. I know that isnt everything, but steals are pretty much the reason CP3 always makes these teams. Derrick Rose was even higher in voting than D-Wade. Just cant see that one.


----------



## sMaK




----------



## Wade2Bosh

This team cant do anything without getting ripped. Over celebrating? Wade fell into the 2nd row trying to keep the ball inbounds as the clock expired, everyone on the bench went over to get him, and because he was laying there for a minute, all the camera's after the game had surrounded that corner, making it seem like a huge team celebration was taking place.


----------



## sMaK




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Before:










After:










:laugh: at the dude with the uggs making an appearance again.

The girl next to him is hot!


----------



## Adam

^Guy in uggs is drop dead hilarious. Smug ******* in sport coat ignoring white hot theme and not cheering = douche.

Uggs guy looks like Zach Galifianakis doing some character he would create.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How about the kid directly behind the uggs guy? Looks photoshopped in :laugh:


----------



## sMaK

The guy next to the uggs guy has a hilarious reaction


----------



## -33-

sMaK said:


>


Can someone resize this to 100x100?


----------



## sMaK




----------



## BigWill33176

sMaK said:


>




Could anyone hook me up with a HQ version of this? I need a new desktop wallpaper.



Also, the guy with the courtside seats right to the left of Pierce looks the old Cuban version of Joel :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not hq, but slightly better


----------



## BigWill33176

thats a lot better, thanks man


----------



## sMaK

That new picture doesn't have the "ROYAL PENIS" banner though


----------



## BigWill33176

sMaK said:


> That new picture doesn't have the "ROYAL PENIS" banner though




:laugh: Someone must have photoshopped "DEFENSE" on top of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just noticed that :laugh:


----------



## 29380




----------



## PoetLaureate

Final 3 mins, includes the Bosh dunk but not the JJ 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh:


----------



## UD40

Mike Miller :lol:


----------



## -33-

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:


You beat me to it...HILARIOUS:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BigWill33176 said:


> Could anyone hook me up with a HQ version of this? I need a new desktop wallpaper.




High-res pic of Lebron dunk


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:


LMAO! That's epic.


----------



## BigWill33176

Wade2Bosh said:


> High-res pic of Lebron dunk





Thank you, its perfect!


----------



## Adam

BigWill33176 said:


> Thank you, its perfect!


Instead of "Where's Waldo," let's play "Where's Lil' John." Can anybody find him?


----------



## myst

Adam said:


> Instead of "Where's Waldo," let's play "Where's Lil' John." Can anybody find him?


Found him, red hat and white sunglasses.


----------



## BigWill33176

myst said:


> Found him, red hat and white sunglasses.

















































:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Next: Find Riles and his doppelganger :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Next: Find Riles and his doppelganger :laugh:


Pat:










Doppel?










Next: find the Jeffrey Wright lookalike.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: at the dude with the uggs making an appearance again.
> 
> The girl next to him is hot!


LOL at the guy right next to the Uggs guy!!!!
:laugh:


----------



## Ben

^That guy =


----------



## -33-

Got on LeBatard today about the Heat...

www.790theticket.com/podcasts.aspx

I get on with 2:45 left in the podcast


----------



## 29380

Lebron James’ Las Vegas Night Club Receipt


----------



## myst

Knicks4life said:


> Lebron James’ Las Vegas Night Club Receipt


That's not his receipt.


----------



## Wade County

Woj posted this article today, figured I post his ******* ones so I should post a positive one too!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y..._michael_jordan_bulls_heat_east_finals_051811


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta love our Heat dancers...


----------



## BlackNRed

*ENJOY HEAT FANS* an appetizer before tonights Bullsy Beatdown.


----------



## 77AJ

Great Pictures. Love the ones where James hits that three on Pierce.


----------



## sMaK




----------



## nickrock23

i can't believe that dude is wearing uggs


----------



## sMaK




----------



## UD40

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dave Hyde wrote in his blog 10 Barkley quotes that show why Heat fans were booing him. 


> Charles Barkley is fun and loud and best understood as a pro wrestler coming off the top rope. But the are good reasons Heat fans are on him, and it's his constant fault-finding with the team since last summer.
> 
> The Heat have given reason to lampoon them. Across the country, Barkley's words play out big, because he mouths what America wants to hear. "The Decision" TV show? Go at it, Charles. And he wasn't the only basketbll personality to criticize the Big Three for joining forces like this (Michael Jordan, Otis Smith ... )
> 
> The issue with Barkley is his glee at finding faults with the Heat. The case in point is when Wade said in the midst of a five-game losing streak, "The world is a better place because the Heat lost."
> 
> 
> That was a rare, sorry-for--myself statement from Wade. This is the most mature, most professional team I've covered. Compare them to the Boston Celtics, who were ducking the media just in the five-game series against the Heat. Wade, LeBron and Chris Bosh have stood front and center after every game, taken all questions and answered them in as pros.
> 
> Do you know how rare that is in today's era?
> 
> So, one day, to one question, Wade released some steam. Barkley hopped all over it and rode it for weeks. "Quit whining and bitching like a little girl,'' he said immediately. A month later, he was still calling the Heat, "a whiny bunch."
> 
> That's the issue with him. Critcism is his job. But loud, constant criticism without perspective is why Heat fans are upset.
> 
> Let's rewind 10 of his quotes:
> 
> *1. “If I was 25 I would try to win it by myself. When you're 25 you shouldn’t try to piggyback.” -- after LeBron's decision to sign with the Heat last July 9.
> *
> 
> This smacks of hypocrisy.At 29, after eight years in Philadelphia, Barkley asked to be traded. He landed in Phoenix. At 33, he chased a ring by signing with Houston and has said repeatedly he wishes he'd chased it earlier in his career. But he criticizes LeBron for playing out his contract and leaving Cleveland after seven years? Hmm.
> 
> *2. "I heard about LeBron's little tweet today that he's remembering everybody who said anything bad about him. And he said 'everybody.' Well, I want him to make sure that he puts my name on that (list). I thought that his little one-hour special was a punk move. I thought them dancing around on the stage was a punk move, and I thought he should've stayed in Cleveland. Him joining Dwyane Wade's team was very disappointing to me." - August 12.
> *
> 
> This is Barkley at his best. Or his worst. It's what makes him Barkley. A lot of America agreed it was a bad move. But his choice of words? As Pat Riley said, "Charles Barkley, to me, went way, way, way over the top taking these personal attacks. Calling these guys a bunch of punks is a personal attack. For him to say that is wrong.''
> 
> *3. “They don’t run, they strut.… I’m surprised they’re in shock that everyone is not loving them." -- Nov. 10, 2010
> *
> 
> He was seeing things if he saw the Heat strutting in November. Struggling was more like it.
> 
> *4. "No one cares about the Miami Heat. ... We just want you to play better, stop whining, stop sitting at every press conference like someone killed the family pet. It's annoying. You guys came out there jumping on stage like idiots, said, 'We are going to win five championships.' You brought all this stuff on yourself. So don't get on TV and act like the world owes you anything ... Quit whining and bitching like a little girl." -- in regards to Wade's comment about people enjoying the Heat losing.
> *
> 
> Whining. Idiots. Bitching. Little girl. Any questions about why Heat fans wonder about him?
> 
> *5. “This is the last time that the Miami Heat are going to see Kobe Bryant. The Heat are not going to win the East.” - after the Heat beat the Lakers March 11*
> 
> No matter what happens, he had one thing right. The Heat aren't going to see Kobe again. Thing was, this was seen by most as a big win for the Heat. Not by Charles. But this shouldn't really be a contention. He's wrong on a prediction. Big deal. Predictions are the easiest thing to do in this business and no one loses sleep over being wrong about one.
> 
> *6. "It’s annoying that they have to do all of their interviews unlike most NBA teams in the locker room, like Kobe did. Getting up there and having a press conference after every game, every loss, and they talk about how they have to figure this thing out. The season has less than 20 games (left). They’ve got basketball issues. I really like Dwyane a lot and I really like LeBron but this team is annoying. Phil Jackson said it; they have an ‘unlikeability’ about them.”*
> 
> On he goes...
> 
> *7. "[They say] we don't like the Miami Heat. First of all, that's not true at all. Those guys are actually a whiny bunch. They said a couple times this year, 'Well the world is happy the Miami Heat [is losing]."
> *
> 
> And on.
> 
> *8. “I'm glad this season is over ... I thought they were giving out the trophy, we’re done and I’m heading to somewhere fun tomorrow and gonna lay on the beach. The celebration was a little excessive to say the least.” - after Heat beat Boston.*
> 
> Not an uncommon opinion in America. But, again, it's the constant track he's on. If he really wanted to be the unpredictable personality he espouses, he would've backed the Heat in something, anything, just to show he can. It wouldn't just be right. It would've given credence to his attacks.
> 
> *9. "You know those people can yell and scream but they don't have the hair on their (butt) to grab me. They don't have enough hair on their (butts) to walk up to me man to man and say, 'Let's do this.'"All that yelling and screaming just makes me laugh, man.' ... 'They were telling me I suck," he said. "They were telling me I never won a championship. Like, 'Come on, give me something better than that, dude. I always laugh at that statement, 'You didn't get a ring. 'I'm like, dude, you work at McDonald's. My life's a lot better than yours. You relax.' " - Barkley on WQAM on Monday.*
> 
> I always find it interesting how someone who criticizes people for a living attacks people who criticize him. Barkley doesn't answer their issues. He calls them idiots.
> 
> *10. "I picked Chicago to win the series, and the Miami fans are bent out of shape. But they'll get over it. I don't take it personally. We go through this every couple of years when we travel. If you don't pick somebody's team, their fans become idiots. But you don't take that personally. As long as they're watching the show, that's all that I care about."
> *
> 
> The reason why most people are upset at Barkley has nothing to do with him picking Chicago. If he can't see that, he's not as smart as he thinks. If he thinks he can sell anyone on this, he's underestimating the general fan's intellect.


Link


----------



## BlackNRed

sMaK said:


>


1:58 had me rollin.


----------



## BlackNRed

Michael Smith on ATH talkin **** about Miami Heat fans.


----------



## UD40

Nah, just the bandwagon fans. I believe he said something like, "You know who you are...the one's that became fans after Lebron signed there."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Attacking the fans is the last straw. The team is playing well so the only thing to attack are the fans. So used to that by now. Specifically because of being a Canes fan and having to hear about us as fans from you FSU and Florida fans. As Michael Smith said, you know who you are


----------



## Wade County

I find it interesting how everyone says **** about the fans, then when you watch the game its as loud as any other arena.


----------



## myst

Lebron on UD, "Nobody is gonna take the ball from him."


----------



## Ben

Seriously, I think I could probably get about 20 posts a day on this forum just from posting this one picture.


----------



## Floods

I can't help but notice that I was the only one being optimistic in February while Heat haters were laughing and Heat fans thought the sky was falling. And I still haven't gotten a thank you. :sad:


----------



## 29380

Random Questions:

1. Is LeBatard still writing a book on this Heat team I remember him talking about before the season start but have not heard anything about since?

2. Is there any news on when the Documentary Wade and Bosh filmed during the Summer of 2010 is geting released?


----------



## sMaK

Floods said:


> I can't help but notice that I was the only one being optimistic in February while Heat haters were laughing and Heat fans thought the sky was falling. And I still haven't gotten a thank you. :sad:


thank you bro


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Dee-Zy

LOL @ the crowd yelling **** you Chuck on national TV and they can't censor it! 

I'm lovin it!


----------



## UD40

I like you Chuck, but don't dish it if you can't take it. It's a freaking towel, man up.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Chuck is a hypocrite, shock jock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMG, Ric Bucher has done lost his damn mind. I cant even describe what he said on LeBatard's show. You just gotta hear it for yourself...

Scroll down and click on the Ric Bucher interview


- for those too lazy to hear it. Bucher says he was impressed with how Rose played last night (8-27, 7 turnovers) because he was up for taking the last shots of the game.

- Rose has less help than Lebron did in '07.
- Rose was twice the defender that Lebron was at 22.
- When asked who is the better basketball player, Lebron or Rose, he said Rose.
- When asked who was the better offensive player, he said Rose.
- When told that when Lebron had the same amount or even less amount of help than Rose, he put up better statistical numbers across the board, Ric said yes, but that you can find stats to base your argument around for anyone.

I'm sure there was more as well :laugh:


----------



## UD40

Before I continue on...Rose impressed him how? Two really awsome dunks? Sure. A terrible FG%, failure to finish out the game, having Lebron put the lock and key on him down the stretch does the trick? Oh, he doesn't have anything around him? Boozer sucks? Noah isn't a good enough rebounder? Deng wasn't out of his mind enough last night?

Wow. I just defended the Bulls. That was an awsome game and I don't see how Bucher can say Rose is doing it by himself.


----------



## ChrisRichards

I posted this on the official heat forums about this ric bucher garbage :


It's one thing to hate on Barkley. At least Barkley is a HOF'er and likeable dude.

Ric Bucher is a Laker homer/Kobe homer/ Heat Hater for YEARS now.

I wouldn't hate on this guy because it gives him attention, and the last thing I'm gonna do is help his career by making it seem like anyone cares about what that idiot says.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knicks4life said:


> Random Questions:
> 
> 1. Is LeBatard still writing a book on this Heat team I remember him talking about before the season start but have not heard anything about since?
> 
> 2. Is there any news on when the Documentary Wade and Bosh filmed during the Summer of 2010 is geting released?


1. I think so, but I havent heard him talk about it much. I think Ric Bucher was writing one as well which makes no damn sense.

2. I also havent heard anything about it in a long time.


----------



## Wade County

I think this should be Bucher's latest pic on the ESPN website:










Seriously, how the...just what...i dont even... :|


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMG, Ric Bucher has done lost his damn mind. I cant even describe what he said on LeBatard's show. You just gotta hear it for yourself...
> 
> Scroll down and click on the Ric Bucher interview
> 
> 
> - for those too lazy to hear it. Bucher says he was impressed with how Rose played last night (8-27, 7 turnovers) because he was up for taking the last shots of the game.
> 
> - Rose has less help than Lebron did in '07.
> - Rose was twice the defender that Lebron was at 22.
> - When asked who is the better basketball player, Lebron or Rose, he said Rose.
> - When asked who was the better offensive player, he said Rose.
> - When told that when Lebron had the same amount or even less amount of help than Rose, he put up better statistical numbers across the board, Ric said yes, but that you can find stats to base your argument around for anyone.
> 
> I'm sure there was more as well :laugh:


Omg just listened to it, Ric Bucher is mothereffing crazy...i cant believe what was coming out of his mouth.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah Bucher has spent a little too much time in the box. I was listening to that interview just like..."Wow".

Dude is in mad denial. He's afraid to say anything good about the Heat and risk the wrath of his boy Kobe.


----------



## Ben

I don't know if this has been posted but there's a 6 minute interview with Chris Bosh on NBA.com

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2011/05/24/chris_bosh.nba/

I sometimes feel sorry for Bosh. It's easy to hate on him, but he's 20/10 as a 3rd option on a team that close to the NBA finals. Who else does that?

He also seems a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1




----------



## UD40

That's amazing.


----------



## BlackNRed

Very nice pic Blaze, got a Wider version? Would make a nice desktop bg.


----------



## Wade County

LOL at Heated's avy :laugh:

Awesome pic - got any others? Perhaps of some slams?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Amazing Pic!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> LOL at Heated's avy :laugh:
> 
> Awesome pic - got any others? Perhaps of some slams?


Want to see a great Rose on Joel dunk pic? 

http://twitpic.com/525mtx

Lebron dunk

http://twitpic.com/52jr1l

Bunch of other great pic like the one Blaze posted

http://twitpic.com/photos/RHurstDesigns


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> LOL at Heated's avy :laugh:
> 
> Awesome pic - got any others? Perhaps of some slams?


Yeah, it's a shame I can't have big Boshasaurus. I need to get another premi membership.


----------



## myst

Mavs fans chanting "Beat the Heat" during their celebration.


----------



## Wade County

Very presumptuous of them.

No doubt if we get through to the Finals, that is going to be one RABID fanbase. They want blood.

Bring it on though. Hopefully we can contain Kidd/Terry/Barea as well as he have Rose.


----------



## VeN

Wade County said:


> Very presumptuous of them.
> 
> No doubt if we get through to the Finals, that is going to be one RABID fanbase. They want blood.
> 
> Bring it on though. Hopefully we can contain Kidd/Terry/Barea as well as he have Rose.


meh... they are already breaking down matchups on espn lol


----------



## Shaoxia

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMG, Ric Bucher has done lost his damn mind. I cant even describe what he said on LeBatard's show. You just gotta hear it for yourself...
> 
> Scroll down and click on the Ric Bucher interview
> 
> 
> - for those too lazy to hear it. Bucher says he was impressed with how Rose played last night (8-27, 7 turnovers) because he was up for taking the last shots of the game.
> 
> - Rose has less help than Lebron did in '07.
> - Rose was twice the defender that Lebron was at 22.
> - When asked who is the better basketball player, Lebron or Rose, he said Rose.
> - When asked who was the better offensive player, he said Rose.
> - When told that when Lebron had the same amount or even less amount of help than Rose, he put up better statistical numbers across the board, Ric said yes, but that you can find stats to base your argument around for anyone.
> 
> I'm sure there was more as well :laugh:


I'm listening to it right now. It's funny and sad at the same time. Funny how ridiculous his claims are, and sad that it's his job to talk about it.


----------



## Wade County

VeN said:


> meh... they are already breaking down matchups on espn lol


SMH:whatever:

ESPN - where hyperbole and retarded journalism happens


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> SMH:whatever:
> 
> ESPN - where hyperbole and retarded journalist Ric Bucher happens


^ Fixed :clown:


----------



## BlackNRed

Mavs will get messed up if they face Miami.


----------



## Dee-Zy

As great as Dirk is playing, Mavs don't really scare me. I think Bulls and Celtics are the bigger match up.

I am interested to see how Dirk plays UD this time. UD shut him down 5 years ago.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

Wade2Bosh;6590149Bunch of other great pic like the one Blaze posted
[url said:


> http://twitpic.com/photos/RHurstDesigns[/url]


cool! i saw that pic i posted in a retweet and didn't think there'd be a gallery with more.


----------



## UD40

ESPN isn't giving us a snowballs chance tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

To be honest, I'd be a little surprised if we won tonight too.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I didn't think we could of won in 5 against the Celtics either but with the way we are playing right now, even if the Bulls come out the gate swinging, they will need to close out the game. This series has all been played in the late 4th quarter. Unless Bulls can keep a double digit cushion through 48 minutes, we have a chance to win it in 5.


----------



## UD40

Hey, Bucher, guess what...


----------



## 29380

Congrats Heat fans and thanks for proving that the blueprint work.


----------



## Wade County

:laugh:

Poetic that it was Lebron that blocked Rose's shot at the end. In your face, *Douch*er.


----------



## UD40

Bosh on why he wasn't smiling after winning the ECF:

"That isn't our goal."

:yep:


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## sMaK

Congrats to all of you guys! We all know we were Heat fans from the start. Kill the Mavs!


----------



## Ben

I'll take credit for being a Miami fan before LeBosh, even if I am from England. You guys don't have to stay up till the times I do :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick ECF mix


----------



## Wade2Bosh

New Lebatard rant following the ECF. Just as good as the previous versions 

http://www.790theticket.com/lebatard.aspx

Great beginning with Simmons, Barkley, Bayless, Whitlock and Wilbon saying why the Heat werent gonna advance.


----------



## UD40

Dan's rants make my day so much better.


----------



## Wade County

Awesome ECF video - god I love Marv Alberts commentary. Brings me back to watching MJ in the 90's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Latest Lebatard rant on youtube






The video isnt synched up with what he's saying like the others are though.


----------



## Wade County

Read this before:
_
Nowitzki was a free agent last summer, too. Teams didn’t pursue him because they were so sure he would remain in Dallas. But he admitted he would have listened had James and Wade invited him to be part of what they were putting together.

“But they didn’t, so it wasn’t really an option,” he said._

Damn, can you imagine if we had Bron, Wade and Dirk? Dont get me wrong im loving CB right now...but Dirk's stroke on that pick and roll....dayum


----------



## -33-

Wade County said:


> Read this before:
> _
> Nowitzki was a free agent last summer, too. Teams didn’t pursue him because they were so sure he would remain in Dallas. But he admitted he would have listened had James and Wade invited him to be part of what they were putting together.
> 
> “But they didn’t, so it wasn’t really an option,” he said._
> 
> Damn, can you imagine if we had Bron, Wade and Dirk? Dont get me wrong im loving CB right now...but Dirk's stroke on that pick and roll....dayum


That'd be sick...he sounds bitter


----------



## Dee-Zy

Great video to get us pumped for the finals


----------



## PoetLaureate

I don't think Dirk would have taken the paycut necessary. He's been in the league a lot longer than those guys and his salary is much higher. I don't even think a big 3 would have been possible wit his salary in the mix.


----------



## Dee-Zy

good point


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebatard rant now with matching video


----------



## BlackNRed

"That's the sound of Barkley's championship rings hitting the table." 
"I don't hear anything."


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebatard rant now with matching video


:flay:


----------



## Smithian

Interesting.

http://www.iamagm.com/news/2011/05/...o.interest.signing.knicks.disses.mike.dantoni


----------



## sMaK

How sick is this picture?


----------



## Ben

It's a shame for the watermark otherwise that'd make a great avatar.

edit: Found one without the waterwork but it doesn't fit well as an avatar.


----------



## sMaK

You are the man


----------



## BigWill33176

Jason Whitlock has officially pussied out 


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/LeBron-James-Miami-Heat-hard-to-hate-him-now-in-NBA-Finals-060111


Hopefully this marks the turning point of popular opinion against Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Whitlock's interview with Lebatard from last week, after the heat beat the Bulls is hilarious.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Really awesome article on Spo

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/columns/story?page=Spoelstra-110601


----------



## Dee-Zy

Amazing article! Thanks for the share!


----------



## Ben

That's a great read, thanks for posting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Dwyane Wade nearly a Magic? Apparently so *


> For all the talk that ensued in the wake of the 2003 NBA Draft, including stories of how Chris Kaman, not Dwyane Wade, was Pat Riley’s true target, comes a new spin from Celtics coach Doc Rivers.
> 
> Apparently, at least according to an interview Rivers conducted with ESPN Radio in New York, the Magic had a pre-draft deal worked out with the Heat that would have landed Wade.
> 
> Or so they thought.
> 
> From Rivers’ radio interview:
> 
> “Dwyane came in to work out with us when I was coaching the Magic and he really shouldn’t have. I think we were the 15th pick or the 14th pick. He had no business coming. He just came because of the Marquette connection.
> 
> “We had a workout. We had Keith Bogans and a couple of other guys. He dominated that workout more than I have seen any player dominate a workout to a point where we were scrambling trying to make a trade to get him in the draft and move up. We felt a lot of people didn’t know it.
> 
> “We had a deal with the Miami Heat if their guy didn’t come up the pick was ours.
> 
> “Well when the pick came to Miami . . . and Dwyane Wade, we thought that we had him because we didn’t know that Miami liked him and then they called us right before they were about to pick and they said, ‘We’re sorry. We have our guy.’
> 
> And they picked Dwyane Wade.”


Thank God for Randy Pfund and whoever else talked Riley into drafting and keeping Wade.


----------



## Ben

Imagine if we had Kaman (the next pick) instead of Wade. As you said, thank god. 

I'd like to know what the trade was though.


----------



## BlackNRed

Anybody know where I can find a Joel Anthony jersey?


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade and Lebron are totally in love. :laugh:


----------



## Il BLaZe l1




----------



## Ben

That's freaking scary.


----------



## sMaK

not sure if any of you speak spanish but this is hilarious


----------



## sknydave

Someone at work has been showing me those Pepe Billete videos. They're really good


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

LeBronsito, el Guade, el Bosh! Los tres reyes magos! LOL


----------



## sMaK




----------



## Wade County

Liked this article on UD:

*Udonis Haslem happy he chose Heat over Mavericks*

Link:http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/06/07/2254395/udonis-haslem-happy-he-chose-heat.html

_Woven into the climax of Game 3 of the NBA Finals is a story that could ultimately be the deciding factor in this championship series.

With less than a second left in Sunday’s game, Dallas star Dirk Nowitzki’s feet left the court and his body faded backward. Quite literally, the game — and perhaps the series — were resting in the palm of his right hand. Between Nowitzki and the basket were 16 feet and Heat forward Udonis Haslem.

It was a poetic one-on-one matchup. 

There was a time last summer when Nowitzki thought Haslem was going to be his teammate. Haslem was to be the final piece of the Mavericks’ puzzle — the rugged, defensive-minded power forward who would complement Nowitzki’s offensive grace.

*“We would have loved to have him,” Nowitzki said Monday. “Unfortunately, obviously, he stayed [in Miami]. I guess a good move on his part.”*

Nowitzki won Game 2 on Thursday with a layup, spinning past Heat forward Chris Bosh with ease. This time, with 0.3 seconds left in Game 3 and Dallas trailing 88-86, Nowitzki was matched against his old Finals nemeses, Haslem, the player who forced so many mistakes and missed shots in the 2006 championship series, the player who, like Nowitzki, thought for a time last summer he was going to be playing with the Mavericks this season and not against them on basketball’s biggest stage.

*At the height of free agent negotiations last summer, Haslem was given the cellphone numbers of Nowitzki and Dallas guard Jason Kidd, and was instructed to call them. 

Haslem had no need to call. He did not need to be recruited. His ego needed no stroking. Haslem already had made up his mind. He was going to Dallas to be their teammates.

“No disrespect to them, but my decision wasn’t going to come down to what Dirk and Jason Kidd said,” Haslem said Monday. “My decision was going to come down to ultimately what I wanted to do and I was very close to coming here.”

On the table was a $34 million offer from the Mavericks. All that remained was one last talk with Heat president Pat Riley, his old coach, his old friend. “An exit meeting,” Haslem called it.
*

“My mother was ill, so I wanted to be in Miami, but financial things just weren’t working out,” Haslem said.

Why talk to Riley then?

“It was a respect thing,” Haslem said. “I could have easily signed with Dallas and never looked back, but I felt like I owed Coach Riley that respect to end it on a good note.”

So Haslem sat down with Riley and began thanking him for everything — giving him a chance to play in the NBA, giving him the opportunity to play for a championship, changing his life.

“An exit meeting,” Haslem said. “You know, that’s what it was. Nothing else.”

Then?

“At the last minute things took a turn for the better.” 

A half-hour into the farewell, Haslem’s agent, Henry Thomas, walked into Riley’s office and broke up the meeting. Haslem was asked to leave.

“They told me to walk out,” Haslem said. “About an hour later, my agent came out and said we got a deal, $20 million. Obviously it was still less than what Dallas was offering, but to be close to my ill mother, I felt it was the best situation for me.”

Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Chris Bosh each gave up a portion of money from their contracts to keep Haslem in Miami. 

*“If those guys don’t make that sacrifice, then I’m probably playing for Dallas right now,” Haslem said.*

It’s difficult to place monetary value on Nowitzki’s missed shot at the end of Game 3. It’s easy to put a price on what Haslem gave up to make it happen — $14 million. _

I'll say this about Udonis. The past few seasons I have given him a fair bit of **** for taking Beasley's minutes - I dont neccessarily regret that, I still feel that developing Beasley was what would've been best for the team at that stage, whether to keep him and see him blossom or 'sell high' on him as an asset. But there are very few guys in this league that would leave that kinda money on the table to play in their hometown. Thats rare. Can you imagine if UD was on the Mavs right now? Not only am I not entirely sure we'd beat the Bulls (his Game 2 of that series is etched in my memory forever), but there's no way known we'd be able to stop Dirk while having UD put the clamps on Bosh.

He's the perfect role player for this team. Rugged, tough, enforcer who can hit that jumper and rebound the ball. Love your work, UD


----------



## myst

I've always been Haslem's biggest supporter, I'm very happy to see that he is getting his due credit.


----------



## Ben

We really missed him all year. He's one of those role-players who goes about quietly doing his business, getting unappreciated by the rest of the league, but will win us games by his example.


----------

